# post up your 26" rigid ss bikes



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

heres mine for starters. now lets se yours.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a nice start - how are you liking the Frogs?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

MMcG said:


> That's a nice start - how are you liking the Frogs?


loving the idea of them, still not loving change. ive ridden them a few times now and still have trouble remembering how clipping in is so different. im going to keep them going for a while even though all my eggbeaters are back from warrenty.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Okay.

















To compare:
Green one.









Another green one:


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

*I'm*

green with envy! Nice pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Old school 26'er, Ted Wojcik custom steel. Originally built circa 1999; had Wojcik remove vertical drops and weld on horizontal. Original v-brake front fork swapped for Exotic carbon with disc tabs and front disc brake, 2008. Stylo 1:1 added 2009. "Semi" ghetto tubeless added 2009 (gorilla tape, no rim strip, sealant, and UST tires).


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

near the high point of the Colorado Trail, right out my back door.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*My bike*

Here's my old school single speed.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

The Think Pink Gunnar...



Opps...the front wheel in this pic is a 650B.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine - a fun bike!


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

19.2 lbs of fun


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*Some of mine*


From The Renaissance List


From The Renaissance List


From The Renaissance List


----------



## tm240z (Jan 24, 2010)

*95 kona hot*

New build.


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is my beast.


----------



## MLKTH (Jan 25, 2010)

Really should take it's picture outdoors with real light, but here goes anyway:


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ri Ti SS*

Not great pix, and posted a few times but I'll play along.

'91 CBO/Litespeed ti frame with a Spicer ti rigid fork, ENO eccentric hub & freewheel and a smattering of Race Face & Syncros NOS parts. A King cage and SI TransAm Flite saddle round out the ti bits.

JMJ


----------



## mudpluger uk (Feb 2, 2005)

[url]


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Litespeed Part Deaux*

I just finished my build on first SS. It was a great chance to give my old Litespeed a second life. It turned out great, just wish I could get rid of the chain tensioner without droping a load of cash! Here is my first SS, I can't believe how much fun I am having on this thing!




























MadDuc916


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

That Litespeed is a nice bike and looks like a lot of fun, but it's not rigid.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

ya mon. dis be the rigid post


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

mudpluger uk said:


> [url]




Oh my.... Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

mudpluger uk said:


> [url]




Gorgeous. My vote for best in show.:yesnod:


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

From a few weeks ago....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

An old picture of one of my favourite bikes.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Old beloved relic, resurected and converted to street use only, no plans to go offroad except to pee in the bushes...


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

cr45h said:


> ya mon. dis be the rigid post


Also, de rigid *26'er* post :thumbsup:


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Polo Pony*

My little pony, "*Blanca*"










I've never had more fun on a bike.


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Gunnar ruffian


----------



## Mule Ears (Apr 5, 2008)

*1x1 Rat Ride*

Rat Ride 1x1 on the Pistol Hill segment of the Arizona Trail


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Seriously Rigid:










Steve


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*mine*

*1971 Schwinn Panther*, my latest ride, has gone through different setup, liking this one better.









*1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac*, my first mountain bike in Canada, keeping this one 'til I die.









*1993 Raleigh USA Chill*, my best handling bike. A keeper too.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's my Ted SS project from last year (now sold):



















Once I get my Rhygin back from Chris Igleheart, I'll post pictures of that 26" beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^^^
coolest bike ever!!!!


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

My first SS, born from my '92 Bontrager:


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

there are some badass bikes in this thread...but that indy fab is just....BOOOOIIIIIINNNNGGGG!!!!


----------



## danza (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## goatherdlander (Apr 14, 2009)

mine


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Slushie alert*

Non rigid on thread !


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

danza said:


> bike


your doing it wrong.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

veloreality said:


> your doing it wrong.


His doing it wrong _what_?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

danza said:


> View attachment 525936


not rigid.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

veloreality said:


> your *You're* doing it wrong.


ah ... that's better


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

finger51 said:


> _*His*_ doing it wrong _what_?


grammar check? let's see more bikes, please.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Jeepnut22 said:


> My first SS, born from my '92 Bontrager:


Is there going to be a clear coat finale?


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

'99 K2 Zed X budget build 23.1 lbs


----------



## vxpro (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is my old Killer V conversion.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*my sold bikes*

*1997 Kona A'ha*









*1994 Univega CB 6.3*









*1991 Marin Eldridge Grade*









*1992 Scott Peak*


----------



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

*Iron Horse Warrior*


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry for the poor pic quality...


----------



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Just finished project. My first single speed.*

After a few nights of Fat Tires and working on this I am finally finished. I bought this Trek off Craigslist for $25 and added some stuff to it. 
Now it is what I wanted and ready to ride. Let me know what you think. It's my first single speed conversion.

Specs:

1996 Trek 820 17" Frame
Chromoly main tubes

Trek fork - Chromoly

Shimano Deore DX cranks

ODYSSEY Jim Cielencki bmx pedals

Specialized Fuse bmx stem

1" threaded to 1 1/8" threadless stem adapter

Redline cruiser bars 5.5" rise and 27.5" width

Redline grips

Tektro FX2 brake lever with Shimano cantilever brakes.

I build the chain tensioner myself with some parts from the grab bins at the hardware store. 
I got a lot of ideas from the forums here and am very happy that I only spent like $10 and got something more sturdy than the $25 ones I see available.

I'm running 39 x 18 gearing and it seems like what I will stick with.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

tenacious m said:


>


specs?


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)

@ veloreality

- dean colonel ti frame / dean cromo fork (2005)
- dt rims / dt 240s rear hub / dt onyx front hub / dt comp spokes / schwalbe smart sam 2.25
- drivetrain: rf turbine / surly chainring (34t) / old xt cartridge / singlestar 16t / sram pc68
- thomson stem (now running silver race face deus 110mm & cane creek ergo ends) & moots bar (24" / 5°) 
- chris king threadless headset (now cane creek 110 with zero stack spacers)
- xtr v-brakes


----------



## fullstack1628 (Jan 14, 2010)

My dad's Scott aspect 20
Broke his derailuer and went single speed and then broke his fork and went rigid.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> Is there going to be a clear coat finale?


It has a matte finish clear coat on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

my 05 tassajara


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry for the poor quality pictures


































Commencal Combi Disc 16" 
SASO Carbon rigid fork
Fulcrum Red Metal 5 
Continental Race King 2.2 (front and rear)
SLX Crankset 
Crank Bros Candy C
Avid BB7 w/ SD7 levers
Thomson Elite 27.2 seatpost
Easton EA70 carbon flatbar
ESI Racer's Edge
Gusset tensioner
Wheels manufacturing SS cog kit

Gearing: 32 - 18
Weight: 20.2 lbs

:thumbsup:


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Here are mine*










































































The pictures are old and a lot of stuff on the Ti SS has changed and it now weighs 14lbs 4oz. I need to shoot some new pictures because my Panther and my Slingshot SS are different now.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

mattkock said:


> The pictures are old and a lot of stuff on the Ti SS has changed and it now weighs 14lbs 4oz. I need to shoot some new pictures because my Panther and my Slingshot SS are different now.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice.
> 
> The cranks on the Ti SS appear to be Sweet Wings. A company ahead of its time. Are you still using them?


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

*Me whip*

Hi,

Long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished building my bike...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

nuffink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished building my bike...


very nice build, the fork is a little fat but overall it is very nice


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

nuffink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Just finished building my bike...


NICE! what's the frame? 26"?


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

finger51 said:


> NICE! what's the frame? 26"?


Thanks. Its an old Cannondale bought cheap from eBay complete with a Chris King headset.


----------



## gInGeR kId (Mar 19, 2010)

1993 Trek MT 820

Parts Added:
Bontrager Race Seat
Forte Lock-On Grips
Forte SS Conversion Kit


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

dwt, yeah the cranks are Sweetwings and I've got 3 sets, one on my Ti SS, one on my Slingshot SS and one waiting to go on my Niner Air 9 Carbon. The set for my new ride come in at 522g with cranks, BB, ring and bolts. Way ahead of their time, which was 1995.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

been out today.....up and down hills, along city streets etc, perfect.

love this bike


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^^^
titties!
i just put platform pedals on my moots to cruise around town yesterday.
yours looks really nice but i would suggest a forward components ebb to ditch that ugly tensioner.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

Bit blurry...


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

'95 Marin Bear Valley w/ fork from my broken On-One Inbred:

















Current ride (with some different parts) - '05 Rocky Mountain Blizzard w/ Vicious fork:


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

one for the road


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

mattkock said:


> bikes


your bikes are hot but i think im getting tired of looking at them in every thread i check out.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

More Images
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=604127


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

My beater/grocery getter/chariot puller. 20 yearold(ish) wheeler proline 1000 mtb, fixed.









Everyday commuter, fixed.









My wifes s/s.









Trail bike (actually a double speed 34/14 to get there or for flater trails, 32/16 for most trails)


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*more:*


From Bike Pics

new!!!

From Bike Pics


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

a few somethings for summer backup on my 26er ss. 
and my 1x9 is soon to be my first ss with a fork, looking forward to having alot of fun on that.


----------



## jwcart10 (Oct 16, 2009)

https://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz70/jmarie567/IMG_1162.jpg


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's mine - '97 RM Hammer. Improved with Kona P2 fork (much better than the RS Indy XC elastomer job it came with) and an ENO rear hub. Otherwise, a pretty fun, low budget build on a reliable old bike!


----------



## great_big_abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

Sweet. I just bought one exactly like that from my LBS the other day. It's a left over model from a couple of years ago.

I just realized this only makes sense for people with a threaded forum view.


----------



## nonfortuna (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all, first bike pic post. 1990 (? came with M900 group!) GT Zaskar LE.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

91' Rockhopper. Just SS'd it. 34x16 gearing. Weighs 24 lbs. Had fun riding it around town tonight, and can't wait to get it to the trails this week.


----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

Neuzer Nelson, a heavy steel machinery , now in 42/18 configuration.

A better view (I've tried to post it before, but the quality was poor) :


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Some changes since I last posted this bike in another thread a while ago. 
Due to serious slipped disc problems for two years I had to find a more comfortable riding position. Turns out I needed to trow away the Mary bar and the Thomson with setback... So in are a carbon Easton riser and a ti seatpost with zero setback.


----------



## naister (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

hope this counts...

1996 Marin Pine Mountain 69er rigid SS with a 42x20 "magic gear"
mix of original and new parts
rides awesome



























sorry for small pics- I have detailed pictures of the paintjob on my blog if you go back a ways. It's very detailed flames/skulls.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

stubecontinued said:


> From Bike Pics


is that the bay bridge?
if it is i used to live 20 minutes from there.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Dec 3, 2007)

2009 GT Peace on 2.35" Nevegals.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Did all of you go to "Find awesome scenery for my bike school?"

I did order a new crank per suggestion of someone on this forum.
38:17 gearing

pink


----------



## awareham83 (May 14, 2007)

Just got done building this for my girlfriend. Its a 1996 bianchi peregrine frame.


----------



## subafly (Apr 16, 2010)

mostly stock, but not for long!


----------



## egggman (May 31, 2007)

The old Nishiki beast!!! My first MTB. My only MTB for past just over a year. 29er on order to keep her company now tho...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

MIN in PDX said:


> 2009 GT Peace on 2.35" Nevegals.


Well, that is what mine used to look like (minus the seat).

Here it is now, well, the sticker is off the down tube anyway and it will either have the Nevegals back on it or a set of Mtn. King tires this after noon. XT hydro discs in the mail and will probably be here tomorrow. Also waiting on my XTR crank from Crazy8.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Built this up from an old frame on CL, original parts from my 03 Wahoo, and a few new components. Rode it for a week, loved it, then gave it to my kid sis as a b-day present (minus the saddle) because she doesn't have a bike. I miss it already


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> 2009 GT Peace on 2.35" Nevegals.


Aesome pic! I like the background. :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Well, that is what mine used to look like (minus the seat).
> 
> Here it is now, well, the sticker is off the down tube anyway and it will either have the Nevegals back on it or a set of Mtn. King tires this after noon. XT hydro discs in the mail and will probably be here tomorrow. Also waiting on my XTR crank from Crazy8.


I really like the gray GTs. They look hot. I've eyed them a bit- maybe they fit a 650b in the back on a good day.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

*1997 CAD3 Rigid*

old school cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## blasted (May 23, 2010)

My reborn 90' rascal.. now with a 46-16 gear combo


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Townie/beater


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

blasted said:


> My reborn 90' rascal.. now with a 46-16 gear combo


I think you mean 36-16.


----------



## blasted (May 23, 2010)

In the picture it is 36-16 but NOW it is 46-16. PEDAL DAMMIT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Heres the 1980's Schwinn. 

Its all about the wizard not the wand!!!


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

I have those same purple Control Stix on my 1990 Trek 950 that I'm trying to resurrect into a SS right now! Nice!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I am new here. I love SS so much.

My SS bike










front
crank
cog

22Tx18T 170mm with 26x1.5 superslick. I ride 16" folding bike 36Tx28T before which is for cadence, but now since my folding have problems I decided to ride 26".
I am planning to get another SS with 2:1 gear ratio but still faraway dream since I am tight on budget.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that fixed gear?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a single speed freewheel.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Some kool steeds here!:thumbsup: I'll try and get a fresh pic of mine tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> Some kool steeds here!:thumbsup: I'll try and get a fresh pic of mine tomorrow and post it up.


Tomorrow fer sure :lol: Sorry,I forgoted :madman:


----------



## e1ys1um (Oct 27, 2008)

go on then, why not, 09 Genesis IO...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

e1ys1um said:


> go on then, why not, 09 Genesis IO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks light as hell!


----------



## Toddster (Sep 12, 2008)

*Schwinn S95 SS*

Just finished - except for the Surly Singleator on order. Current Origin8 chain tensioner only works in pull down, and occasionally it skips. Also wishing I had left off the stripes on the paint, as the black base coat with Duplicolor Clear Effex over it turned out pretty neat.

It's a hodgepodge of parts, from the parts bin and eBay. Frame is from my first real mountain bike (not counting the 45 lb Gary Fisher from 1993). Lots of fun to ride.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Schwinn really is a wonderful conversion!
Welcome to the club.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1992 Rocky Mountain Blizzard*


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

fishcreek said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Very very nice.

I always love slim and clean bike.


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

La Surly,I often wonder why this is my favorite bike?????


----------



## dakh (Jun 16, 2009)

Soma 4one5, nothing fancy but good fun:


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

dakh said:


> Soma 4one5, nothing fancy but good fun:


Very nice! :thumbsup:

I've had my eye on that frame (and Soma bikes in general) for a while. Can you comment on the frame handling and response?


----------



## dakh (Jun 16, 2009)

dixie whiskey said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've had my eye on that frame (and Soma bikes in general) for a while. Can you comment on the frame handling and response?


Sorry I'm pretty useless for giving opinions  All I ever had in mountain bikes was a Kona Stuff which weights 35lbs and I used to putt-putt and sometimes slam-smash at the Colonnade park. After trying to use it for trail riding for a little I got an itch to get something more trail-friendly. This thing is about 10lbs lighter and rolls with probably half the effort, so to me it feels like I'm flying now  Also coming from a very burly aluminum frame, this one feels like it has suspension. Helps that I'm around $300 into it collecting used parts from eBay and CL. I'm only 145lbs so I don't need a super burly bike. 29'er fork seems to be just the right height, sligly higher than what a 80mm suspension fork would yield which I like for still being able to handle some jumps and downhill. I'm very much a beginner though so YMMV.


----------



## dakh (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yea, I'd very much prefer the rear wheel setup on Konas since the wheel drops down but you can still adjust the chain. On this bike you have to slacken the bolts on rear caliper to be able to pull the rear wheel out, and I'm still struggling with quck-release not being able to hold the wheel well. Picking a solid axle capable rear hub would be good.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

What a lovely thread. So many classic bikes.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Fishcreek, you need to find some of those badass old school Syncros cranks to go with that baby.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's my effin C.u.S.S.

I'm going to swap the fork for one w less rake and A to C, otherwise it's perfect. Definitely not a beauty queen though.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Yo! said:


> ...Definitely not a beauty queen though.[/IMG]


Perhaps riding bikes equates to consuming alcohol, as more and more I ride, bikes like that become absolutely take-her-home-tonight-regardless-of-what-STD-she's-harboring beautiful.


----------



## foko (Sep 13, 2008)

My 1999 Plexus......definitely my favorite these days....


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Believe it or not as far as the pump track goes, I'm faster on the unsuspended 1x1!


----------



## e1ys1um (Oct 27, 2008)

stumonky said:


> That thing looks light as hell!


Its not too bad, wheels letting it down at the minute, will put it on a diet in the new year.

Bike is awsome though.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

bgfthntr said:


> old school cool...:thumbsup:


Just weighed in at 22.9 lbs.... not bad for some heavy components....


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

OBI I know what you mean.


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is my newly converted Ti frame SS rigid. Its an older frame but I really like riding it as it fits me just ride. I just wanted to make it simpler with taking the gears off. Finally found the correct cog that does not require the tensioner. Want to put a EBB on it and currently researching how I need to do that. I want to lighten it up more by getting carbon bars, better rims and a few other things. I wanted to go disc brake as I have a full suspension that has them on it and I love the way they stop quickly. I added the brake adapter to it due to not having disc tabs on the frame. Its an older frame so I don't think disc's were even thought of. Anyways, I'm open to comments and suggestions.


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ill figure out how to get the pics on soon! lol


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I think what I like most about the rigid SS thing is that the guys(girls) that ride them tend to not whine about what their bike cannot do. Here is my '97 Rockhopper. Under 25lbs for under $300.


----------



## MLKTH (Jan 25, 2010)

New brakes, new tires, new pictures


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

> My 1999 Plexus......definitely my favorite these days....


I can see why! Wonderful component choice, there.


----------



## jocke.n (Jul 11, 2009)

Edit: added better picture


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

jocke.n said:


> First post and a bad phone camerapicture


Is that a fixie or do you just ride without brakes?


----------



## mro87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lots of beautiful bikes in this thread! Here's mine, halfway through the conversion to ss. A 1994-95 Bontrager Race Lite:


----------



## jocke.n (Jul 11, 2009)

> Is that a fixie or do you just ride without brakes?


It is equipped with an old Torpedo coaster brake. My plan is (was?) to put a 
Cannondale Bad Boy rigid lefty fork with disk brake on it but i can`t find one


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Fat tires with coaster brake reminds me of my old BMX.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

jocke.n said:


> Edit: added better picture


Those GT's remind me of my track bike...


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

jocke.n said:


> Edit: added better picture


Do you take that thing off road with those handlebars? I have some tri-base bars I was going to sell but that looks like it would be fun on the road.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

base bars work great offroad, kind of like riding permanently on your bar-ends. hard to find the right width though... roadie versions are usually narrow.


----------



## jocke.n (Jul 11, 2009)

damnilocano said:


> Do you take that thing off road with those handlebars? I have some tri-base bars I was going to sell but that looks like it would be fun on the road.
> 
> Thanks for the idea!


I have taken it off road and it works OK but as "byknuts" said they can be a bit narrow
for off road use. I would like to have an extra 5-7 cm so I`m planning on putting flat bars on it.


----------



## wu501 (Aug 12, 2010)

new toy to play with


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

Full Rigid:thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice spammage.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the prop p nut


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

1990 Concorde Kudu. Tange frame. Changed out the cantis for Vs.


----------



## ellisj (May 9, 2010)

My STAATS Dj bike:
Miche Wheels and hubs, Hope skewers
Intense rear 26X2.0 , Kenda front 26X2.0
WTB bars, Sunline grips, Azonic stem
FOX fork, King headset, Juicy Ultimate brakes
Snap seat clamp, Thompson seatpost, Supercross seat
Shimano DX Hollow Tech II cranks, Raceface bottom bracket
Raceface chainring, SRAM chain, Surly cog
50/50 pedals(changing them out to Shimano DX later)


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been wondering to use BMX stem on my MTB is it okay?

I mean it's look sturdy although I don't do extreme riding just some light XC but just wanna sure that it's safe. CMIIW does DJ stem is the same with BMX?

My current frame is kinda too big for me so I choose shorter stem for better handling. I am planning to get the one that use for DJ.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bmx uses 22.2 bars, mtb is either 25.4 or 31.8 oversize.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I use this for temporary till I can get the proper one. Just feels great handling so far, although I am not sure if this safe or not. I should get DH stem instead I think.

The one I use is till have gap even if I use 22.2 handlebars, I think this is the one that have gap type.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Irrenarzt said:


> Thanks for the prop p nut


No prob. Thanks for taking down your musubi filled eBay link. It really dirtied up a nice thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## ellisj (May 9, 2010)

I use Azonic. Almost BMX feel in 31.8.


----------



## jbx tacos (Sep 11, 2008)

ellisj said:


> My STAATS Dj bike:





p nut said:


> My contribution: Wife's On-One


you're doing it wrong


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Oops. It's got an On One fork on there now, though. 

Not quite right, either, but she's taken me on some nice singletracks on "fat" 38's:


----------



## unbalanced (Jul 26, 2010)

gInGeR kId said:


> 1993 Trek MT 820
> 
> Parts Added:
> Bontrager Race Seat
> ...


I have that bike. Been considering converting it to SS.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Great rides in here!

I just added a Salsa cromoto 80mm suspension corrected fork and King headset to my CuSS. Pics to follow shortly!

I haven't even tried it out yet!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally I am getting this stem, Folker - which is cheap. 50mm 10 degree rise I put reversed.

It said for DH/Freeride with 2.54 bar, so I don't need to change my handlebars although I am still curious with KORE B1B which is 0 degree and more expensive with 31.8 bar.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> No prob. Thanks for taking down your musubi filled eBay link. _*It really dirtied up a nice thread.*_ :thumbsup:
> 
> My contribution: Wife's On-One


Man, p nut, you're really banging out the hypocrisy. You're lucky I'm really apathetic about rule following, otherwise I'd...

I'd...

meh.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

cockblocked


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I've just realized that the stem stack height is 50mm which is. That's why I don't need any spacers or cut the stem adapter to match the height.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hmm does this count?










If it's any consolation I don't actually do dirt jumping with it lol. Wish I was game.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

my coaster brake racer


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

Curtis SS, Carbon /Ti Pace RC31, Hope pro Mini, Middleburn and Royce drivetrain, Hope ProII with olympic rims tubeless, Thomson Stem and post but now has salsa pro moto flat bar with 17 deg sweep.

Cost Loads and love riding it.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

rev106 said:


> my coaster brake racer


 wow striking frame for sure!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Finished off this bike last night. A mixture of used stuff that I either had or bought or bartered for recently. Came out pretty cool I think.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

MMcG - nice bike, but that is a front suspension in a rigid thread. 

(Team Hypocrite strikes again)


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Ti-land


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dion said:


> Ti-land


I like.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> MMcG - nice bike, but that is a front suspension in a rigid thread.
> 
> (Team Hypocrite strikes again)


Ease up, man. As often as MMcG posts it is unfair to expect him to keep anything straight.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

umarth said:


> Ease up, man. As often as MMcG posts it is unfair to expect him to keep anything straight.


Doh! It does have a Stiff/heavy spring in though? 

Sorry folks.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

MMcG said:


> Finished off this bike last night. A mixture of used stuff that I either had or bought or bartered for recently. Came out pretty cool I think.


and thanks for posting in two threads


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm noticing a few post with bikes that have a squishy fork. Thus making them not qualified for this RIGID thread... just saying


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

nuck_chorris said:


> and thanks for posting in two threads


Please don't put the beat down on me nuck!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

MMcG said:


> Finished off this bike last night. A mixture of used stuff that I either had or bought or bartered for recently. Came out pretty cool I think.


What frame is this? Pretty cool.

IS this 15" ?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

MMcG said:


> Finished off this bike last night. A mixture of used stuff that I either had or bought or bartered for recently. Came out pretty cool I think.


i think this needs tobe quoted a few more times, considering it has a fork and all...


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*quote*



veloreality said:


> i think this needs tobe quoted a few more times, considering it has a fork and all...


was this his inspiration??


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

veloreality said:


> i think this needs tobe quoted a few more times, considering it has a fork and all...


Yea, i agree. 
And you dont even have a 26er rigid bike anymore!


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

And my coaster brake racer!


----------



## noah19692000 (Apr 27, 2009)

propguy said:


> And my coaster brake racer!


looks like fun... or misery... or both!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea, i agree.
> And you dont even have a 26er rigid bike anymore!


yes i do! the wb fork i put on the moots exploded :madman:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I love that straight fork. 

I've just bought one it's called gorilla bar sumthing and made in taiwan I guess but I don't know about the strength or quality though.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

noah19692000 said:


> looks like fun... or misery... or both!


Actually a lot of fun! Bike weighs in at about 33 lbs. Gearing is 36/20.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*My Freak Bike*

This is the best MTBR thread I've seen in years. I've been testing the 29er front wheel and though it looks freaky it rides very well and may stay on for a while.


----------



## taefoto (Sep 13, 2008)

Starting to think I may have built it up funny. Perhaps a setback seat post and the fork that came with my 1X1 would fix things.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

SanAnMan said:


> This is the best MTBR thread I've seen in years. I've been testing the 29er front wheel and though it looks freaky it rides very well and may stay on for a while.


That there is called a Rigid 69er!


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

*1999 Trek 800 Singletrack*

Magic ratio 32x20.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

*heres mine*

raleigh XXIX


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

32x20 is magic ratio? 

Cool, perhaps I can do this to my frame with vertical DO.


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

The magic ratio will still be frame dependent on maker, model, and size, despite being a 26" frame. Chances are it won't be the same.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought my bike was already here, but no...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

perttime said:


> I thought my bike was already here, but no...


is that a 29er, or is it just a tiny bike?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> is that a 29er, or is it just a tiny bike?


It is a Chromag Stylus 26er, size Medium: 15" seat tube, 23" "horizontal top tube".

Older pic


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

'47 Schwinn- I recently slapped a late-70s MCS stem & early-80s Answer mini-RM bend handlebar on it. The beer run bike.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

My wife raced this at the inaugural Cool Classic. pretty much as you see it here. 80s GT


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

THIS is my 91(IIRC)Retrotec- ATM it's setup as a SS(sorry, no current pics)w/ancient Sugino 180mm cranks & 36x19t gear. I'm going to re-roadify it in a couple of weeks, then do the SS-Phoenix dance with...


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

83 Lawwill-Knight Procruiser. The BMX-sized headtube makes finding a good fork a PITA. That's a worthless IRD Ti front end on it there; works alright as long as you don't use the front brake...


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

I am a random thread killer


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bassteban said:


> THIS is my 91(IIRC)Retrotec


Is it really as long and low as it looks in the photo?


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

perttime said:


> Is it really as long and low as it looks in the photo?


I hear that all the time.  I think this might be my new sig.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

bassteban said:


> I am a random thread killer


How's that workin' fer ya? :lol:


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Just a completed a Raleigh Chill...*

It's amazing what a little elbow grease and metal polish can accomplish! I know its not a boutique high end bike, but it was mid level for the day. Throw in a couple of parts from the parts bin and made a quick trip to Performance Bikes just to tidy her up a bit. Not too bad for only *$75.00 *total! 
:thumbsup: 
No ride report yet, but I am assuming it won't be as smooth as my Stumpy Pro... This will be my first SS and I must say this was a lot of fun to build!

Thanks to all for inspring me to bring an old bike back to life.


----------



## twixter22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's my pride and joy. Had it for a couple of months and ridden around 400miles. SS really is the way forward 



























 enjoy


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

twixter22 said:


> Here's my pride and joy. Had it for a couple of months and ridden around 400miles. SS really is the way forward
> 
> enjoy


What frame is that? I really dig the white fork and brown frame.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Black on black with black accents.


----------



## twixter22 (Oct 1, 2010)

umarth said:


> What frame is that? I really dig the white fork and brown frame.


Its a Genesis i0 2010 (Reynolds 520 double-butted Cr-Mo). the bike is pretty much, as came from the bike shop. 
i was hunting for a single speed mtb and as soon as i saw the genesis i was sold just on the looks, and the minute i took it for a ride that was it. deal done within 10 mintues of me riding her.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Look at those cool bikes.

I love the black one with retro cantilever, I used to have the triangle like which is great but now since I lost it I can't find anyone who sells it in my place.


----------



## applemacintoshuser (Dec 23, 2009)

My 2003 Specialized Rockhopper Disc conversion:










More pics here.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

1996 Kona Kilauea. I will never let this bike die. Geared 42 x 16.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

applemacintoshuser said:


> My 2003 Specialized Rockhopper Disc conversion:


fyi, those chains are directional, and yours is on backwards. it's supposed to go this way:









also, half-link chains in general suck. the side plates flatten out, causing the chain to stretch MUCH faster than a normal chain.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I put this together over the last two days. It's a collection of parts I had laying around the shop. Mostly Bontrager stuff on a 2010 Cannondale F9 frame. It only has a rear brake currently. It's going to be my grocery getter. 32t up front and 16 in the rear.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

My Pink Scandal on her first maiden ride!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the 2010 Monocog 26 i bought in January is far from "stock" anymore.
































slammed rear axle

17" Cog
Surly 1x1 fork
King headset
FSA bars
BB7's
Thomson post
Mavic 517's, double-butted spokes
Surly stainless 32t ring
20t cog (or 18, or 16, depending on terrain)
some old Shimano pedals








handlebar bell!

I really like this bike, but despite all the upgrades, it still feels like a tank. i think it's the cranks and the frame. I can't justify buying a new frame any time soon, but it feels great.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool bike. 
I want to change my brakelever with Avid speed dial. Is it good?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> the 2010 Monocog 26 i bought in January is far from "stock" anymore.
> I really like this bike, but despite all the upgrades, it still feels like a tank. i think it's the cranks and the frame. I can't justify buying a new frame any time soon, but it feels great.


Well, it is a Monocog... not sure if I'd drop too much coin on it. And remember, if you do end up selling it, you will probably regret it


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

+1 only thing bad about Monocog's they are heavy. Still great rides though. My Redline 925 commuter is actually heavier than my Bianchi MUSS.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

umarth said:


> Well, it is a Monocog... not sure if I'd drop too much coin on it. And remember, if you do end up selling it, you will probably regret it


i have already replaced 90% of the stock bike. all that's left is the frame, stem, cranks, and hubs. at the time that I got all this, i was working at a bike shop, so i got a good deal on the new parts. the brakes, post, saddle, bars, pedals, and tires were all parts i got for free or dirt cheap from friends. if i replace the frame some day, it will just make my bike a full custom. but yes, i will probably regret it. keep it to build up a spare bike?



jackspade said:


> I want to change my brakelever with Avid speed dial. Is it good?


i had the regular Avid levers (FR5?) and i can't tell the difference between the speed dials and the regular old levers. they have the same basic shape and i don't think the dial-in option does a lot.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@mack_turtle
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is my 07 26r Cog.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

My 1998 GT Arrowhead - yet to see a trail...... but it will! :thumbsup:


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*The Rumble SS*

Been hitting the BMX track with the kids on this bad boy.


----------



## mro87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, so many beautiful bikes!

I had posted mine halfway through its conversion. Here's the final product. Lucky to have a magic gear (32 x 20).


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's my 1987 Diamond Back Ascent, converted to a SS. Gear ratio is 42/16 Use it primarily for rail trail gravel paths and easy single track (not much elevation difference)


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Ha ha!
Thats my son's High school graduation.

Here's the right photo:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Dougr said:


> Here's my 1987 Diamond Back Ascent, converted to a SS. Gear ratio is 42/16 Use it primarily for rail trail gravel paths and easy single track (not much elevation difference)
> 
> View attachment 576442


nice bike.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mro87 said:


> Wow, so many beautiful bikes!
> 
> I had posted mine halfway through its conversion. Here's the final product. Lucky to have a magic gear (32 x 20).
> 
> View attachment 576390


looks great Mario!


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Technical difficulties. I'll try a different photo and see what happens:
If this doesn't work, I give up :madman:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dougr said:


> Technical difficulties. I'll try a different photo and see what happens:
> If this doesn't work, I give up :madman:


I'll send the tech guy over.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice bikes everyone. Here's mine; Bianchi D.I.S.S., 100% stock, except for pedals and grips:










I actually tried to sell it last year and didn't get any takers. I'm glad I kept it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Dougr said:


> Technical difficulties. I'll try a different photo and see what happens:
> If this doesn't work, I give up :madman:


Doesn't work.
You are doing something you are not supposed to do?

You can also edit your post, so you don't have to make a new post for every try...

- Click the *Edit* button in your post.
- Find and click the *upload images* button down the page
- a small window with buttons for browsing for picture files and uploading your selections should pop up.

There's a size limit, so you cannot attach very big pictures.

Alternatively, you can put your pics in some image hosting service on the internet and link a photo from there.


----------



## DanConway (Sep 18, 2010)

trek 820 antelope (only "bling" is a White Industries fw, 19t. thank god for part swaps.)
only bike i ride right now. sounds funny, but as i assemble parts for a nice new hardtail, i'm already starting to miss it.


----------



## mt_beef (Jul 6, 2010)

*my diss*



jtemple said:


> Nice bikes everyone. Here's mine; Bianchi D.I.S.S., 100% stock, except for pedals and grips:


Loving the diss, makes me miss mine, too bad im 300 miles away and out of commission for a time. Anyway here she is, loving my winwood and crossrides,


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

I've posted this photo before in the Single Speed photo thread but not the 26"er! So thought I should post up here to!!

First my commuter, 44/12.









My Off Road making its debut, will take a better photo tomorrow  , 36/18.









Trying to decided whether or not to turn one of these into a carbon frame, not for weight weenie'ish pleasure purely for the look haha!


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

1995 Trek 930


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> I've posted this photo before in the Single Speed photo thread but not the 26"er! So thought I should post up here to!!
> 
> First my commuter, 44/12.
> 
> ...


That scandal is SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

I finally got a picture of my Solo One. More or less stock...just Avid Brakes, B17, Mutano Raptors and Oury grips. At the entrance to the Chutes:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> My Off Road making its debut, will take a better photo tomorrow  , 36/18.


xtc looks good but not good enough for us rigid enthusiasts.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

DFA said:


>


dx cassette hub or suicide fixed cog?

also, the pink on one and bontrager are super sexy!


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> xtc looks good but not good enough for us rigid enthusiasts.


You've got a good point buddy!! I did kinda sneak a sus in there haha OOOOOPS!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

prcharlie said:


> 1995 Trek 930


Awesome paint job. What cranks are those?


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

Stevob said:


> Awesome paint job. What cranks are those?


Thanks, the cranks are Kooka.


----------



## Andyrew (Oct 13, 2010)

I just picked this one up on Thursday! Twas my Bday present to myself. Not sure the year, but its an old school Gary Fisher. 

I wont bother showing the SS conversion stuff, as its just a derailer that's been gutted and bolted to the frame.. It doesnt work well and is going to get replaced.


----------



## supergunn (Jul 2, 2010)

My winter commuter


__
https://flic.kr/p/5156041790

and first build before and after pics of summer commuter.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5155720806


__
https://flic.kr/p/5156036826


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's my 2009 Fisher Piranha (always thought it was a fitting name). As of now, all the parts are on my 29er, but the memory still remains...


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Winter is upon us early here on the plains of Canada so it's time to retire my Pashley Roadster for the winter and get back on my rigid 26er SS.

I've had this bike for 6 years now and it's got about 13,000 kms on it. Paid $240 new, replaced every part but the headset and frame. Cheap is the name of the game with this bike. The Nokian 296 Extremes are going on to winter 7 and 8 and I'm missing only 3 studs out of 592! The rubber is starting to break down, but I figure they have at least another 3000km in them. The winter road conditions here are murder on drivetrains, that SRAM PC1 chain has only had a couple of weeks of grimy conditions and it's already rusting out. On the flip side the Surly SS chainring has about 5000km over 3 winters and still cleans up good as new. This bike does double duty in the winter as both my commuter and training bike, if we get a mild winter I'd like to get 4000km on it this season. The rack is a must for commuting, paired with two Basil side mount baskets I can haul a couple of days worth of family groceries.

I'd love to upgrade the frame to an Inbred 26er slot dropout, but alas, no cash. Thus the old steed has got to last another tough winter.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a cool bike. 

I thought it was Rocky Mountain Blizzard, they look alike.


----------



## bdogfish (Aug 29, 2006)

*80's GT Single Speed*

Heres mine one of many that I have built but I love this one so I kept it as my ride. 80's GT steel frame. Rides smooth, is fast and a joy to ride.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

mt_beef said:


> Loving the diss, makes me miss mine, too bad im 300 miles away and out of commission for a time. Anyway here she is, loving my winwood and crossrides,


Nice, and I thought I was the only one that owned one. 

I cleaned mine up and got some No Shox stickers, made by randyharris (a forum member). If you want some cool stickers, here's the thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=650372

Here are the stickers on my bike:


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

The Tractor.


----------



## operator123 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Do you have one of these ?*

bought in local bike shop he forgot he had it/2006 werx xcr(new)/thought it would make a nice light s/s rigid,can't find much info or reveiws online/if someone knows anything about this model i would like to here it/thks


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^
i just sold one out of the shop a while back. it was a werx xcr but had no carbon. red and white, full easton tubing, super light.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

96 Bontrager Privateer rigid. I guess the Thudbuster takes off points eh?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

N10S said:


> I guess the Thudbuster takes off points eh?


uhhh yea


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

veloreality said:


> uhhh yea


The bike was delivered last week with the thudbsuter on it and as a rule I never waste money on suspension posts because of their weight. Right now I am in the hunt for a Syncros 27.0mm x 425 to replace it with. If it helps I am standing most of the time when I ride it!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

N10S said:


> The bike was delivered last week with the thudbsuter on it and as a rule I never waste money on suspension posts because of their weight. Right now I am in the hunt for a Syncros 27.0mm x 425 to replace it with. If it helps I am standing most of the time when I ride it!


fine, it is ok for now.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

all finished up...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

hell yes!!!!

isnt that technically a 29er though?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

veloreality said:


> hell yes!!!!
> 
> isnt that technically a 29er though?


Sort of... It says 26x4.0 on the tire though.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

'84 Mongoose ATB.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

first post! yay!

1994 GT Karakoram, my budget urban assault bike >
I saved her from rusting away in some guy's backyard and slowly replaced pretty much everything on the bike.

Surly Instigator fork, Salsa Gordo's laced to surly hubs and a DH bar setup.

Still need a few things, but i'm happy with where is is for now.


























build info:
https://velospace.org/node/33433


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My 2nd SS with 32x22 for road cadence purpose.

@scmalex
Your tire is awesome. I wish I can get fat but slick tire for my 2nd SS. My current tire is only 1.50 need bigger tire for clearance.


----------



## trout_smith (Jan 21, 2006)

GT Tequesta. Geometry is a little off and I need a 30 degree stem or some big riser bars. Fun little bike though for playing in the snow or techy singletrack.









Shot at 2010-06-07


----------



## Mamoulian (Jun 30, 2008)

Great first post scmalex, welcome! 

So many great bikes in this thread....keep em coming!


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

jackspade said:


> My 2nd SS with 32x22 for road cadence purpose.
> 
> @scmalex
> Your tire is awesome. I wish I can get fat but slick tire for my 2nd SS. My current tire is only 1.50 need bigger tire for clearance.


woah
that is a super low gear ratio, what kind of riding do you do with that?

yeah my tires are higher end 2.2 cruiser tires and there is only a few mm of clearance left.
cruiser tires are cheap, i say get some


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes it's super low gear ratio, this bike is for short range trip only. 
I use this bike for cadence exercise around 130-150rpm for 1 hour or 15-25km per day. Really good for building stamina and keep healthy.

Although it's tempting to use bigger ratio like 2:1 for speeding but it's just that my leg is not trained for power pedaling.

I'll try to get better tire since skinny tire is just not fit my riding style, kinda too stiff.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

scmalex said:


>


that thing is awesome! welcome.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 11, 2006)

Does this count?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

turbomatic73 said:


> Does this count?


Only if you ride it.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 11, 2006)

umarth said:


> Only if you ride it.


I deliver newspapers with it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

turbomatic73 said:


> I deliver newspapers with it.


on the mountains?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> on the mountains?


That is never a stipulation for the photo bomb threads. Most are clean enough that I doubt they ever get ridden.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i used to have a similar one and used it to deliver bad news.










btw, i clean bikes for living.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Here is a SS that I built up back around 1987 on a frame I found in a collapsed barn and my Cannondale that I bought from a LBS guy about 10 years ago.

The old bike is a Western Flyer I think. The head badge is pretty faded and I didn't look at it today when I took the pics. I built it as a commuter bike in NYC. I didn't want to make it look pretty so I could lock it outside but I kind of like the patina. The bars were narrow to fit between buses and the portage strap is for walk-ups. 

The Cannondale is a full Coda Cad 4 frame. It's lived a lot of different lives since then and is now a commuter bike with an 8 speed cluster/single front and a down tube shifter mounted up by the head tube to make it easier to reach and a pair of 2.5 hookworms.


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

modifier said:


> Here is a SS that I built up back around 1987 on a frame I found in a collapsed barn and my Cannondale that I bought from a LBS guy about 10 years ago.
> 
> The old bike is a Western Flyer I think. The head badge is pretty faded and I didn't look at it today when I took the pics. I built it as a commuter bike in NYC. I didn't want to make it look pretty so I could lock it outside but I kind of like the patina. The bars were narrow to fit between buses and the portage strap is for walk-ups.
> 
> The Cannondale is a full Coda Cad 4 frame. It's lived a lot of different lives since then and is now a commuter bike with an 8 speed cluster/single front and a down tube shifter mounted up by the head tube to make it easier to reach and a pair of 2.5 hookworms.


I would just like to point out that you have 5 vintage fans and what appears to be a cherry blossom in your livingroom. You, sir, are an odd man.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

apex134 said:


> I would just like to point out that you have 5 vintage fans and what appears to be a cherry blossom in your livingroom. You, sir, are an odd man.


Why thank you.

That is actually only the end of the fans. There were 10 feet of them. All in storage now.

And those are red buds.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

older pic has new drivetrain, rear hub, stem


----------



## aromero (Dec 2, 2010)

If anyone is interested...I am selling my Sweet Wings MTB cranks...175mm for $350. They are perfect! I have to sell them because my new bike is on the way and it has pressed in bearings that will not work with my sweet wings. I am sad but I can't let them sit in the garage. let me know if you are interested...thx


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

DOCRIGID said:


> older pic has new drivetrain, rear hub, stem


Cool bike.

Looks like for extreme biking purpose.


----------



## jocke.n (Jul 11, 2009)

Andyrew said:


> I just picked this one up on Thursday! Twas my Bday present to myself. Not sure the year, but its an old school Gary Fisher.
> 
> I wont bother showing the SS conversion stuff, as its just a derailer that's been gutted and bolted to the frame.. It doesnt work well and is going to get replaced.


Cool is that a 914 in the background?:thumbsup: 
Had one just like it and drove it in the vintertime in sweden! soooo cooold


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

My bad; I had the post your 26 rigid ss thread and the post your 29 rigid ss thread open at the same time and posted too the wrong one.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

My bad Sorry.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> I want to play:
> Sir9 powdercoated and striped with Niner Carbon Fork painted, Flows, Niner flat bar and Jucy 7's. The Cannondale Flash 29 seatpost is a very nice addition to a full rigid bike.


Try again. This time, with reading comprehension.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> My bad Sorry.


I'd bust your chops, but I also goofed a few pages back.

Just a hint, though, look at your bike(s), then at the title of this thread.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> My bad Sorry.


Not a huge deal, but always hilarious...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

And apparently, when you edit your post, it doesn't let you delete the pictures.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## KEWLSPOT (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is my steed, real steel:

















Need more SPOT love.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I love rigid SS.

I've tried suspension on my bike but it seems a little bit harder to handle and a little bit too high on the cockpit, well maybe I am not get used to it.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^mtnbikerfred, is that beer in your bottle?


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

veloreality said:


> ^mtnbikerfred, is that beer in your bottle?


Of course.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

*Peace 1.11.11 !!!!!!!*

Just figured I would it post a quick update photo of the bike here as well since it is after all a rigid SS.


----------



## The Trail Bum (May 14, 2007)

So many great looking bikes on here!

Here's mine, Redline Monocog Flight set up for riding to and from school. Just finished repainting it this week, striped the frame and used spray paint.

Now im just waiting on new grips, saddle and seatpost clamp.


























This is what it used to look like...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Just figured I would it post a quick update photo of the bike here as well since it is after all a rigid SS.


I like it after the improvements. More than I would have thoughts. What is the deal with the brake cables?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Umarth, the cable issue is a touchy one for me at the moment. I ordered the i-Links a few weeks back and was trying to hold off on installing them until my levers came in. But being the impatient person that I am, I started the install. I took the old rear cable off and measure up the new outer cable. I then began slidding the inner cables inside and couldn't figure out why it was so much longer. Then I realized that the outer cable compresses down quite a bit. I then added more cable to it (pretty cool how that works actually) once I got the outer length set straight I realized that I only had about 12" left to do the front. As we both know that is not enough. I will now have to order another set of cables to the tune of $50!!! 

I guess they base the length on the idea that most folks have cable stops on their frames where mine requires an full length cable. Sucks but that seems to be the way it works. The orange things are just frame protectors if you will. For now it works though ugly. The grips gotta go as well but I have a black set of ESI's that I will put on w/ the levers later this week. I also have a standard black cable that I am going to swap out so I don't have to have that white thing on there.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

This is mine when she was brand new...









...but I broke the fork :cryin:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice MB1. I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Empty_Beer said:


> This is mine when she was brand new...


Oh... that is soo sad. So pretty. Pretty.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that sucks! My brother in law has one, but it really just hangs in the garage.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

After seeing that fork you need to tell him to leave it hanging.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Agreed, but he bought that bike years ago to go tooling around with my sister and then to ride with their kids when they were younger. I think the fork could handle that much. Thought about taking it from him along time ago and doing something with it but now I know I'm not going to touch it.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea and the 1" steer tube would make it hard to find a good fork upgrade.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


> This is mine when she was brand new...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the 93 MB1 with the much sought after Ritchey designed bi-plane crown fork that was on the 93 and 94 MB1's and MB2's. Lots of VRC guys hearts are sinking after looking at that damaged fork. Bummer. Still a beautiful bike and a sweet steel frame well fit for SS use thats for sure!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Agreed, but he bought that bike years ago to go tooling around with my sister and then to ride with their kids when they were younger. I think the fork could handle that much. Thought about taking it from him along time ago and doing something with it but now I know I'm not going to touch it.


All MB1's didn't have the biplane fork, and if I were you, I'd pursue you're bro-in-law's bike regardless! Also, I rode the crap out of that fork for 2 years after I built it up (it had never been used until mid-2006), raced it a ton on somewhat rough/cobble terrain, and I'm certain I didn't notice a very small crack on the back side of the fork (the crown ultimately worked as a "can opener"). Still haven't found a good replacement and not happy with my temporary fix, which I call "my clown fork":


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Empty_Beer said:


> All MB1's didn't have the biplane fork, and if I were you, I'd pursue you're bro-in-law's bike regardless! Also, I rode the crap out of that fork for 2 years after I built it up (it had never been used until mid-2006), raced it a ton on somewhat rough/cobble terrain, and I'm certain I didn't notice a very small crack on the back side of the fork (the crown ultimately worked as a "can opener"). Still haven't found a good replacement and not happy with my temporary fix, which I call "my clown fork":


I don't know what the a-c for the Bridgestone, but Bikeman has Kona P2s with 1 inch steerers.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Empty Bear, I think what you need is a custom fork via Walt Works, Black Sheep, etc.

1SPD - I'll gladly take that MB1 off of your BIL's hands, then proceed to ride the crud out of it.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

'Ol failthful', set up as a winter/snow bike at present, a duty which it excels at. Bit of a slow poke with magic gearing of 38x22. I have a hi-rise stem to promote comfort over performance. it has Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro's on it which are simply awesome. It might be an middle-ranking (if that) older bike but I'll be darned if it still doesnt ride like a dream.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this fork? http://www.nashbar.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10053_10052_174928_-1 I'm looking to replace the 100mm suspension fork on my giant hardtail.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

zippinveedub said:


> Anyone have any experience with this fork? http://www.nashbar.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10053_10052_174928_-1 I'm looking to replace the 100mm suspension fork on my giant hardtail.


I have it on my Norco, which is on the previous page. It's a solid fork, absorbs some vibration, yet fairly stiff. With a disc brake on it there is a slight amount of flex under hard braking, but nothing major. I've had mine for 5 years, very little rust on it despite lots of salty winter riding. I'd buy it again.


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

The Tractor said:


> The Tractor.


"She thinks my tractors sexy.."


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

umarth said:


> I like it after the improvements. More than I would have thoughts. What is the deal with the brake cables?


New levers showed up yesterday so I installed, swapped out the white cable for black, and put on my new ESI Chunky grips. Also reweighed it and I am now down to 20.59 lbs. Still need to swap out the chain in the next month along with a few other little odds/ends so I should be pretty close to 20 flat in the next month or two.

Looks much better with the black cables/grips. Thinking about painting the frame black as well. I really like the black with touches of gold here and there look.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice! If or when you change out that frame, you could be down to 18-.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I think that when I swap out the frame I will be shooting for the high 17's! Sure a few other things might have to change to make that happen but that would be my goal anyway. Don't plan on doing the frame swap right away though. I figure I will ride it as is for this upcoming season and worry about a frame this time next year. I might paint it though.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Start saving your pennies for that Lynskey!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Was holding a 29er pro in my hands the other day at my local shop. Beautiful frame! The craftsmanship around the chainstays/bb is just ridiculous! Quite light as well. Especially when you look at the size of the tubing. I tell you, pictures of it on their site do no justice to the square twisted tubing and frickn huge head tube (guys gonna run a Lefty). It will definitely take me until this time next year to save that sort of money!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Keep an eye on the Lynskey Loft. I've seen some good deals pop up there. This talk of Ti is making me want to scrap that aluminum frame idea.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

My problem is that I would like to stay with the 26" That would mean either running an ebb on one of their frames or going the custom route to see if they would make me one with sliders or track ends. Custom = $$$$$$$$$$$ way more than I really want to spend.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess I never checked out their 26" frames to realize they don't make them with sliders. 

Maybe it's a sign you need to go 29.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear you man but that is alot of money! I would then need a fork and new wheels on top of it! That being said, I would rather just get a Coconino made custom for me out of a better quality steel and call it a day!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That works, too. But $200 for a 29er fork, $400 for the wheelset isn't too bad. Especially if you can find a deal at the Loft for $1,000-$1,400 for the frame.

But your current set up is nice enough as it is. Just save up for a second 29er SS. You can get a fairly nice SS for the price of these frames alone.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

That thought has already crossed my mind as well! That is why I am thinking about just painting the frame and calling it a day minus the few little gold bolts here and there that I want. 

But I know if I guy another bike, the whole process will begin again. Especially if I buy a complete! I will end up replacing everything and spending alot more money. I would be better off just to buy a decent 29er frame and start building from there. Which of course is really the option I am leaning towards.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That's exactly what I'm doing right now. I've got a decent Jabberwocky build (minus wheels, but will be getting Stan's/Arch set this season), and hunting for a 26"/650b frame to start the next SS build.

Two bikes > one bike


----------



## aposaric (Nov 3, 2010)

Hy folks, this is a copy from another thread but here it goes, my fully rigid "snow machine" winter SS setup 











Only update are eggbeaters, but I don't have any newer pictures 

Cheers

Andrija


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, chain slack!!!! Those are some big knobs on there though! I only ask that you please consider one thing. "Remove the wheel reflector!" Sorry, just had to say it.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing right now. I've got a decent Jabberwocky build (minus wheels, but will be getting Stan's/Arch set this season), and hunting for a 26"/650b frame to start the next SS build.
> 
> Two bikes > one bike


Seriously. Are you two not allowed to exchange direct messages on match.com?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

They kicked us off! I still think you're cuter though Umarth! Did you see the cable change out in the pics above! Posted them just for you!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

1SPD said:


> They kicked us off! I still think you're cuter though Umarth! Did you see the cable change out in the pics above! Posted them just for you!


Yeah, I liked it, but I forgot after spending a half hour reading to get to the bottom of the thread. My two thoughts were- don't paint it black and keep the frame and just get another bike.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

My bad. Wasn't trying to cockblock. He's all yours.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Dang, I can't believe I got caught trying to hook up on here! 

I don't know Umarth, I like the black. Then again, I could always build my next bike in black/gold! I will definitely be rocking some gold Hope's on the next set of wheels! Not the lightest hubs but they're solid and love the chainsaw affect!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

If I already posted this, oops....

Terrible picture of my Voodoo Wanga, Salsa fork, light, nimble, fun!


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

Bought bike complete for $100, was gonna build it up with my nukeproof/velocity wheelset and some kooka cranks as a nice retro build...but then i discovered a crack int he frame and decided the retire it to polo duty. ENO hub to sun BFR tied and soldered on the back with 22t exerciser freewheel, stock XT cranks with middle ring, gold bmx chain, bmx plastic pedals and big bmx seat, avid v-brakes, seatpost shim so i can use a shorter stem, cut down monkey lite bars, kenda 1.5's...this bike does work on the polo court!










-Connor


----------



## _oky_ (Mar 12, 2009)

perttime said:


> It is a Chromag Stylus 26er, size Medium: 15" seat tube, 23" "horizontal top tube".
> 
> Older pic


I have seen this fork in some pictures of this threat and I love it!! Could someone say to me what´t the brand of this type of fork?? Where can I find them??

Thanks!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey, that's my bike!

The fork is a Dirt Jumping fork. Weighs enough to make all the weight weenies cringe 

The brand is Identiti, and this one is longer than usual, 465 mm A to C, and I got the model with 20 mm axle to match the wheel I have:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35155

Fork offset is shorter than on most XC forks, for some added stability.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

EldoFreeride said:


>


What's your camera setup?


----------



## aposaric (Nov 3, 2010)

To me it looks like a photo stiching work, a lots of irregularityes and seams are visible, especially on the rear tyre and down tube. I really don't mean to troll here, but I also liked the wide angdle and such a fast lense 

cool looking bike, and big pool


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*mine*


TMNT themed Redline Monocog Flight... Leonardo..

also... I'm glad to see my old redline AL flight getting some new paint Eldo!


----------



## aposaric (Nov 3, 2010)

Really cool photos


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are the last pics of my SS Mongoose 2 days before it was stolen.
I bet the bastards that pinched it are enjoying it.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is my Steel frame SS work in progress. Parts from at least 7 different bikes are on it. Still needs a single speed rear hub and tensioner but it works for now... Even has a custom bashguard (Ground the outer ring teeth off with my dremel


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

At last my rigid singlespeed 
kona cinder cone


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

DanoXC said:


> Here are the last pics of my SS Mongoose 2 days before it was stolen.
> I bet the bastards that pinched it are enjoying it.


death penalty - no appeal:madman:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@maxxleo
Cool bike. I think you need more tension on the chain.


----------



## E30M42 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive been trolling these forums for years but never posted. Anyway, here is my newest of many bikes.

Surly 1x1
Thomson elite stem and seat post
FSA headset
Bontrager Race Lite crank
Surly rear hub
Woodman front hub
Salsa Gordo rims
Avid speed dial 5 brakes


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Those Gordo rims are pretty nice. I'm surprised more people don't go with them.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay... After skimmin thru this thread.

I think I need to change my pants.

So many eye candy bikes in here.


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

E30M42...Nice bike. What kind and size of tires are you running?


----------



## E30M42 (Dec 13, 2010)

ysrchris said:


> E30M42...Nice bike. What kind and size of tires are you running?


Panaracer fire xc pro 2.1 rear, Klein death grip 2.35 front


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Aug 6, 2007)

First bike pics and first ride today. Bike is solid but I'm way out of shape. I know it should have a front brake on it but F that it's a city bike and it reminds me of my childhood. It came in at 20.9 lbs, not sure where to shave more weight except ti bolts and stuff. Had to bump the contrast in the pics otherwise the frame looks black.

Motobecane Outcast26 frame 21" repainted
Trigon Carbon fork painted to match frame
Cane Creek S-3 headset (painted cups to match frame)
Syntace Superforce Stem
Syntace Vector Carbon Bar
Ergon GE1 grips
Avid Speed dial 7 lever and BB7 brake
Alligator cable kit
Syntace P6 carbon seatpost
Ebay carbon saddle
Fifteen.G single cranks 34T
Sram PC-951 chain
Surly cog 13T (Homebrewed on the way)
Wellgo wr-1 pedals
Shimano M-565 wheelset
Intense Micro Knobby 2.25 tires


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a nice diamond scale black mumba snake like tire.

I love the tires, looks so vicious.


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine:


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

You going to drink from that water bottle?


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

greasemonkeee said:


> You going to drink from that water bottle?


No, I didn't do it. After I got on the trail, it was so muddy I was glad I brought the SS. Yet, I was regretting the fact that I was being lazy that morning and didn't bring the CamelBak.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's mine!!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

powpig2002 said:


> Here's mine!!


Sign up at Photobucket, upload that image, and copy and paste the IMG link to your post.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

wtf. I HATE THIS F%$#@&^* %&^! I CAN'T FIGURE THIS~%$#^%$#^ %&&* OF(_+%^&$# OUT!!!!!!!! okay i feel better now. (deep breathe). p nut thank you, BUT I DON'T HAVE A %$&(_+~ CLUE WHAT YOU JUST SAID


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

Forgot to post mine....


----------



## E30M42 (Dec 13, 2010)

coilbox said:


> Forgot to post mine....


Is that one of the eBay carbon frames?


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep, chinese carbonic frame, exotic fork and mostly shimano bits.


----------



## hisbabyf (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Medicontheloose (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally getting around to posting here. My 1998 Ritchey WCS P-20. It's a commuter right now. Built with as many same era parts (Shimano M952 BB and crankset, with a DH specific 46 tooth ring, M950 V-brakes, Nuke Proof hubs on Bontrager Mustang rims) as I could with the addition of some new ones, namely the Thomson post and stem, Easton Carbon bar, Vicious Cycles Fork, and the Homebrewed Components 18T Cog. Very pleased with it. Working on the chain tension a bit still, but overall not bad. Loving


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

saweeeeet


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Here's mine*


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Medicontheloose said:


> Finally getting around to posting here. My 1998 Ritchey WCS P-20. It's a commuter right now. Built with as many same era parts (Shimano M952 BB and crankset, with a DH specific 46 tooth ring, M950 V-brakes, Nuke Proof hubs on Bontrager Mustang rims) as I could with the addition of some new ones, namely the Thomson post and stem, Easton Carbon bar, Vicious Cycles Fork, and the Homebrewed Components 18T Cog. Very pleased with it. Working on the chain tension a bit still, but overall not bad. Loving


That looks super light. How long you have the nukeproof hubs? My brother is sporting some on his klein road bike that he just bought second hand.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Soul Cycles Hooligan*

Here is my 26er SS. Went rigid a few weeks ago and am glad I did. Have only ~200 miles on this fork, but so far so good.


----------



## Medicontheloose (Nov 5, 2010)

greasemonkeee said:


> That looks super light. How long you have the nukeproof hubs? My brother is sporting some on his klein road bike that he just bought second hand.


I've only had these a little bit. Bought the wheels used. So far I like them. I remember seeing them on the trail years ago and thought they were cool looking. It is pretty light, I haven't put it on the scale but nice feel.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

p nut said:


> :thumbsup:


thank you. success at last


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

*My little bride of Frankenstein*


----------



## rockhopperss (Feb 21, 2011)

Specs:
-1995(ish?) Specialized rockhopper frame/fork
-Stock stem, handlebars, headset.
-LX front hub/mavic rim, XTR rear/Alex adventurer rim (That I built up!)
-Alivio front canti brake, New Altus rear canti brake.
-RPM "BMX" crankarms with a no-name 34t chainring and nickle plated chainring bolts
-Shimano BB UN54
-Origin8 single speed conversion kit with the 18t cog, with a leftover 11t and lockring to keep it all together.
-KMC BMX 3/32" chain (nice)
-"CyclePro Vigor" tires...$12.99 each...cheapies
-SDG Bel-air saddle that I had laying around
-some cheap black seatpost I had, had to use a 27.2-30.4 shim, which works awesome!
-Cheap fenders...They are ok.

Frameset (frame, fork, headset, stem, bars, brake levers, bar ends, front brake and no good rear) cost me $20 from someone off craigslist 

Its a fun bike, I took out a chain link after the first ride, it probably doesn't even need the tensioner but I kept it on there anyway. I ride it on the Erie Canal path here in NY state, a limestone MUP. Might get it offroad someday to some single track.

I plan on getting a shorter stem sometime. Too stretched out for me now!


----------



## Havi (Oct 27, 2008)

After a long time of lurking, finally my first post in here:

Once was my first mtb at the age of 15 or so. Converted it into a SS bout three years ago and got to a state I really like. Pedals are attached and headset got changed to a red Hope.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Great looking bikes in here! I cant wait till I can put my W.I.P in here! Its an 88' Nishiki Cascade


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

Havi said:


> After a long time of lurking, finally my first post in here:
> 
> Once was my first mtb at the age of 15 or so. Converted it into a SS bout three years ago and got to a state I really like. Pedals are attached and headset got changed to a red Hope.


I really like the lines on this one. Looks beautiful. Very classic looking with the thin tubing and all.


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Havi said:


> After a long time of lurking, finally my first post in here:
> 
> Once was my first mtb at the age of 15 or so. Converted it into a SS bout three years ago and got to a state I really like. Pedals are attached and headset got changed to a red Hope.


Size frame? How tall are you? Seat post is high as hell.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a 13.5" Trek

I like the geometry, it's great for aggresive riding. 
Currently 32x18 which is too heavy for me but I will change to 32x20 as soon as I get the cog.

I am gonna change to wider bar soon.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

One of mine... don't know what it weighs, don't care.... ;-)

For those who care, camera set up > canon 7D, 50mm nifty fifty at f1.8. Not the best shot, but was out testing the lens....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally got a new pic of the rig


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

the white 1x1 is awesome


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

duotone said:


> One of mine... don't know what it weighs, don't care.... ;-)
> 
> For those who care, camera set up > canon 7D, 50mm nifty fifty at f1.8. Not the best shot, but was out testing the lens....


what kind of bars are those?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

IMHO said:


> Here is my 26er SS. Went rigid a few weeks ago and am glad I did. Have only ~200 miles on this fork, but so far so good.
> 
> View attachment 597939


I found you fra-gee-lay.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

paco664 said:


> what kind of bars are those?


It's a Mary knock off / Origin 8 Propultion (spelling???). But I flipped them for a more aggressive posture.


----------



## Havi (Oct 27, 2008)

Bighec said:


> Size frame? How tall are you? Seat post is high as hell.


Sorry for the late answer, just saw your question. I think it looks worse on the photo then in reality. I´m not quite sure what size the frame is, as I usually judge them by their length (toptube), it should be something around 19". The toptube is about 600mm (~23.6") long and the seatpost is a 330mm Thomson (with some spare length). I am about 6' 3" (190cm) with comparatively short legs, so I need lower, longish frames. This sometimes leads to proprotions that are not exactly perfect.


----------



## G-FOURce (Aug 21, 2010)

i will post up a better pic a little later this morning, but for now here is my converted F400 w/2:1 gearing (36T up front, 18T out back).










after seeing all those other fat-tire pics, i think i'm gonna have to go get a new wheelset and some honkin' mudders!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

G-FOURce said:


> after seeing all those other fat-tire pics, i think i'm gonna have to go get a new wheelset and some honkin' mudders!


Are you sure big tyres will fit in your frame?

Conventional wisdom for mud has been to use skinny tyres with large, widely spaced, knobs.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

A mere second after that shot the bike fell onto the ice. Luckily the small pond was frozen to the ground.

Edit. ooooops singlespeed. Yes. Er, this frame has swopouts. Still count?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Ventana El Toro from back in the day...

Biachi BOSS was the first...back in the 90's...oh yeh!

Yes, I like orange.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pooh Bear said:


> A mere second after that shot the bike fell onto the ice. Luckily the small pond was frozen to the ground.
> 
> Edit. ooooops singlespeed. Yes. Er, this frame has swopouts. Still count?


Too many gears for a single speed thread.



rydbyk said:


> Ventana El Toro from back in the day...
> 
> Biachi BOSS was the first...back in the 90's...oh yeh!
> 
> Yes, I like orange.


Too much squish for a rigid thread.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of my cadex CFM-4 from around '94 or '95.
I did this build while i was/am waiting for the parts of my Surly Pugsley to show up.

Specs :
Cadex CFM-4.
Grimeca wheelset with custom made freewheel spacer.
Schwalbe Big Apples.
Shimano 18t freewheel.
FSA Gamma drive crankset & bearings.
DK Iron cross pedals.
Kmc chain black/orange. (not shown yet)
DMR chain tensioner.
Magura HS-33 brakes. (2010 ltd edition)
Easton Monkeybar.
Zoom stem.
BBB seatpost.
Ghost saddle.
BBB orange bottle cages. (not shown yet)

More on this bike and another Cadex CFM-2 in this thread :

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=682797


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

finger51 said:


> Too many gears for a single speed thread.
> 
> Too much squish for a rigid thread.


Oops...just picture them both with an orange rigid fork then...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

finger51 said:


> Too many gears for a single speed thread.
> 
> Too much squish for a rigid thread.


Taking things too seriously.


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*Just got mine dialed*

Just picked up this '96 Ocoee and threw on my trusty King wheels and headset and some new parts including the new E.13 SS cranks. this thing is fun to ride . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice find. Was really looking at those e.13 cranks myself. How are they holding up?


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*E.13 SS Cranks*

They are great so far - they are beautifully machined, very light, and very stiff. They have massive external bearings and their polygonal spindle interface is cool. I haven't had them too long, so time will tell .. . . . . . . ..


----------



## Pat115 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is mine! Single speed rigid studded winter ride  I'm having a blast so far!


----------



## awall (Feb 26, 2011)

Just put mine up over here. http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7840821&postcount=1575


----------



## BGillespie (May 1, 2010)

Gunnar Ruffian, OG vintage
Horizontal dropouts
King hubs/717's/Stan's/Surly spacer kit
WTB Wolverine 2.2 UST
SB8 2.1 UST
Paul Comp. Motolite brakes
Vicious Cycles fork
King pink "save the ta-ta's" headset 
Garage sale Specialized bars
Lizard Skins grips
Garage sale XT cranks & 32 tooth ring
Surly 16t cog
Klunk Cycles parts bin stem and seat post
Garage sale cheapo skewers
New take off Specialized seat from a random LBS parts bin

Built by Karl Kimbrel @ Klunk Cycles, Columbia, MO and myself.

Crappy pic, I'll update with a real trail shot.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*My '02 Monocog*

Mine took it's last ride as mine today,in the back of the Dime to the LBS to box/pack,then to FedEx to ship...if I'd known that 3 days later,our financials would change for the better,I wouldn't have eBayed it :madman: :sad: ...man,I've had that bike snce '03,ridden her in 32 sates (when I was a trucker),and over 20K miles :madman:


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, LHT. Hopefully it's going to a good home like the Blizzard did


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

PutAwayWet said:


> Sorry to hear that, LHT. Hopefully it's going to a good home like the Blizzard did


Oh,IDK bout that guy that bought the Blizzard.... :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding,Brother! How's you been? I was tinkin about you and a few others just this week,wondering about ya's. Hope the Blizzard's still serving you well :thumbsup:

I think,from the emails we exchanged,that the buyer will love it like I did,and hopefully get to ride it even moe (than i did lately).


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

After almost 10 months of waiting, finally got a chance to ride her for the first time last Sunday. And this Sunday, I finally had a chance to take some pictures 

2010 Gunnar Ruffian
Handbuilt by me Hadley / Mavic 819 wheels
Plus other parts required to make a bicycle rideable.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh Brother...she's a thing of gorgeous beauty!!!    NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

longhaul - now you can get a proper Monocog with grown-up wheels.


----------



## detroitmike (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice Gunnar. thinking of the same rigid setup, but geared. gotta tell me how the gunnar rides.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

p nut said:


> longhaul - now you can get a proper Monocog with grown-up wheels.


Well...at least now my only complete ike has grown up wheels   :thumbsup: ,the d440.

I'm gunna have to wait and see if I'm even still able to ride with the now 10 year old spinal injuries that kept me off the bike these last 9 or so months,before buying any wheel size new bike :madman: But you can be sure,if'n it ain't a 'Cross or monster cross,it'll be a Monocog 29 (or Dawes Dead/Bullseye) :thumbsup:


----------



## Sjb93 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Beer bike*

After years neglect, I've resurrected my 1995 Stumpjumper as an errand running, bar hopping single speed. Components are mostly scavenged from Ebay, Craigslist, or the NOS discount bin at the LBS.
Updates include:
Salsa rigid fork from ebay
Nitto Albatross bars from Craigslist
Yeti grips
Origin 8 single speed conversion kit, 16 tooth cog
Salsa chainring, 44 tooth
Salsa seat collar
NOS XTR v-brakes
Avid levers
Specialized Hemisphere tires (1.95)
I haven't put it an a scale, but with a single speed drive train, it picks up silly light. (Back in the day, fully kitted Stumpjumpers were pretty light mountain bikes, just a bit over 22 pounds.)

Just need to run some errands or visit some bars to put through its paces.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Sjb93 said:


>


sweet stumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Now _THAT'S_ a good looking Stumpy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

detroitmike said:


> Nice Gunnar. thinking of the same rigid setup, but geared. gotta tell me how the gunnar rides.


It's my second one. I put a wicked dent in the downtube of my original Rockhound, rode it that way for 3 more years rigid before it finally cracked at that dent. The guys and gals at Gunnar were great about the whole situation. They have a crash replacement program, where if you fubar your bike they'll sell you a brand new one at a pretty significant discount. Since I was running the Rockhound SS anyway, I opted for a Ruffian this time around. I love the way they ride. A little on the racy side, but still good in the tech/steep stuff with the right setup. Plus, the steel frame rides like a dream and is plenty light for me.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

getting creative with v-brake arms :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> getting creative with v-brake arms :thumbsup:


Can't let that stuff go to waste  worth more to me as a chain tensioner than it would be worth in scrap money. So far this is my 3rd homemade tensioner :thumbsup: gotta get resourceful these days.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Rigid. Singlespeed. But 24 inch wheels. Still count?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Rigid. Singlespeed. But 24 inch wheels. Still count?


Heck yeah! I love that bike, and love smaller wheels.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> Heck yeah! I love that bike, and love smaller wheels.


Thanks. Some more.

Good for snow.









Good for putting on crappy porn sunglasses for posing.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> Good for putting on crappy porn sunglasses for posing.


Look out - there's a cat coming at you!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Lots of nice bikes here!!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i was bored this afternoon, so i grabbed some parts and built a bike


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> Schön.


.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Schön.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Pooh Bear said:


> Schön.


Shawn


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> i was bored this afternoon, so i grabbed some parts and built a bike


That chain is a bit loose, have you considered filing the axle? I just did it on one of mine and it works great.

Sheepo


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> That chain is a bit loose, have you considered filing the axle? I just did it on one of mine and it works great.
> 
> Sheepo


nope. but good idea actually. thx


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> nope. but good idea actually. thx


I used to not worry about it. But I threw a couple chains, once on a narrow bridge, I could have gotten really hurt if I fell off but instead I went otb and onto the bridge on my back.

Sheepo


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I used to not worry about it. But I threw a couple chains, once on a narrow bridge, I could have gotten really hurt if I fell off but instead I went otb and onto the bridge on my back.
> 
> Sheepo


no need for filing anymore. not perfect, but close.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rigidftw said:


> i was bored this afternoon, so i grabbed some parts and built a bike


I love when that happens :thumbsup: sometimes those are the best bikes :lol: seems like you've got alot of parts...to solve your chain tension issues you could use a jockey wheel and v-brake arm to make a tensioner.



















Best chain tensioner I have ever used, no joke 

*edit* as you can see the top picture is the left arm, bottom picture is the right arm. 1 v-brake + 1 scrap derailleur = 2 chain tensioners...simple math :lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rigidftw said:


>


You need to expand on this...invent a chain tensioner that automatically cleans and lubes the chain too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

LOL good luck with that. Itll eat through the card in 3 miles. All while slowing you down. Buy a tensioner, add a tooth or file your axle for the love of baby jesus.

Sheepo


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> LOL good luck with that. Itll eat through the card in 3 miles. All while slowing you down. Buy a tensioner, add a tooth or file your axle for the love of baby jesus.
> 
> Sheepo


i did 40 miles today with that. i'm confident. no need to love the baby jesus.
there is a bit of slippery plastic where the card and chain would touch. very low friction and barely noticable.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Interesting, and now i see you have a half link chain which eliminates the sharp edges of a standard chain. Just a thought, I used to have a ghost ring on one of my conversions. If the card ever fails you should try it. Worked better than a tensioner actually.

Sheepo


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

rigidftw said:


> no need for filing anymore. not perfect, but close.


you will have better luck with a normal chain. those half-link chains stretch sooooo fast. it's a design flaw, they all stretch like crazy.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> you will have better luck with a normal chain. those half-link chains stretch sooooo fast. it's a design flaw, they all stretch like crazy.


the half link chain on my wifes SS 29er has ~300+ miles of abuse on it and it hasn't stretched much if any......

and she is 6' tall and 180 sexy pounds of muscle....


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Interesting, and now i see you have a half link chain which eliminates the sharp edges of a standard chain. Just a thought, I used to have a ghost ring on one of my conversions. If the card ever fails you should try it. Worked better than a tensioner actually.
> 
> Sheepo


the chain runs too close to the chainstay for using a ghost ring. and i have one on my commuter. the card works better so far.

@mark turtle
that half link chain lasts longer than the sram pc8 chains i used a while back. those were horrible. 2 good steep climbs and the tension was gone.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

paco664 said:


> the half link chain on my wifes SS 29er has ~300+ miles of abuse on it and it hasn't stretched much if any......
> 
> and she is 6' tall and 180 sexy pounds of muscle....


pictures?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea but she is probably a "spinner" in the high cadence vein and therefor easy on chains.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Who is still talking about the chain?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love when that happens :thumbsup: sometimes those are the best bikes :lol: seems like you've got alot of parts...


as in this case. so far it's one of the best bikes i built. and yeah, i have a lot of parts 
my room is more or less a bikeshop 
back on topic, i'm really torn between the gt and my older bridgestone in terms of my favorite ride. the sensation is very different so i can't really compare them yet. what i can definitely say though,is that the gt is a good 4lbs lighter...i guess i need some more miles of trail riding with both of them.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dayum. Lots of good bikes posted since the last time I checked, as well as some creative tension solutions.

I wish I was someone who had a Ritchey Logic crank sitting around.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> pictures?


...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

umarth said:


> Dayum. Lots of good...creative tension solutions...


Thanks


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

I built up my first SS today. The chain is pretty tight, there's no slack. I assume it will stretch a bit and the chainring and cog will "wear in" a bit and it will loosen somewhat, is this an accurate assumption?



















And yes, I do realize it doesn't have any brakes. I ordered a set of proper mounting bolts for the XTR V-brakes from my LBS, and I'm just waiting for their arrival. Hopefully they'll be here before the end of the week!


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

My GF...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

deadbeat son said:


> I built up my first SS today. The chain is pretty tight, there's no slack. I assume it will stretch a bit and the chainring and cog will "wear in" a bit and it will loosen somewhat, is this an accurate assumption?


absolutely. they chain will keep stretching a bit all the time, though.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

rigidftw said:


> absolutely. they chain will keep stretching a bit all the time, though.


Thanks. For simplicity's sake, I guess I'll just run it as is and replace when necessary.

The frame's previous owner machined off the derailleur hanger, so my other options are to have a new hanger welded on for a Surly Singleator or something similar, find an old chainstay-mount tensioner from the '90s similar to a Kore, or run a WI Eno eccentric hub.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been following this thread for a while and figured I'd throw my hat in the ring.

I liked this mid 90's Trek 830 rescued from the curb so much that the parts from my geared bike have been slowly transplanted to it.

I do have an unbelievably clean Judy XC with springs instead of elastomers that I'm considering putting on but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The only thing I would do is match the rear wheel with the front and ride it.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 26, 2007)

Once upon a time the wheels did match, but the rear rim developed some nasty cracks so this is what I ended up with. A new wheelset is on my radar though.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> as in this case. so far it's one of the best bikes i built. and yeah, i have a lot of parts


Nice bike. There is something about a dirt drop bike with a proper stem that always gets me. I need to locate a stem so I can build one at some point besides my Mantis that is just a museum piece at this point.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

modifier said:


> Nice bike. There is something about a dirt drop bike with a proper stem that always gets me. I need to locate a stem so I can build one at some point besides my Mantis that is just a museum piece at this point.


I don't get that, but I've never tried it.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love when that happens :thumbsup: sometimes those are the best bikes :lol: seems like you've got alot of parts...to solve your chain tension issues you could use a jockey wheel and v-brake arm to make a tensioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U R A Gotdamn Genius. For reals.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I don't get that, but I've never tried it.


I made some bars years ago to basically mimic the hand position of a WTB dirt drop while still using regular mtb levers and shifters so I'm not really talking about the performance of drops over flats as they each have their advantage, and neither really stands out as superior to the other, in my opinion. I was talking more about the 'look' which to me for some reason is really cool if it's set up right. Part of it is the old school love of Charlie Cunningham bikes of the day and also that flats are so ubiquitous and I like things that stand out from the crowd.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I don't get that, but I've never tried it.


a dirt drop bar? you should. feels twice as fast, compared to a flat bar


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

paco664 said:


> please keep your comments respectful.......


Too squishy for this Rigid Thread 

C'mon, man - you set yourself up, besides - everyone was thinking it. Why would you post a picture of your wife? This thread is for bikes.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

Gritter said:


> Why would you post a picture of your wife? This thread is for bikes.


Because of this:



powpig2002 said:


> paco664 said:
> 
> 
> > the half link chain on my wifes SS 29er has ~300+ miles of abuse on it and it hasn't stretched much if any......
> ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

buddhak said:


> U R A Gotdamn Genius. For reals.


Thankya


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

deadbeat son said:


> Because of this:


Well, if you guys like 'em thick and squishy, here's mine (please keep your comments respectful.......  )


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Whoa! Awesome Bike!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i like that one also........... nice........


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I like it also. But, what's the purpose? They look like fat street tires. Or, are they for sand or snow tires?


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I like it also. But, what's the purpose? They look like fat street tires. Or, are they for sand or snow tires?


Sand. At the beach. Yes, and fat street tires too, for a cushy ride while still rigid.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Gritter said:


> Sand. At the beach. Yes, and fat street tires too, for a cushy ride while still rigid.


Got it!


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Are those twee skull & bones in the rotors? Are you a pirate?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You can tell it's a beach cruiser by the bottle cage.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

My first build, surly 1x1 fork, 99 cannondale f300, bunch of closeout parts from Jensonusa and LBS. It weighed in at 23 lbs. Commuter bike.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

yourdaguy said:


> You can tell it's a beach cruiser by the bottle cage.


Yar.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jeepseahawk said:


> My first build, surly 1x1 fork, 99 cannondale f300, bunch of closeout parts from Jensonusa and LBS. It weighed in at 23 lbs. Commuter bike.


 Nice! I wanna see the Jeep in the background!


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

https://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y...view&current=IMG_0094.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jeepseahawk said:


> https://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/seahawks05/?action=view&current=IMG_0094.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


That is very cool!!


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

My other hobby, thanks


----------



## kingkris (May 2, 2010)

First post ...










Surly 1x1, Round Table island, Vernaison - France


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

been busy building this old classic today........with modern eno hubs to suit the SS set up.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*nice*



saltyman said:


> been busy building this old classic today........with modern eno hubs to suit the SS set up.


reminded me of my old blizzard.. long gone and hopefully being ridden.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

saltyman said:


> been busy building this old classic today........with modern eno hubs to suit the SS set up.


Are those Velocity rims?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jeepseahawk said:


> My first build, surly 1x1 fork, 99 cannondale f300, bunch of closeout parts from Jensonusa and LBS. It weighed in at 23 lbs. Commuter bike.


I love the colors. Paint your jeep like the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

there italian, cant remember what make, i will find out tomorrow......


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Gritter said:


> Well, if you guys like 'em thick and squishy, here's mine (please keep your comments respectful.......  )


So what are those tires? Stationary bike? It's amazing how a wide rim can transform a tire.


----------



## 416deckard (Apr 9, 2011)

rigidftw said:


>


rad. i now know what i must do.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is the ole monocog....


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

jeepseahawk said:


> My first build, surly 1x1 fork, 99 cannondale f300, bunch of closeout parts from Jensonusa and LBS. It weighed in at 23 lbs. Commuter bike.


Looks like a 0 speed in these pics! Where's the chain? :eekster:

Love the Jeep photo!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Looks like a 0 speed in these pics! Where's the chain? :eekster:
> 
> Love the Jeep photo!


cuts down on his weight... you ain't the only budding weight wienie......


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The BMX kids call them coasters or scooters.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

umarth said:


> Here is the ole monocog....


Man, I need to swap my tires back to MK's, catch a flight and go out to ride with you. Looks beautiful out there but I can see how/why the trails would be constantly wet.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Looks like a 0 speed in these pics! Where's the chain? :eekster:
> 
> Love the Jeep photo!


Thanks, the chain was in my back pocket at the time, just picked up from the LBS. When I was there they weighed it for geez whiz, I guessed 27 lbs because when I bought new in 99 it was 30 lbs. With chain on seat it came in at 23.00, I was surprised, considering my build goal was commuter with budget parts.
Wheels are old stock from LBS with shimano 475 hubs
Cranks are Alivio
Took it out on first ride yesterday and was sweet, chain skipped up hills though. The fix was bigger cog to 16 from 14, still trying to get right ratio for commuting. Think it will be 16/42.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

'93 marin bear valley that i've had since '94. i rode the hell out of it for 2-3 years and let it sit for the next 14 but went back to it last year. i picked up a fs rig late last year and the marin went back to collecting dust. but for $50, it has a new lease of life and the fs hasn't seen the light of day since!

its mostly original, except for tires, bars, seat and of course single speed stuff. still need to replace the grips, brake levers and possibly pedals. currently its at 32x20 as some of the climbs here are brutal but hopefully i can get it down to an 18 soon!

i have to admit, i didn't think i would fall as hard as i did for the single speed but i love the simplicity, quietness and challenge of it. i'm hooked! if anyone has any suggestions for other changes to make, lets have 'em.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

carlos9 said:


> if anyone has any suggestions for other changes to make, lets have 'em.


yep....... you should bring it and leave it at my house.........


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

paco664 said:


> yep....... you should bring it and leave it at my house.........


you know, 3-4 months ago i probably would have!


----------



## dmabraham (Jul 8, 2010)

*Bianchi SASS*

and she is up for sale if anyone is interested, check the classifieds.


----------



## CharlieCafe (Aug 6, 2009)

My first SS build. I decided to revive my 2001 Zaskar Team frame that I had hanging on the wall in the garage and build it up rigid singlespeed. Just finished her tonight and will get be getting her dirty tomorrow :thumbsup: Can't wait!


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

That bike is nice as hell dude!


----------



## CharlieCafe (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks coreyzupka! I just got my first ride on it today and I have to say it was probably one of the most relaxed and fun rides I've had in a long time. Really cool how connected everything feels.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful bikes in this thread! I have a 1996 Gary Fisher Tassajara sitting in the garage that I really want to build into a single speed... Not sure where to start but this thread has given me some great motivation!


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's by budget friendly '87 Schwinn Sierra SS on it's first trail ride.


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

Gritter said:


> Well, if you guys like 'em thick and squishy, here's mine (please keep your comments respectful.......  )


sick flask


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

More of a tooling around bike then for trails. Picked up the frame/fork Friday and built it up Saturday. Though, it does seem like I might need a longer and higher rise stem.


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

'96 Klein Pulse II. Dropped the II when I repainted it. First SS and rigid. Surprised at how fast and comfortable it can be. 19lbs as it sits with 700gm tires. Drops to 18.3 with Schwalbe 2.4 RoRo evo on front and 2.2 RaRa evo on back.


----------



## Spam Me (Feb 28, 2011)

*He He I qualify with the first MTB I bought*

This was the first MTB I bought. A Scott Sawtooth. Had some fun with over its 25 years and turned it into a single speed today. It is my single oldest possession.

Went for a ride with some good friends and dragged the frame and wheels out from behind the shed. 4 hours later, six mucky hands, and a new bottom bracket £9.99 it qualifies for this thread.

I think it will be used for trips to the pub :thumbsup:

Thanks to Trev & Dave for the great ride and productive afternoon. Love you Guys.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Does that left grip work well melted onto the handlebar?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

IMHO said:


> Does that left grip work well melted onto the handlebar?


It gives the bike a more natural, organic feel...who wants the straight edge, man-made feeling of a mass produced grip anyway?


----------



## madtorker (Feb 3, 2010)

*Rigid*

(T)rusty MB-1


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

**** there are a lot of nice bikes on this thread. I like the MB-1, Scott and Klein a lot.

I really heart Kleins.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

*My first SS (production stage)*

need to find those cable cutters, some grease and lube and we're set to go!; will post finished build soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

The two-bit Inbred. Not much to look at at but she hugs the trail like a fat kid fixed on Peeps.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

vespa14 said:


> need to find those cable cutters, some grease and lube and we're set to go!; will post finished build soon...:thumbsup:


took a while but I finally got her built up! looking froward to this weekend's run...:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

vespa14 said:


> took a while but I finally got her built up! looking froward to this weekend's run...:thumbsup:


That should work 

Your chain length is pretty good. The tensioner setup might be even more ideal if you made the tensioner push the chain up, instead of down.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

perttime said:


> That should work
> 
> Your chain length is pretty good. The tensioner setup might be even more ideal if you made the tensioner push the chain up, instead of down.


Hi Perttime, why is that? I'm building one too and thought of the push the chain down method too.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

perttime said:



> That should work
> 
> Your chain length is pretty good. The tensioner setup might be even more ideal if you made the tensioner push the chain up, instead of down.


thanks! might just do that this evening.
I thought I didn't need the tensioner when I linked up the chain, but then there was a slight sag...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you have the tensioner pushing up, it wraps the chain around the cog a little more. That spreads the loads slightly better between the teeth, and might even help with keeping the chain on. 

Sometimes there's not enough adjustment range, or clearance between tensioner and chainstay to do it.


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

*My new Decade Virtue Prestige:
*


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

mahatma said:


> *My new Decade Virtue Prestige:
> *
> 
> WOW
> She is so pretty to look at. Very nice job!!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

OCMoto said:


> My first SS build. I decided to revive my 2001 Zaskar Team frame that I had hanging on the wall in the garage and build it up rigid singlespeed. Just finished her tonight and will get be getting her dirty tomorrow :thumbsup: Can't wait!


I used to have dirty thoughts everytime I looked at those Zaskar frames back in the day. Nice ride.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

> The two-bit Inbred. Not much to look at at but she hugs the trail like a fat kid fixed on Peeps.


Don't discredit that Inbred! I've always loved the look of them. In fact, seeing yours makes me want to bring mine (a first-generation frame) out of retirement


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

mahatma said:


> *My new Decade Virtue Prestige:
> *


I'm likin' this! Dig the sinister all-black look--very nice!


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone got any idea why there are so many folks on flat pedals on this thread?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

They take pictures right after they build the bike before they have time to put the real pedals on.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bluevagrant said:


> Anyone got any idea why there are so many folks on flat pedals on this thread?


SS bikes are all about simplicity, flats are simple.


----------



## x1982x (May 2, 2011)

I have a question for you single speed people. 
I am currently building a rigid 22 Specialized Rockhopper and I have a 48T chain-ring I was wondering what rear sprocket should I go with if I am using this as a commuter with a few hills . 
I will post pictures when she is all done.


----------



## operator123 (Nov 14, 2010)

i'd run a 18t,but it would depend on your POWER,and how fast you like to spin(RPM)


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hard to say no knowing your fitness or the actual hills. My best guess would be around a 20.

Gear calculator: http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/?diam...=&rear7=&rear8=&rear9=&rear10=&hubmodel=1.000


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

x1982x said:


> I have a question for you single speed people.
> I am currently building a rigid 22 Specialized Rockhopper and I have a 48T chain-ring I was wondering what rear sprocket should I go with if I am using this as a commuter with a few hills .
> I will post pictures when she is all done.


Half the # of the chainring is the best place to start. So, that would be 24. Best thing would be to use, like a 32T ring and a smaller rear cog, like a 16T to start. Do you have a geared bike to ride? Experiment with that and see what single gear combination works best for you. Then buy the ring and cog that you need for the SS.


----------



## x1982x (May 2, 2011)

Thanks!

I ride 48x17 on my fixed gear and the hills are a little hard. 
The ratio was great in Southern California.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Salsa Ala Carte SS. Set up for riding with my aging pooch - he loved it!








This trail dog earned his AMC patch..


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Flyin'W said:


> Salsa Ala Carte SS.


Sweet Salsa Flyin'W! Is that a Bontrager fork?

Here's my Swinglespeed, designed to accept a rigid threadless fork and a threaded suspension fork using the same King headset. Currently sitting at 20lbs.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Rigid.jpg?t=1304828899" >


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

mahatma said:


> *My new Decade Virtue Prestige:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They look like those rubber things that lock around each other. That's a great idea and a really nice bike.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> Sweet Salsa Flyin'W! Is that a Bontrager fork?
> 
> Here's my Swinglespeed, designed to accept a rigid threadless fork and a threaded suspension fork using the same King headset. Currently sitting at 20.5lbs.


---
Yes, it's the original composite fork.
Sweet old Bontrager frame, didn't see many of them in UT...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> *1997 Kona A'ha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

selin said:


> mahatma said:
> 
> 
> > *My new Decade Virtue Prestige:
> ...


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you! I'm trying to find a neat way to mount the cable of the alfine to my dedicated ss frame. Where did you find them?


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

My 07 GT Peace, bought it in 09 when I was in Iraq, rode it alot there, and here, it doesn't get to go to Afghanistan tho, no place to ride there!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Canada vs USA*

'97 RM Cardiac and '92 Trek 820


----------



## jwgd (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that a magic gear on the trek? If so what is it? I have an 830 of similar vintage and am having a heck of a time finding it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mahatma said:


> selin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jwgd said:


> Is that a magic gear on the trek? If so what is it? I have an 830 of similar vintage and am having a heck of a time finding it.


32:17 on mine and yes its magic :thumbsup:


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> '97 RM Cardiac and '92 Trek 820


Is it my imagination of is the front end of the RM particularly slack? It looks like a Great White North SS chopper.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

good observation. the camera angle made it look like a chopper, actually the p2 fork has a slightly longer a2c than the stock one. the rake is the same.

before:









after:


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

selin said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to find a neat way to mount the cable of the alfine to my dedicated ss frame. Where did you find them?


... and @ Mountain Cycle Shawn:

Thats Xtreme cablehorse.
I´m from Germany, bought them at http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/technik/bremsen/zubehoer/zubehoer

Or look here: http://www.a2zcomponents.com/02products_06cable.html


----------



## dabear (Mar 29, 2006)

*done !*

I finally got all the pieces of the puzzle together. Given budget restrictions and my 200lbs carbon or light steel frames were out of the question and since it's rigid I definitively did not want an alloy frame. Ended up getting a killer deal on a 2010 Kona Explosif frame and had plenty of $$$ left over to bolt on some sweet and light parts.

The bike performs fantastic and is the perfect match for my tight and twisty home trail. I picked up mountain biking in the early 90's and never rode a rigid MTB. This ride reminded me so much of the instant acceleration and exposure to the trail of my old BMX bike. It also reminded me of the fact that I'm 43 years old and have become lazy and unprepared after decades of suspension and gears


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice Kona.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

p nut said:


> Nice Kona.


Yep^. I just love an all black bike!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Kona is perfect indeed!


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

dabear, your explosif is awesome!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*reken*

nowhere as nice as that kona...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Still cool in any case. Lose the reflectors?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

What's with the no front brake? Is it a street cruiser? Or do you live in Iowa? Also, is that a 29er fork?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks umarth. its main use is for my roommate to ride to work, and he doesnt ride well. hes scared traffic a coupla times, so he gets the reflectors. i should prolly turn the seatpost one back to facing rear tho.

yeah, 29er fork, hence the no front brake. i got a really good deal on it, but then decided i didnt want to run an aluminum fork on the 29er. figured itd save me the trouble of getting a rigid fork for the reken. just cruiser for now, as all trails are unrideable. plus im pretty sure im off the trail for the season anyways (non-bike injury), and none of my friends would ride the trail without me (as none of them really ride, not that im much of a rider).

but i have run rear brake only setups on the trail. tho its been a good while since ive been on any trail. plus, i dont really climb, so dont really descend enough to use alot of brake.


----------



## TexasSingleCyclo (May 11, 2011)

oops not rigid.


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

dabear said:


> I finally got all the pieces of the puzzle together. Given budget restrictions and my 200lbs carbon or light steel frames were out of the question and since it's rigid I definitively did not want an alloy frame. Ended up getting a killer deal on a 2010 Kona Explosif frame and had plenty of $$$ left over to bolt on some sweet and light parts.
> 
> The bike performs fantastic and is the perfect match for my tight and twisty home trail. I picked up mountain biking in the early 90's and never rode a rigid MTB. This ride reminded me so much of the instant acceleration and exposure to the trail of my old BMX bike. It also reminded me of the fact that I'm 43 years old and have become lazy and unprepared after decades of suspension and gears


Sweet kona. I talked my wife into a kona dew plus, nice ride for a geared commuter. What Kenda tires are those? And how you like those Crank brothers grips?


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a old comuter that cam to me single speed but i made into 1X9. I have been thinkng about building it up as a SS and trying it out on some local fast single track. I am kind of liking the SS idea, but is rigid really any fun at all? is there anything other than the light weight that is fun about full rigid?

As i bought it,









As i built it before i added rear gearing.









this is my starting point as it sits now. I have a older XT crankset that will replace the on pictured.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

rigid 26 really sucked. rigid 29er still sucks, but less so.

funny, as bad as rigid sucks, fork bob is waaaay worse.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ilmfat said:


> rigid 26 really sucked. rigid 29er still sucks, but less so.
> 
> funny, as bad as rigid sucks, fork bob is waaaay worse.


So, are you saying it all just sucks?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Rigid is more exercise and less maintenance and weight. I am 29er though.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im just hard to please.

i want a trail worthy recliner thats renewably self-propelled, can fit thru trees, and burns calories. oh, and is air-conditioned/ heated.

and looks swank as hell.

funny, i cant have what i want, so i go to the other extreme, rigid SS.


----------



## x1982x (May 2, 2011)

*Picture Request*

Who ever has some 2.0 tires, can you please post some picture. I just bought some but I am not sure if they are wide enough.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not wide enough.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

LoCalMTB said:


> Here's by budget friendly '87 Schwinn Sierra SS on it's first trail ride.


My heart goes out to classic schwinns.  I have a 1985 cimarron. that one appears to be in good condition too. any color pics?


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

modifier said:


> So what are those tires? Stationary bike? It's amazing how a wide rim can transform a tire.


Felt - Thick Brick Tyres.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Just finish build yesterday.

It's my 1st MTB frame. A GIANT Iguana Disc, circa 2007 ish? The rest of it are parts bin, given and some new.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

here's my ti Nuke Proof race:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LoCalMTB said:


> Here's by budget friendly '87 Schwinn Sierra SS on it's first trail ride.


I like this bike!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Just finish build yesterday.
> 
> It's my 1st MTB frame. A GIANT Iguana Disc, circa 2007 ish? The rest of it are parts bin, given and some new.


What cranks are those? Look like Truvativ IsoFlow's that have been sanded down or stripped to bare aluminum.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a siiiick Nuke Proof, signal. But needs:

- Matching red Paul Love brakes (I'll take the XTR's)
- Red HBC rings and cog.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What cranks are those? Look like Truvativ IsoFlow's that have been sanded down or stripped to bare aluminum.


Yup, you got good eyes there mate!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Yup, you got good eyes there mate!


How'd you do it?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

signalMTB said:


> here's my ti Nuke Proof race:


 Ay Caramba!


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

1998 Trek 800 26er 








2004 Gary Fisher Tassajara 69er








1984 Schwinn High Sierra


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How'd you do it?


Same as the frame, lots and lots of paint stripper, let it soak and scrub it off with a brush. After a few rounds, where most of the paint is off, then sandpaper with some elbow grease. I use corse grid as I wanted the brushed aluminium look and it's easier to strip the remaining paint off.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How'd you do it?


Your not thinking about striping your brown bike are you, Sasquatch?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Love that ride Signal!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Your not thinking about striping your brown bike are you, Sasquatch?


Oh hell no man...but maybe the cranks?? what you think? It would match the bashguard and I would probably do the seatpost too


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Oh hell no man...but maybe the cranks?? what you think? It would match the bashguard and I would probably do the seatpost too


Not a bad idea!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Lynskey Ridgeline*


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Might as well take a snap shot, while catching my breath on top of the hill...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> It's my 1st MTB frame. A GIANT Iguana Disc, circa 2007 ish?


I didn't catch this the first time, but your frame has nearly identical tubes as mine (2009 Giant Yukon). Except for the headtube and dropouts I think everything else is the exact same. One difference, though, is I don't have V-brake tabs and I took off all the cable guides before I got it powdercoated.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I didn't catch this the first time, but your frame has nearly identical tubes as mine (2009 Giant Yukon). Except for the headtube and dropouts I think everything else is the exact same. One difference, though, is I don't have V-brake tabs and I took off all the cable guides before I got it powdercoated.
> ]


Indeed eh? What size is yours? Looks like an L or XL? Mine's S. I'm leaving it raw, I just had the easiest after ride wash that day. Just a brush for the whole bike... LOL


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Indeed eh? What size is yours? Looks like an L or XL? Mine's S. I'm leaving it raw, I just had the easiest after ride wash that day. Just a brush for the whole bike... LOL


Mine is an XL (22")


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow... No wonder it looks extra large. The HT length, looks much longer too. Is that due to the size of the frame as well?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Wow... No wonder it looks extra large. The HT length, looks much longer too. Is that due to the size of the frame as well?


Partially, all of the Yukon's had a longer than average headtube. But yeah it's pretty damn big. Then again, so am I.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Partially, all of the Yukon's had a longer than average headtube. But yeah it's pretty damn big. Then again, so am I.


:thumbsup: If you do decide to polish the cranks, remember to post an update ya? Cheers!


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

From what I've seen Kaizer, if Sasquatch makes any changes you do not have to worry about him posting pics of his ride!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> :thumbsup: If you do decide to polish the cranks, remember to post an update ya? Cheers!


Will do. I like the black, but since I ride platforms I usually wear off all of the finish by the end of one season anyways. This is a new build (as of Dec) and I haven't been able to ride much with all the flooding around here. So there is only about 15% of the surface worn through. I might wait until winter and get-r-done :lol: I'd do the seatpost too. If you don't mind could you send me a link or description of how you did your frame and cranks?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

cyberbackpacker said:


> From what I've seen Kaizer, if Sasquatch makes any changes you do not have to worry about him posting pics of his ride!


My bike is a bit of an attention whore, I will admit. :lol: But when people want pics, they get pics. It's new to me and still not "finished" yet so I post updates and changes as they happen. And I think the biggest reason is mainly just, like stated, all this flooding and recent surgery, I've just been spending too much time taking pictures, admiring them, then posting them. My picture and post flow will slow down substantially this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Will do. I like the black, but since I ride platforms I usually wear off all of the finish by the end of one season anyways. This is a new build (as of Dec) and I haven't been able to ride much with all the flooding around here. So there is only about 15% of the surface worn through. I might wait until winter and get-r-done :lol: I'd do the seatpost too. If you don't mind could you send me a link or description of how you did your frame and cranks?


All the info gathered in MTBR. Try search terms such as Raw/Custom/Paint and etc.

As for my work on the bike, it's basically an unhealthy amount of paint strippers, scrappers, sandpaper and elbow grease. Remember to sand it uni directional for the brushed aluminium look though.



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My bike is a bit of an attention whore, I will admit. :lol: But when people want pics, they get pics. It's new to me and still not "finished" yet so I post updates and changes as they happen. And I think the biggest reason is mainly just, like stated, all this flooding and recent surgery, I've just been spending too much time taking pictures, admiring them, then posting them. My picture and post flow will slow down substantially this summer :thumbsup:


It's good to be proud of one's own bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

2011 Kona Explosif frame, bits from over the years. Wonderful riding bike, super smooth, great handling.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Kris said:


> 2011 Kona Explosif frame, bits from over the years. Wonderful riding bike, super smooth, great handling.


:thumbsup: Legends live forever.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

update on my 91 bridgestone. 
there are things i would change, if i had to make it ultra perfect, but for pure riding it is as good as it will get.










the new wheelset is white eno + sr xc-pro on araya rm-20s.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my main trail dog. I had wanted suspension and had run a 1 1/8 threadless set up in the old 64 Schwinn frame for years now. I put the rigid for on there because I was having trouble with the suspension fork. I'm getting to like the rigid fork a lot. Anyway, here it is in the back of me van covered in mud that was so sticky I had to lay it in a pond and loosen it up and then disconnect the rear brakes just so I could roll it. Before all that my 12 union pedals snapped. I got my money's worth they had 1000's of hard miles on them.


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


>


Not my style personally but awesome bike.


----------



## dogss (Jul 17, 2010)

Seat is in downhill mode in this pic. And yes, I fully agree the the nuke proof logo is completely obnoxious..


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

greasemonkeee said:


> Not my style personally but awesome bike.


Thanks, in making the transition from road to mountain cycling I very quickly realized I have no bike handling and control skills. I thought this would be a good place to start. Super fun.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

perttime said:


> Might as well take a snap shot, while catching my breath on top of the hill...


:nono:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

CHEECH wants his mustache back....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> :nono:


What?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

perttime; bluevagrant is obviously a Republican. He is trying to say that resting your bike against a tree that way is living dangerously and as a Republican he wants to limit other's options to be different or dangerous, etc. You on the other hand are probably a Democrat because you would never even believe that someone else would try to tell you how to park your bike or even want to.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

yourdaguy said:


> You on the other hand are probably a Democrat because you would never even believe that someone else would try to tell you how to park your bike or even want to.


I'm not even on the same continent, so am neither Republican nor Democrat 

I have a lot of experience with trees and have noticed that they don't mind holding my bike upright for a while, if I ask nicely.

Oh, we went over that hill yesterday too and, for some reason, I decided to park between the trees:










... too bad we are not in the habit of stopping for Action Shots. There's a couple of interesting spots just before and just after that hilltop.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

yourdaguy said:


> perttime; bluevagrant is obviously a Republican. He is trying to say that resting your bike against a tree that way is living dangerously and as a Republican he wants to limit other's options to be different or dangerous, etc. You on the other hand are probably a Democrat because you would never even believe that someone else would try to tell you how to park your bike or even want to.


That is just crazy! Politics have nothing to do with it. I am giving 'ole Pert a hard time because he is posting the same bike in two different threads. BTW- the Dems and Reps are both full of crap if you ask me. I lean pretty hard Libertarian.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> I am giving 'ole Pert a hard time because he is posting the same bike in two different threads.


More than that 

bluevagrant means the AM HT thread. It is a rigid 26" SS bike that is tough enough to take pretty good bumps, as long as I manage to hang on to the bar. Geometry keeps it tracking straight when needed but works for tight turning too :thumbsup:

Some people on FS bikes seem to feel I go over rocks and roots and steep rollers fast enough without a lot of squish 

(not that I am racing. but it does happen that I have to wait for others to catch up. if you go riding with people, you ride so that everybody can finish together too, unless people agree to go separate ways)


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

For the record - that Chromag has got to be one of the sickest, if not the sickest, bikes on this thread. Two very large thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rainerhq (Jan 11, 2011)

coilbox said:


> Forgot to post mine....


Superb!
Could You post more pics of this bike?


----------



## alexcoupe (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi! this is my SS project.
I needed a very simple bike to take me home from work.
It was with this idea in my head for some time but I lacked the time and a framework for the project.
When wandering around the net sales sites found in a complete bike for 20 €.
I brought her home, was abandoned in a yard filled with the rust, some parts may not tell you, but the picture until it was good. pity not to have photos.
As I was removing huge parts of my Scott applied in this project.
Since the assembly and painting almost every autoculantes was all done by me, including the transformation of a tape reel in a freewheel 18.
The relationship I have built is 18/32, the ideal to go from home to work.
I hope you enjoy,

https://img846.imageshack.us/img846
/226/16062011466.jpg


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i think i posted it here before. but anyway, freshly cleaned:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Posted while still rigid.

I am planning to get 100mm travel fork. I prefer rigid but geometry and material wise I should go suspension.


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

That GT Karakorum(?) is almost perfect!!


----------



## Ride True (Jul 25, 2010)

Some pics of my rigid ss 

Clean









Weight









Ditry









Bits and pieces









Have since changed the tug to a Surly one...


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks mean!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

indeed! dark and menacing!
can't make it out, what chain are you using?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

LIFECYCLE said:


> That GT Karakorum(?) is almost perfect!!


my karakoram? if so, it's now even more almost perfect. 
changed the wheelset to one with a white eno eccentric rear and a suntour xc pro front hub laced to black araya rm-20s. the crank is an older xt with 180mm arm length, the brake levers are paul now and to do sth against the therefore more active canti bosses, a red anodised cnc'd brake booster in the rear.
i'll post some pics soon.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

wjphillips said:


> 1984 Schwinn High Sierra
> View attachment 615019


This bike was stolen last week in Fresno, CA. If you see it please PM me.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

My Zaskar is stiff as ****:










I can't lose any of my 93 Watts to flex.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Been posted here before:



JMJ


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

my surly 1x1


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That's a lovely 1x1! The brown, combined with the, um, original cable guides, makes for a very woodsy look. Well done!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

RJRiegler said:


> my surly 1x1


Is that brown textured? I have a similar coat on my single speed that is copper vein


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

Love these "post pics of your ride" threads. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Is that brown textured? I have a similar coat on my single speed that is copper vein


Copper vein? Is that what that is?


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone else think tan sidewalls look real real cool?


----------



## SpiderMike (Oct 5, 2005)

bridgestones said:


> anyone else think tan sidewalls look real real cool?


Yes, but not on just any bike. My buddies just restored Floval Flyer 24 looks proper wearing gum wall Tioga Comp III's. IMHO,put some gumwalls on a converted Specialized with its flashy paint, and there might be a clash.

I see your gum wall, and step one over on the retro vibe. How the rebirth of 26 Tioga Comp III's?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Is that brown textured? I have a similar coat on my single speed that is copper vein


I'm pretty sure everyone here knows what your bike looks like Squatch!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Copper vein? Is that what that is?


Yeah, textured is pretty ****in awesome and surprisingly it's very easy to clean up


----------



## KonaBadger (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's my heavily modified 1987 Specialized Hardrock.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

KonaBadger said:


>


nice, is that a chromag chainring?


----------



## KonaBadger (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it's a Sinz if I remember correctly.


----------



## KonaBadger (Sep 4, 2011)

Correction it's a Snap 4 bolt BMX chainring.


----------



## masadesu (Sep 30, 2009)

*Dirt Research Kenai with Marzocchi XC500 forks*

Just built yesterday! Sweet ride!

Hmm... can't post pics yet... it's on flicker with tag xc500, kenai, single speed...

---- edit --- oops, it has to be rigid single speed... pls ignore this post


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

*'89 Trek 950*

Original owner. It's been on the injured reserve list since '97 but with all the memories I've never been able to ditch it. Only the frame, stem, and seat QR are original.

Just finished a frame up rebuild a few days ago include ghetto paint and some new and some not so new parts. 44*16 magic gear but I'm planning swapping to 32 or 36 in the front down the road.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just finished yesterday. time to geter dirty


----------



## masadesu (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, my bianchi osprey SS


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

bikes


----------



## Megaman 2 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Gt ss*

Just finished this long overdue build up (a short history here https://forums.mtbr.com/gt/custom-aluminum-gt-ss-frame-build-up-720329.html)


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

its matte finish of "tacoma brown" aka poop brown, .....powder coated 
super duriable and like said before, very easy to wipe down. (quick tip, after cleaning your bike spray it down with some pledge it adds a waxy finish to it to help protect and make it easier to clean after you next ride


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RJRiegler said:


> its matte finish of "tacoma brown" aka poop brown, .....powder coated
> super duriable and like said before, very easy to wipe down. (quick tip, after cleaning your bike spray it down with some pledge it adds a waxy finish to it to help protect and make it easier to clean after you next ride


An auto detailer also works good, just don't get it on the brakes.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

I posted in a new thread but I figured it should have been included here. 96 Cannondale M900 Ghetto Rigid Singlespeed. No, the deraileur up front is not functional. The cables and shifters were removed. The cranks and large ring are one piece so I kept it as is for simplicity. And it will keep the chain right where it belongs.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

*'92 Bontrager Racelite. Love it!*


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

edray said:


>


sweet bike :thumbsup:


----------



## grimmr2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Bianchi PUSS*

New to me Bianchi PUSS I have been building up, in its new habitat. :arf:

Mix of ebay and discounted stuff... Matching pink velocity aeroheat rims with surly hubs, black spokes and alternating red,black and silver nipples (whoever built this wheelset went crazy), white industries 18T freewheel, M960 XTR crank with blackspire 32T ring and guard (waiting to be hacked and SS modded), ritchey pro-paradigm pedals, easton EA70 seatpost, tioga spider saddle (came on bike and suprisingly not uncomfortable), ritchey wcs 4 axis stem, easton monkeylite sl bars, avid bbdb brakes and levers, etc.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my 26" SS bike. Just built it a couple months ago. Haven't gotten to ride it yet as much as I'd like to yet, but it has been awesome on the days that I have. Fall should give me more free time to get out there more.

19" Soma Analog
IRD/Soma 650b fork
Hope/Spank/DT wheels
2.4" Conti X-Kings
X7 w/ Homebrewed 29t & 18t Surly cog
Spank bars/Thomson stem & post
ESI grips w/ machined down bar plugs (thanks Derrick)
Tektro Aguira brakes

Sitting right around 23lbs


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice Analog! Pretty sure it's the first one posted on this forum. Not sure I get the green rims though. Is that by design?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Nice Analog! Pretty sure it's the first one posted on this forum. Not sure I get the green rims though. Is that by design?


Thanks. The wheels are just what I had lying around from a bike I sold. I'll likely replace those with something a bit lighter at some point, but I do have an unhealthy obsession with lime green.


----------



## Kasey (Jun 25, 2011)

Glynis27 said:


> Thanks. The wheels are just what I had lying around from a bike I sold. I'll likely replace those with something a bit lighter at some point, but I do have an unhealthy obsession with lime green.


looks awesome to me!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I want an Analog too! they are hard to get though. I could order one from Hawley through the lbs but they are out of stock for several months.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

That bike is too cool for words! 26ers rule, I have no use for 29ers. Hope to get a 26" singlespeed (fully rigid) in the next month or so.


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

*tall boy cruiser*

Marin Indian Fire Trail - a lot of fun to ride with 1.5 slicks, a new fork, nos wheelset (acera + Sun TL18) nos 4bolt shimano cranks. Kinda wish it was steel, but i got it cheap (that schwinn high sierra a few posts back is my favorite on this thread, finding a big one of those or one of those chrome Ross' would be my dream!)



















keep posting, great thread.


----------



## stukov (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi! This is my 26" rigid ss bike. Inspired by the Team Telecom colors and a little zerg theme


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

One thing I have noticed about most of these bikes is the lack of "suspension corrected" forks. Lots of rigid 9ers come with these tall forks that leave extra space between the crown and tire. I think it looks weird. Old school rigid bikes that were actually designed to be rigid just look_ right_.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree completely.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

bluevagrant said:


> One thing I have noticed about most of these bikes is the lack of "suspension corrected" forks. Lots of rigid 9ers come with these tall forks that leave extra space between the crown and tire. I think it looks weird. Old school rigid bikes that were actually designed to be rigid just look_ right_.


[edit]drunk post!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bluevagrant said:


> One thing I have noticed about most of these bikes is the lack of "suspension corrected" forks. Lots of rigid 9ers come with these tall forks that leave extra space between the crown and tire. I think it looks weird. Old school rigid bikes that were actually designed to be rigid just look_ right_.


There's not supposed to be any :madmax: 9ers in this thread 

Mine is one of the tall fork 26" bikes, as you've seen.

I really like the look of short forked bikes but felt that old school geometry and tubing wasn't quite right for me. I wanted an unusually strong bike with a slacker head angle without raising the BB much, and room for fat tires. Having a little standover clearance is nice too, A custom frame could get all that with a short fork, but not at the price I paid for the Chromag. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think there are any 29ers here. I just think the non-corrected forks look nice. I don't mean the corrected forks look bad. Besides - Perttime - You know i think your bike is bad ass. 


All posts are drunk posts.:thumbsup::arf:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

by far the most smiles per pedal stroke I've had on a bike, all I want to do is ride this bike everywhere


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my Genuine Bicycle Products Article One cruiser. We're doing a coaster brake only mtb race and the pic is from a gopro. The camera makes things in the periphery look bent but I assure you they are not.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Azonic DS-1 being baked med dark pearl gray.I have been all over the map trying deciding what I want to build originally was going for a rough n tumble then I switched gears to a XC and around town flavor,then a 9 and seeing all these SS machines has really got me??? Something about the simplicity and clean look leaves a real statement....I`m still learning about all the new stuff since I`ve been out of it for so long. I have an old Infinity tubed Terra Tech that would make a great SS if I put gears on the Azonic...lol

"post whoring to get enough posts to do stuff here":thumbsup:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

rigidftw said:


> no need for filing anymore. not perfect, but close.


Awesome Deutsch Bahn 50 card / rubber band tensioner!


----------



## loki429 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice bike 
And good weight too.


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

*reluctant rigid*

2006 stumpjumper frame with a voodoo zombie fork. Rode it for the first time today. Thought I would get beat up but it wasn't bad and the handling is so much better than with the old reba I was planning to use. I'm actually glad the steerer tube on the reba ended up being too short.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi bernside, I'm using the same fork on my Giant Iguana too. Love the fork!


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> i think i posted it here before. but anyway, freshly cleaned:


OMG! That bike is RAD!! Mate, current MTBR favourite bike right there. Damn she's nice!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Green Machine*

21lbs of Heavy Tools. Ready for winter. :thumbsup:










1 1/4" headtube shimmed down to 1 1/8"









31.4mm seat tube, shimmed to fit a 27.2mm seatpost.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

not a fan of "green" but I'm liking this bike a lot! looks solid


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

the Green Machine looks the business, nice work, love the tires!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Built so I have something to ride when I visit my folks,









Rigid aluminum is a STIFF ride.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

^^ That's a badass color combination. Well done. 

PS One man's stiff is another man's efficient


----------



## Mike_eb (Jan 15, 2011)

Before and after of my resurrected elevated chain stay bike, rescued from the tip. Geared for the road 46*18 but will be going 36*18 for some off road fun soon


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Did I post this bike already? Nevermind...


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

*Here's mine!*







Rescued this old BRC Gonzo from the metal bin at the dump. Did a bunch of things like polishing the rims, respoking the rear and trueing the front wheel. Put in a quill adapter so I could use a wide carbon handlebar and added a little purple bling from ebay. The most fun was ripping off all the gears and shifters and chucking them This is my first foray into SS and I am loving it.

Straw


----------



## Paulvr4 (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been dying to get a new bike but due to lack of work and having 4 bikes in an apartment already too many I've decided to take my old 2006 Trek 4900 and lighten it up and turn it into a SS Rigid 26er. She currently weighs in at 22.4lbs (that crank is heavy) - but the big is sure lighter than the original! I haven't had a chance to ride her on the trails yet but here are some photos:

What I did:

Seat post - Carbon Easton 
Handle Bar - Carbon Easton 
Avid brake levers
Sette Foam Grips
Sette Chain Tensioner
Sette SS Kit
eBay White Brothers Carbon fork
WTB Lazer Disc Trail Wheelset with Continental Mountain King tires
Crank Brothers Candy C Pedals
Race Face Ride cranks
WTB Devo Saddle

The only thing still stock are the brake calipers and the frame  Let me know what you think!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

for those of you who wants to try rigid for cheap, all Kona rigid forks are on sale with free shipping at Chain Reaction!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

second incarnation of my mb-4 trailblazer.


----------



## Paulvr4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Updated pics of my SS Rigid! I finally got off my ass and brought it to the trail! I love it, i need to change a chain ring to make it bigger though I max out too fast. The fork is amazing, steering input is wow lil brake flutter and guaranteed wrist issues but otherwise awesome! I also put on a new TruVativ crank. What do you think?


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

rigidftw said:


> i think i posted it here before. but anyway, freshly cleaned:


Sweet photo.

I just have to wonder, how the hell do you guys ride a stem that low and long? I've ridden bikes like that and it just feels like I'm about to be pitched off the front end of the bike all the time. Not to say that it doesn't look cool, but man. I just can't imagine someone's body being stretched out like that for anything but the XCiest of XC riding.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

An oldie, the bike's long gone, but fits the bill.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Another one that I've since passed along, we still visit though.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I've posted this in another thread... SF MUNI stole this bike.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Cool Thread*

You guys rocking rigid, ss on 26er wheels are the real hardcore riders. Some nice old school bikes here. As a guy that rides steel and ti 29ers (ht, rigid, ss) with v brakes this thread is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

V-brakes is great, just need to set up once without having any problems for next few months.

Unlike my disc rotor that keep scratching the pad because of pedaling torque LOL.


----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just discovered the SS forum, this one fits here.



















Enjoy!!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

BadaSS


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

edouble said:


> You guys rocking rigid, ss on 26er wheels are the real hardcore riders. Some nice old school bikes here. As a guy that rides steel and ti 29ers (ht, rigid, ss) with v brakes this thread is a breath of fresh air.


I wouldn't say the guys on rigid 26er SS are super hardcore riders We just have preferences.

Me, for example, I just love the flickability and maneuverability of a 26er. On a frame with a suitably low bottom bracket you feel like you're flying over the ground, and if said bike is rigid, you are practically tasting the trail. It feels good. Most of my riding is on tight, technical singletrack so having a light, fast bike with good steering feedback is important. I've never liked the vague feel of forks, nor have I been happy with most of the lockouts on the ones I've tried. Rigid just feels right for me.

There are times, where I think bigger wheels would be useful, but I just can't justify getting a new bike. As far as v-brakes go, I love mine. keeps the weight down when you're riding a full steel bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Lenz43 said:


> Just discovered the SS forum, this one fits here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking bike!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I've posted a few 26" Stiffies in here, but this is the only one I own now. I am NOT selling this one (or else my wife will kill me).

Sparkly red brake cable housing FTW! Anybody who was a BMX'er through the late 80's, early 90's know the significance of the Vision Street Wear on the head tube.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Dion said:


> I think I've posted a few 26" Stiffies in here, but this is the only one I own now. I am NOT selling this one (or else my wife will kill me).


whats the weight like on that thing?
looks super stiff!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

scmalex said:


> whats the weight like on that thing?
> looks super stiff!


It's heavy for a stiffy - 23.63 lbs.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet Leader, can't go wrong with white, red, and black!


----------



## SolarKev (Oct 2, 2011)

My bike is like a reverse mullet...
Business in the rear, and party in the front

She's not pretty on the eyes, but she shreds.
Born from my old geared hardtail, this is done on a skimpy budget. 
I love riding this bike.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

My buddy has one of those Giant Ranier's, pretty sweet bike.. Rigid makes it better.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

solarkev said:


> i love riding this bike.


win.


----------



## SolarKev (Oct 2, 2011)

stubecontinued said:


> My buddy has one of those Giant Ranier's, pretty sweet bike.. Rigid makes it better.


I've always liked the way the bike handled, so when I wore out the drivetrain and fork and didn't have much money, I decided to resurrect it with a budget rigid SS conversion and a unknown brand fork for $25 off ebay. The rigid fork really livened up the handling again compared to the sloppy blown squish fork that was on it, and brought back all of the good memories. Not to mention I don't have any interest in a geared bike again any time soon. $100 invested in SS kit, chainring, and fork. :thumbsup:

The wheels, brakes, and crank (inc. bb) are all stock parts still going strong after 4 or 5 years. :eekster:


----------



## sonypete (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is my semi-vintage fully rigid SS. (1994 Bridgestone MB4 suspension corrected) Only difference is I went to a newer style crank, I just don't have any recent pictures. I'm a clyde so needed the extra stiffness down there. hahah. I also put the front brake back on.

The seat is the original that I pulled the cover off and cut/reshaped the rear of it to be more fizick shaped. I can drop behind the seat much easier. I then re-wrapped it with a plethor like material.

I'm trying to find a stem with a larger rise so I can go slightly shorter and bring the handlebars up and back a little. I'm a bit stretched out currently. The seat is a bit higher then what this picture shows.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I see your MB4 and raise you an MB2


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Here's mine....1996 Trek 7000 Just converted to rigid with an Exotic aluminum fork. Digging it


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

*Freshly converted*

Stock except for DMR tensioner, Specialized lo pro mag 2 pedals and Salsa CroMoto fork.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This continues to be my favorite thread. Thanks, guys.


----------



## SolarKev (Oct 2, 2011)

Dion said:


> I think I've posted a few 26" Stiffies in here, but this is the only one I own now. I am NOT selling this one (or else my wife will kill me).
> 
> Sparkly red brake cable housing FTW! Anybody who was a BMX'er through the late 80's, early 90's know the significance of the Vision Street Wear on the head tube.





borbntm said:


> Here's mine....1996 Trek 7000 Just converted to rigid with an Exotic aluminum fork. Digging it


How do you guys feel about those aluminum forks? I've been taking a look at those lately, the price is right on ebay to give them a try and lose a bit of weight off the bike.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think I've posted my rig I converted last season. I will pick up some ghetto bmx pedals tomorrow. Yeah, that's a kid trailer hitch on there. And cantilever brakes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SolarKev said:


> How do you guys feel about those aluminum forks? I've been taking a look at those lately, the price is right on ebay to give them a try and lose a bit of weight off the bike.


Jack hammers!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

SolarKev said:


> How do you guys feel about those aluminum forks? I've been taking a look at those lately, the price is right on ebay to give them a try and lose a bit of weight off the bike.


i heard my teeth clattering the whole 2 hours; and made my arms go limp afterwards....but lot's of fun! (not a masochist here) really felt I was "the one" going through all those bumps, big & small; launched me over the bars on a big drop (that I didn't see) though...

(i have a mosso fork on) really light! and fast!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a rigid Soma Groove I really want to singlefy, but I dont know where to start. how do I figure out the right gear ratio for me?

Sorry to ask in this thread. but the search function on this forum hasn't worked in days for me.

I think I want to run a 38t up front. and I have several hill climbs in my commute I am an Urban rider, and I like speed. so as steep a gear ration as I can survive?

sorry to be off topic, please aim me!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

IMHO If you're on a geared bike at the moment, you can find the right ratio for yourself riding the usual spots. Then when going SS, just minus 2 tooth from the cogs. That should bring you to the ball park of your starting ratio. Fine tune from there.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Agwan said:


> I have a rigid Soma Groove I really want to singlefy, but I dont know where to start. how do I figure out the right gear ratio for me?
> 
> Sorry to ask in this thread. but the search function on this forum hasn't worked in days for me.
> 
> ...


For SSing on a road (or urban) bike I've used as high as 52X18. I do find 42X16 to be a little more palatible and that's what I use now on my fixed gear....

If you are doing urban/road riding and want a good cruising speed/top speed, then go for the higher gear ratio (with 38 up front I wouldn't hesitate to go to 14 or 13 in the back) you can still top the steepest climbs, it's jsut a matter of how slow you can continue to grind your way through a pedal-stroke and still maintain your will/sanity. Riding my SS at 52X18 gearing I still climbed hills my roadie freinds didn't even like doing with full gears.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It also depends on what your natural cadence is. I am a spinner and like a 34 17 or so on my fat tire urban bike. Off road I like 32 20 or so. If I had narrow tires on my urban bike, I would probably gear it higher though.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*latest addition*

2007 Trek Cruiser :thumbsup:

before:










after:


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I want that, I want that really bad. so.. so bad... I need to find me a good bike to do that too...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> 2007 Trek Cruiser :thumbsup:
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


Dare I say , I like it more than their Sawyer


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah, this bike has me on the search for a cruiser to "chopper" out,

the Nirve B-1 tops my list so far, I dream of custom paint, then bolting on a pile of alfine, Chris King and Thompson. just for badassness

my only hold back right now is how to upgrade brakes on these things. disc adaptors or whatnot.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks guys! front brake, that's on my to do list as well. currently looking for a rigid fork with around 405mm A-C with disc tabs.

it takes almost an eighth of a turn of the cranks to get the coaster brake to engage with 36:18 gearing. 

looking for a better coaster hub too.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

This is the only upgraded coaster brake hub that i know of... Interbike 2011: Handsome Cycles introduce high-end coaster brake hub - Bike Rumor


----------



## mk9 (Jan 30, 2012)

1st post


----------



## mk9 (Jan 30, 2012)

2nd post


----------



## mk9 (Jan 30, 2012)

3rd post


----------



## mk9 (Jan 30, 2012)

4th post


----------



## mk9 (Jan 30, 2012)

5th post sorry guys but mtbr won't let start a new thread until I posted 5 times.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

go here.

nevermind.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> thanks guys! front brake, that's on my to do list as well. currently looking for a rigid fork with around 405mm A-C with disc tabs.
> 
> it takes almost an eighth of a turn of the cranks to get the coaster brake to engage with 36:18 gearing.
> 
> looking for a better coaster hub too.


nothing beats ripping down a trail on just a coaster brake.
I used to love ripping through my canyon with a beach cruiser, planting my foot and skidding around corners.

you can get one of those gusset jury forks. they have em in 405mm


----------



## christopher.kaprielian (Sep 14, 2011)

Feeling the need to post my own.
Schwinn Frontier. 
Bought it already converted, but I have changed nearly all the parts since then.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

I swapped out the fork in the picture for a rigid carbon one since this pic was taken. The bike is a Redline Monocog I had powdercoated.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Picked this up at the local bike co-op last week:


And after swapping over the parts I had on hand:


Still need to pick up a rear brake and decide what grips to use. It's also going to become a dinglespeed, but I need to get a 38x20 to add to the 42x16 that's on there.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfatxNZkyQo


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

There is a rigid, vintage 26" Ted Wojcik SS hiding behind my two boxers.


----------



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

1990 Trek 950 Singletrack SS. Picked it up for $75 on CL and fixed it up a bit, converted to SS, drop bar, etc. Tons of fun!


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

*Here it is!*

Just converted my XTC. 32/16 gear, ritchey pro carbon rigid fork. Really love ths thing!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

^That's a nice looking bike. I dig the huge box-section downtube on the newer XTC frames.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Love that XTC too...hella long seatpost on that boy though


----------



## jimmac74 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Sette Reken*

Here's a Sette Reken I just finished putting together today; I took a quick test drive around the neighborhood and hoping to taking to the trails on Saturday if weather permits. The fork is a Surly Instigator, running a 32X16 gear.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

jimmac74 said:


> Here's a Sette Reken I just finished putting together today; I took a quick test drive around the neighborhood and hoping to taking to the trails on Saturday if weather permits. The fork is a Surly Instigator, running a 32X16 gear.


Looks nice. Hope you have SS cog/chainrings because I am nervous about that chain slack...


----------



## jimmac74 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good eye it was loose on my first ride so I added a Sette tensioner after I took the photo. It's much better now.


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I really like how it turned out....now im just waiting for the rain to go away so i can get back to the woods..Thanks for commenting, nice to see my work is recognized


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

How is the rear tire clearance on the reken? I'm considering building a rigid ss reken myself... Likely won't, but just out of curiosity.


----------



## jimmac74 (Aug 23, 2011)

On my Reken I have a 26X2.1 tire with loads of clearance. I have seen others in the forum put 650B size in the back so clearance seems to be no issue.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

2.35" Fat Franks!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a mixed bag of components ... all but the tires and vbrakes/levers are period. ´93-ish GT Karakoram. I wanted to change up my Sunday ride a bit and only got in about 7 miles of fairly smooth singletrack. The 2.3 cheapy tires from Performance really cushioned the ride, except the rear rubs when standing up and hammering the pedals. Lots of fun, no thinking, just ridin!


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Beautiful rides . Working on a K2 that was a donor bike now , its going to be A LOANER . Just have to swap out the suspension fork for a rigid and single speed it .


----------



## Rockfish66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good timing - and nice GT!
I just discovered this forum and it has inspired me to take my old '89-ish Karakoram frame down from the rafters and make a rigid SS.
Hope to have it built up this weekend - I'll post pics in all its blue-and-purple splatter paint job glory!

-Pete


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

proline69 said:


> Beautiful rides . Working on a K2 that was a donor bike now , its going to be A LOANER . Just have to swap out the suspension fork for a rigid and single speed it .


Just waiting on a tensioner and it went from loaner to a GIFT for a good friend .


----------



## discodonkey (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone see the awesome bikes on this thread, have a desire to find the owners, beat them up and run off with one of the bike you covet? Me either.

Seriously, I love this thread. I am currently giving birth to a SS. I plan to have it completed before May 12, 2023. Or, as soon as I get the crankset on it. Whichever comes first.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

my first ss was a craigslist bike, vintage early 90s... eno hub replaced the conversion kit.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

here's my karakoram, finally with some uptodate pics.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

rigidftw said:


> here's my karakoram, finally with some uptodate pics.


i really REALLY love this ride! you lucky sunofagun:thumbsup:


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

glad you like it as much as i do


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

done. kinda.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

oooh wooooow!
breezer's speartips always did it for me.
blue RF turbines, blue endcaps on the bars, white pedals...
beautiful!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

byknuts said:


> oooh wooooow!
> breezer's speartips always did it for me.
> blue RF turbines, blue endcaps on the bars, white pedals...
> beautiful!


thanks! i like it. supposed to have red chainrings on it, but.. nvm.

its okay for now but i think i might add some red bits on it. :thumbsup:

maybe someone here is willing to trade their red turbine for a blue one?


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my newly build seven cycles ss mtb

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

More pictures

View attachment 675996


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

fishcreek: no way, those blue turbines are perfect, leave them!!
unless your frame is grey, black, or silver, it's kind of tough to find a decent crank that matches a vintage frame!


----------



## Sandski (Feb 24, 2012)

That´s a really cool bike. Never heard of it before


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

SlownSteady, is that Seven Titanium? What color is that Sotto Voce? Pewter? What about those King hubs? They look sort of purplish? Very clean build.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I've said it on this forum more than once, there isn't enough purple on bikes these days.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

This was my first mountain bike. When I got my new hardtail I decided to convert this and it's been so much more fun as a single. It's mostly cheap parts, but I still think it looks pretty cool.





Edit: And speaking of cheap parts. If anyone is still running old school cantis, the salmon cool stops are well worth the 15 bucks.


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

med salsa bandito, 32-17 magic gear


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes. That's a Seven Cycle Ti SS MTB. Both the CK headset and hubs are pewter in colour.


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes. That's a Seven Cycle Ti SS MTB. Both the CK headset and hubs are pewter in colour.
I just upload some pictures of the bike. Check my earlier post.



Gritter said:


> SlownSteady, is that Seven Titanium? What color is that Sotto Voce? Pewter? What about those King hubs? They look sort of purplish? Very clean build.


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes. That's a Seven Cycle Ti SS MTB. Both the CK headset and hubs are pewter in colour.
I just upload some photos of the bike. Check my earlier post.



Gritter said:


> SlownSteady, is that Seven Titanium? What color is that Sotto Voce? Pewter? What about those King hubs? They look sort of purplish? Very clean build.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks, huge fun!


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

after a few upgrades


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^Are those your riding shoes? (in the 3rd pic)


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

Daughters, he he, didn't see em there.


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Finished it last night


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just re-posting my bike because the photo site I've used will disappear in not-too-distant future and I cannot edit my old posts.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Salsa Juan Solo with Pace fork.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

All these droopy chains butthurt my eyes.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking to get more info on rigid forks. Any ranking? I am looking at the 1x1 surly, salsa cromoto, surly instigator,Voodoo Cycles Zombie... as far from length size and weight are they pretty much all the same? Any recommendations?


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

Salsa Cro Moto.


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

ncruz408 said:


> Looking to get more info on rigid forks. Any ranking? I am looking at the 1x1 surly, salsa cromoto, surly instigator,Voodoo Cycles Zombie... as far from length size and weight are they pretty much all the same? Any recommendations?


A rigid fork is a rigid fork. Some say certain ones will ride better than others, flex more, etc, and I'm of the opinion that this is very minimal (unless you go carbon, which is still pretty minimal IMO). It really comes down to geometry, aesthetics, weight, and of course cost. You can save quite a bit by getting a fork with removable canti tabs.

I just put a surly 1x1 on my old schwinn (hell yeah), and I don't notice a difference between that and a Kona P2. The P2 is a little lighter, and does flex (as seen by the paint chips at the crown), but at the end of the day they will both beat you up. If you've never ridden rigid, they will all feel the same, that is, they all feel great!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you just named off 4 cromoly forks.
why? the instigator's really heavy duty and long, the zombie's long, the 1x1's shorter and the salsa's a bit lighter. 
but they're all cromo unicrown forks, you'll feel much more of a difference going between materials than manufacturers.
also- depending on what frame they're going on your choices may be more limited, you're looking for whatever's closest to what the frame came with.
(if it's a very old frame stop asking and just get the 1x1, it's the only one that comes short enough, everything else is designed to replace at least an 80mm suspension fork if not more)

FWIW I have used a niner carbon fork with 26" wheels for quite a while now, and it's great! it's WAY smoother than the 1x1 fork I have on my "big boy's bmx", but a couple psi up or down makes more of a difference in "squish" than your fork ever should.

remember: a rigid fork is meant to be structural! 
it forces your tire to provide all aspects of terrain reaction...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Fork length (Axle to Crown) can be a pretty significant number. 26" XC HT frames, designed for suspension forks, tend to be best with around 440 or 450 mm rigid forks. For 29ers 470 mm is a usual number. Bikes specifically designed for rigid forks usually need shorter forks.

26" vs. 29er forks tend to have different off-set/rake measurements, which can affect steering response.


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

I've resurrected my first mountain bike as a 26" rigid ss. Got on it for the first time today, and I'm loving it!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ Nice


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

And your only tools were a Hammer, a Hoe and a Tire lever with beer for a lubricant!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

and he did it at the campground. yeah, good job!


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

It takes talent!


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

2004 Diamondback Apex - now 10.5kg
Upgrades include:

SLX cranks and brakes
Alex SX44 rims on XT hubs
Exotic fork with CF steerer
ESI Chunky grips
Blackspire chainring


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

another Trek 930...in progress


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Heres my 90s era Univega Rover 3.7 STX I just built up using spare parts as my curb hopper/grocery store bike....


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

flashmatrix said:


>


interesting conversion :thumbsup: did you drill the rims yourself? and tell us about the bridgestone cranks, never seen those before.


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> interesting conversion :thumbsup: did you drill the rims yourself? and tell us about the bridgestone cranks, never seen those before.


Thanks. :thumbsup: 
Yes I drilled them myself. I loved the way the old Pro class BMX wheels looked and decided to drill a set of old Sun rims I had lying around. As for the cranks, I bought them on ebay a few years ago and never used them. Theyre apparently off an early bridgestone trials bike. Theyre 165mm with a 33t chainring. I do know theye made by Sugino Japan. This is mated to a low tech KMC BMX Chain with a 14t sprocket out back.

Just wanted something simple...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

The wife's.

It's a much cooler ride now than before!


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

British Dawes xc2.4, 32x19


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

My new rollers for street use...


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Surly baby!










I also have an older Rocky Mountain geared bike that I've been thinking of converting to SS and putting slightly bigger tires on it for my downtown grab and go bike. Less money in it and all... This is an older pic as it's currently full rigid and has been for a couple years.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

flashmatrix said:


>


i need those cranks


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> i need those cranks


Check PM.


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't remember if I've posted this or not. Oh well!

I bought this two months ago and I love it! It's ugly, and a bit of a pig, but when I'm riding on the trail, there's nothing better


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Saddleback Mountain.


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Saddleback Mountain.


You got me. I took it on its maiden voyage in El Moro.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

*My Ibis Tranny*










I'm currently running different bars (EC90s) and wheels (AC-SS 26ers), but it amounts to the same kind of fun.


----------



## biglines (Apr 6, 2009)

*My first SS*

This is my first SS and i am loving the simplicity as well as the weight loss 
16.5 lbs


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool bike! What kind of frame is that?


----------



## biglines (Apr 6, 2009)

Its a generic ebay frame. it is modeled very closely to a sette impulse. ran it for over a year as my race bike, geared with front sus. and now its this. It feels like an off road road bike, really responsive to all steering and pedaling inputs.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Those frames can also be imported directly from China and the newest models have tapered head tubes.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Another Sette Reken: Salsa CroMoto, White Eno, XTR 952, Profile Racing 32t, Avid Mags.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ Very clean and sleek looking, what does she weigh?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

xtr cranks with profile racing sprocket?? i want to know more..

nice bike!


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ Very clean and sleek looking, what does she weigh?


Thanks! Weight is 21 lbs.



fishcreek said:


> xtr cranks with profile racing sprocket?? i want to know more..
> 
> nice bike!


This thread reveals all:

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/ss-convert-old-spiderless-xtr-cranks-m952-532620.html#post5853325


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

pexio said:


> This thread reveals all:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/ss-convert-old-spiderless-xtr-cranks-m952-532620.html#post5853325


that is very cool. :thumbsup: i'm not sure i have the time to do it for myself though.


----------



## scrotchrott (Jul 14, 2005)

That crank does look sweet!


----------



## PlayAllDay (Apr 24, 2006)

I love mine. Here's a pic from Singlespeed-a-palooza. Cannondale 1FG


----------



## mountaindog54 (Nov 1, 2008)

1989 Bridgestone MB-3 - completely rebuilt with a mix of parts I had laying around and a bunch of new stuff:


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

action shot
Salsa Juan Solo with Pace carbon rigid fork.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I modified broken suspension fork to rigid one since I can't afford the real rigid yet while I experimenting the best HTA for climbing with shortest fork possible. The previous suspension fork is modified to 50mm travel been trying it for 8 months which is great but now I want to focus with rigid.

I change the stem since I need longer one, Feels much better for up and descend.
I am planning to get new frame with longer ETT though.On the sites it said that my current frame ETT is 555mm but 570mm is all I need with 60mm stem.

So far so good the rides is amazing that even a slight bobbing actually takes effect. Now I can go more direct power distribution and go faster with this fork although for descending the impact and the bounce also get direct.

I've experimenting BB tensioner change the roller with pulley to solve chain stretch problem since moving the drop out to get new tension is pain in the arse. Feels slight heavy or it's just my imagination but the only thing I don't like is the kitten snoring effect - no pure silence ride this time.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

All you people riding rigid ss on a 26er is crazy. Where do you find saddles that can accomodate your abnormally large testicles?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

4nbstd said:


> All you people riding rigid ss on a 26er is crazy. Where do you find saddles that can accomodate your abnormally large testicles?


It's not really the abnormally large testicles that you have to worry about. It's the abnormally large Johnson that gets in the way. It gets banged around on each stroke of the pedals if you don't secure it to the lower thigh.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

4nbstd said:


> Where do you find saddles that can accomodate your abnormally large testicles?


I know it is called "saddle" or "seat" ... but do you mean people actually use it for sitting? I do find it quite handy on some rooty descents: I can steady the bike by resting the inside of a knee on it.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Coconino cruiser with Waltworks fork in it's native habitat. 18 pounds of goodness.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

1994 Giant ATX 890


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes steel is real. These mother and daughter single speeds were hand built for climbing and hill racing.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

mountaindog54 said:


> 1989 Bridgestone MB-3 - completely rebuilt with a mix of parts I had laying around and a bunch of new stuff:


Cool Bridgestone. What's with the zip tie?


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

ranier said:


> Cool Bridgestone. What's with the zip tie?


If you have never used a push up tensioner, they tend to bounce around a LOT when riding making a racket. The zip tie works like a champ to keep that from happening.


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's my fetish fixation.

I put in the dart 3's but going to make it rigid again this evening. I got some bb7s for rear. Ill take a better pic after work.










Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

TX_CLG said:


> If you have never used a push up tensioner, they tend to bounce around a LOT when riding making a racket. The zip tie works like a camp to keep that from happening.


Never experienced that problem,


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

ranier said:


> Never experienced that problem,


Lucky you! It drove me nuts, but every frame is different. Keep a zip tie handy for when your spring gives out though


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No bouncing problems with tensioners that do not use a spring.


----------



## mountaindog54 (Nov 1, 2008)

ranier said:


> Cool Bridgestone. What's with the zip tie?


For some reason, my chain wants to ride up on top of the cog. The tensioner doesn't seem to provide quite enough tension to keep it from doing so, that's where the zip tie comes in and does the trick. It's definitely not a chainline problem, and I'm using a 9-speed chain which they say is perfectly compatible with the cog. I wonder if the problem will go away once the cog gets some more wear on it?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My mid 90s dark purple Trek 970 with some anodized purple bits. Primarily a commuter/urban assault bike. Traded some wheels for it and then put maybe an extra $50 into.
















edit: new chain


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

*1999 gt ricochet*

greetings 
this is my new to me all original GT Ricochet from 1999, stx cranks, upgraded to xt paralelogram brakes XT, parallax hubs, mavic rims, cromo GT fork
trying 32-16 and diggin´ it


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

Just shipped my RSS26er out to my folks place in Colorado. Looking forward to riding it later this week once I get it all assembled. I'll take a pic when I reassemble it.










Some really nice bikes here. Especially a fan of the ones that were old frames built with "some parts laying around". You guys have some really nice components just laying around.


----------



## Redriverbike (Jun 12, 2012)

*Bianchi MUSS*

Just built up this Bianchi MUSS Single Speed


----------



## Dirty Tiger (Nov 2, 2008)

Redriverbike said:


> Just built up this Bianchi MUSS Single Speed


Wow. She looks great.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Dude. You have to align the logos on the tyres with the decals on the rims. That's the rule!

Nice Bianchi though! How's she handle?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

divernick said:


> Dude. You have to align the logos on the tyres with the decals on the rims. That's the rule!
> 
> Nice Bianchi though! How's she handle?


Offset is better!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

divernick said:


> Dude. You have to align the logos on the tyres with the decals on the rims. That's the rule!
> 
> Nice Bianchi though! How's she handle?


CRAP!!! And I thought it was to center the logos with the valve stem :madman:

Beautiful bike though:thumbsup:


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

Schwinn s95 That I've ridden for about 15 years now. Set it up singlespeed about a year ago.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

blak_byke said:


> CRAP!!! And I thought it was to center the logos with the valve stem :madman:
> 
> Beautiful bike though:thumbsup:


you are right, its all about the valve stem!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Valve stem is how you do it.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought you had to align with the spokes...


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

merzperson said:


> 1990 Trek 950 Singletrack SS. Picked it up for $75 on CL and fixed it up a bit, converted to SS, drop bar, etc. Tons of fun!


sexiest bike on thread award.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> sexiest bike on thread award.:thumbsup:


Kinda like that really nerdy but sexy librarian.


----------



## eds1645 (Jul 11, 2012)

the pope said:


> Is it my imagination of is the front end of the RM particularly slack? It looks like a Great White North SS chopper.


i dont know why but that trek looks like the most dopest bike i have ever seen. can you post more pictures. its so tight


----------



## eds1645 (Jul 11, 2012)

oops, wrong quote used


----------



## eds1645 (Jul 11, 2012)

fishcreek said:


> '97 RM Cardiac and '92 Trek 820


can you post more pictures of the trek and some specs, im curious on what tires those are and what size, also what handelbars those are. sick bike tho!!!


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

my Avalanche now in SS mode, sorry for the crappy cel pic


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Redriverbike said:


> Just built up this Bianchi MUSS Single Speed


Why did they stop making mountain bikes?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

eds1645 said:


> can you post more pictures of the trek and some specs, im curious on what tires those are and what size, also what handelbars those are. sick bike tho!!!


thanks, the bike is long gone. this was the last mod before i sold it.









the tires were maxxis holy rollers 2.4
frame size is 17" with tange struts segmented fork
the bars is just a regular riser with a brace i took from my bmx bars


----------



## Mamoulian (Jun 30, 2008)

*Cannondale 1FG Rigid 26" 2003*

Love this thread, so many great builds! Happy to finally contribute... 

2003 Cannondale 1FG Frame (Large) / Fatty R Fork
XT Cranks, BB, Brakes, Levers
Terry Firefly Saddle
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Ritchey Classic Stem
Control Tech Flat Bar
ESI Chunky Grips
DT SWiss Hugi Hubs
Tioga XC Rims
Schwalbe Kojak Tires 26x2.0
E-Thirteen 33t Chainring
Chris King 12t Cog
KMC 810 SL Chain
Wellgo MG1 Pedals









Have not weighed it, but its light... and fast...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

My 1994 Rhygin updated by Circle A Cycles for single speed action:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice, do you have a before shot handy?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Nice, do you have a before shot handy?


----------



## thesnail (Oct 23, 2006)

My baby.


----------



## hydrus (Jan 28, 2009)

I have something like 10 to 15 hours on it now and I like it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

^sweet bike, i like the integrated seatpost. Who did it?


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

hydrus said:


> I have something like 10 to 15 hours on it now and I like it.


That's the bees knees, and like fishcreek said who made it


----------



## hydrus (Jan 28, 2009)

It's an XACD frame, completly designed by me. (but not completely made to the design, but nothing I couldn't fix or mind enough, just a shame it isn't exactly what I asked)

I would probably go for an European framebuilder next time I do such a project, communication and know-how of XACD is not the best.

I'll have to make some nice photo's once...

I'm proud of the amount of own work is in the bike
-design
-first decent wheelbuild (did one before that wasn't better then a machine built wheel)
-modified seatpost
-cutting the seattube straight at the correct length from the first try 

*edit, I had to look up what "bees knees" exactly means (Native Dutch speaker, not English) Thank you!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

hydrus said:


> I would probably go for an European framebuilder next time


Some things about the design reminded me of Julie Racing Design

I hope he is still building. The site has been a bit quiet for a while.


----------



## hydrus (Jan 28, 2009)

Love that builder!
I did indeed follow that blog in the time I designed this frame (2009)

He's not that far away from me too I believe (I live right at the border between Belgium and France)

Anyway, this bike is the one that triggered me to make mine:









This one is made by Amaro bikes in Spain, and I am certainly going to talk to him if there ever comes another custom frame.

I rode to work every day the time I designed my bike and It was originally designed to be a fat wheeled fixed gear commuter with the possibility to become a mtb later in it's life. (hence the disk brake mount in the rear but no cableguides on the frame)
Anyway, because I worked soo much in that time I didn't have time to finish it and had to buy an off the shelf on-one fixie to replace my old commuter.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

cross=post from VRC

Finite:

couldn't get the gears worrking right, cassette was soo sharktoothed. So I made it a SS.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am about to convert my 2012 Trek 6000 into a SS. I'm pretty pumped. There are some hot SS bikes here.

I'm just waiting to here back from bikebling on the availability of the Soulcraft Convert Tensioner.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

My 2011 trek 8500, built from a frame.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

What made you want to rock the rigid fork?
What's your gear setup?
What chain tensioner did you use?

I have a 2012 trek 6000 and I just dropped it off at the LBS to have it converted to a SS.
I'm so excited, but so nervous at the same time. I ride some pretty flat ST so I'm thinking the 32/17 I went with might need to go lower in the rear.

Your bike looks real good, that fork is spicy!



bitterrider said:


> My 2011 trek 8500, built from a frame.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Wanted to do something new to me. I figured it would be a good/fun bike for training and was shooting for lightweight.. missed my mark by a few lbs its comin in at 22lbs on my bathroom scale but ill know the weight for sure tomorrow on the bike scale at work.

Gearing is 32/16. 2:1 is what alot of guys run so i figured id go with it. Its probably a little big for trail riding but i commute and ride track with a 48/16 or 48/15 so i think i can handle it.

Tensioner was part of a nashbar kit that was $20 for all the spacers 3 sprockets and the tensioner. The tensioner is a beautiful piece.... of crap. Looks nice but the arm is machined too big for the pivot and took alot of tweaking to get it to fit right. Ill know first time I trail ride it weather its going in the garbage or worth keeping on.


----------



## teddyuk (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi. I can't post pics because I m new here but I hope to do it soon. I m trying to convert my old Grandis MTB to a 26 rigid. My only problem is that I need a 1" steerer rigid forks.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

azille said:


> my Avalanche now in SS mode, sorry for the crappy cel pic


way nice!


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> Dare I say , I like it more than their Sawyer


This bike looks so darn cool I cannot even put words into a sentence to describe it. I stare at it all the time and lurk Craigslist looking for a frame of my own to replicate. I love this bike!!! My wife is jealous


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

My mid 90s Dirt Research Pecos.
Built it up SS in 08. Changed some things over the first season but this is the way it's been set up for the past few years.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

My bike. Just upgraded the wheels. Strummer hubs (eBay) with red/pink crest. It now weighs at 9.8kgs


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

recycled my old p2 fork, felt like a chopper. back to the drawing board..


----------



## Rainier Beer (Sep 12, 2011)

Just got her done. Build thread over here - https://forums.mtbr.com/trek/project-scumbag-90-trek-7000-single-speed-812474.html


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Umm, ok then.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

skankingbiker said:


> cross=post from VRC
> 
> Finite:
> 
> couldn't get the gears worrking right, cassette was soo sharktoothed. So I made it a SS.


nice!
bars are made of steel? look similar to GTs ergo bars (steel and 700 grams), those look nice on the bike but I wouldn´t add almost a kilo to make look good


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

The Scumbag: 

I like it. How did you do the paint/graphics?

Also, why the weird brake lever angle? ...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Rainier Beer (Sep 12, 2011)

s-wooooooo said:


> The Scumbag:
> 
> I like it. How did you do the paint/graphics?
> 
> Also, why the weird brake lever angle? ...not that there's anything wrong with that.


Painted the frame, the others are stickers.

I just slapped the levers on to get the bike on the road. I still need to fine tune a few things, levers included. I actually am going to replace the levers at some point in time.


----------



## Bloober (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is my bad boy... Merida FLX frame with a Shimano Pro fork. Built up with bits lying around, veeery nice to ride.
Absolutely hate the BBB bottle cages though.


----------



## danmaran (Sep 9, 2012)

*Haro*

Here's my in process Haro V-3


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bloober said:


> Here is my bad boy... Merida FLX frame with a Shimano Pro fork. Built up with bits lying around, veeery nice to ride.
> Absolutely hate the BBB bottle cages though.


Are you planning on only going uphill?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bloober said:


> Here is my bad boy... Merida FLX frame with a Shimano Pro fork. Built up with bits lying around, veeery nice to ride.


I think my cog is the same size as your chainring. And now, posting that, i'm not sure who should be more embarrassed. LOL.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

azille said:


> nice!
> bars are made of steel? look similar to GTs ergo bars (steel and 700 grams), those look nice on the bike but I wouldn´t add almost a kilo to make look good


Yeah..not sure on brand of bars, but they are mighty heavy....although not that big of deal when you take into account weight of the cheap weels and old-stock thick tires. The bike is a tank..no getting around that.


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

Disregard this post.


----------



## Bloober (Feb 26, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you planning on only going uphill?


Well it is quite hilly around here. 20km ride is about 700m climb. Gear in that picture was prototype it is now 24/15 with a link taken out of the chain.

I am starting to like this more than my 29er HT...


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

BustedBearing said:


> This was my last rigid frame before I got a FS bike. Thought of selling it, or at least trying. But since it wouldn't be worth that much money, and as I had some parts laying around, decided to go for a SS build and keep a second bike for some rides around the block and to roll on asphalt easily.
> 
> Currently I'm using a 44/16 combination, but I'm thinking about going lower on the rear cog. I live in a predominantly flat area and this combination is perfect for the few hills I encounter but on straights it feels a bit short. Guess I'll have to try and see how my legs behave with bigger ratios. First timer on singlespeeds, still getting to know how things work out.


hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that bike aint rigid. looks very fun though


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry! By rigid I understood hardtails. I'll edit the post.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

scmalex said:


> hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that bike aint rigid. looks very fun though


There always has to be that one person. It was a nice bike though.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

BustedBearing said:


> Sorry! By rigid I understood hardtails. I'll edit the post.


just edit your fork!


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

My On-One Inbred I built this spring. It's got 2.4" WTB MotoRaptors. I'm not missing suspension and I'm not missing gears. Life is good!


----------



## jonathan creason (Jun 26, 2012)

I got my Trek 7000 put back together, but sadly it's still just a glorified paper weight. Got some issues in the rear hub that's resulting in metal shavings (which I know can't be good). Gotta get that figured out so I can ride.


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

There are a bunch of cool bikes in this thread. I'd post mine, but right now it's set up 1x10.


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

*Airborn Sky Hag SS*










2000 Airborne Sky Hag SS... Just took her out for the first time today! So looking forward to the weekend now!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Swobo Folsom*

My Hurricane Sandy Project...

I got bored so I built this. :thumbsup:


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*My "beer bike"*

I have $107 invested in this, $50 craigslist buy, $57 at my local LBS for coaster brake hub rebuild and new tires! My folks live in Charleston SC so this will be my Specialed Barhopper


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Ratman, great build, words like "tank" and "indestructible" come to mind when I look at that bike, but in a good way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mon Guapo (Jul 17, 2009)

*My Vision converted to SS*


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Mon Guapo - Nice SS, but not rigid. Just FYI.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phsycle said:


> Mon Guapo - Nice SS, but not rigid. Just FYI.


There always has to be that one guy.


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi ...New here and working on a early Specialized Hardrock frame with 22.2 quill stem . I noticed early frames here with threadless stem ,I take it the adaptors are ok to use or better to run a true quill stem. By the way have been enjoying all the Single speeds shown on this site and can not wait to put a picture of my build even though the first run will be cheap parts to make sure I like it, but it sounds like the way I like to ride.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I used an adapter with a modern stem and riser bar for a few weeks. It worked fine, but it did look kind of goofy because it's pretty bulky compared to narrow steel tubes. Then I found a bullmoose bar which is fantastic, so now the adapter is probably destined to live in my parts bin forever.


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for reply, I thought it might look odd and will just keep it old school and if I like riding it I will change my 3x9 or build a different ride


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

my 1990 rockhopper


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Thanks!!*



nemhed said:


> Ratman, great build, words like "tank" and "indestructible" come to mind when I look at that bike, but in a good way!:thumbsup:


This frame and fork has showed up on this forum in a few different setups including fully rigid with 650B wheels/tires. It's a cool frame and fork but I'll probably end up taking it apart because I've got a steel frame I'd like to use and I don't have the physical space in my house to support another bike.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

who needs some 26" ss wheels? pm me


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Under construction


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

So I changed a few parts around and put alot of miles on this bike and I love it. Makes me want to not ride suspension or gears ever again.

Swapped over to some dtswiss m1800s black and gold decals match the frame perfect. Went with some bonty xr1 2.4 tubeless. Also got some heat shed rotors and all ti brake hardware. Got her down to 21lbs 9oz. Still want to upgrade from the deore crank to a xt or xtr and also get the same level brakes but here she is for now.


----------



## dunxster (Jan 12, 2004)

*DogsBolx*

Don't know why I haven't posted this up before, so here it is...

My full custom Roberts' DogsBolx built in 2001 and still regularly used.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

1991 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo










Changed the bars to something wider and converted to singlespeed.

The bike is going to get some fat slicks and be my commuter


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

My 1X1 









Sent from my iPhone using X-ray radiation


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Mine qualified for the vintage thread too but here is is again...


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Holy chainslack Batman!

(I just wanted to be the one to say it first. Cool bike!)


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha, I know, I used an old 10 spd chain witl so much side to side slop that it came off a couple times. I just wanted to establish gearing before I cut a new chain.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

1996 Trek 7000


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

I have short legs and the 29er's don't work for me and all you see posted these days are 29er SS's. Nice to have a thread for the rest us.


----------



## thesickfits (Feb 4, 2009)

95ish Univega Alpina. First clipless ride today.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Under construction


(looks at watch)

Is construction done yet?

(looks at CALENDAR)


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

This is a 2004 Explosiv.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i went wagon wheels a couple years ago, but i gotta say, i'd ride that kona any time. that thing is beautiful. no flash, no pomp. all business.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got a new fork in, waiting for the headset:


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

*If*

I posted these in post your ss thread, thought it would fit better here. It is a 2001 single speed IF Steel Deluxe.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

stenu said:


> This is a 2004 Explosiv.


Beautiful. I've got a Unit, and would love to have a little Explosiv to match it.


----------



## titaniumADRIAN (Dec 13, 2012)

My Kona Kula primo, 19 pounds


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Man, this is such a fine bicycle. Keep coming back to admire!



stenu said:


> This is a 2004 Explosiv.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Man, this is such a fine bicycle. I keep coming back to admire!



stenu said:


> This is a 2004 Explosiv.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's my CUSS.

I bought this bike back when I was riding almost exclusively fixed thinking it'd be cool for a backup. Now I ride almost all mountain and it's been one of my most prized possessions.

Here's the 1st rendition. Some no name fork really had way too much rake for bike designed around 80mm suspension corrected. Holy rollers and XTR v brakes, WTB Laser rims and Paul hubs. WI trials freewheel.










Then I got a better fork, a Salsa CroMoto 26". Also upgraded to a King headset:










Now I'm putting together the parts for a little squish up front. Elixir Hydros, Hope front hub/Paul rear bolt on, and either a Fox F32 RL or a RS Sid.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Just finished it up today. My 20 year old mountain bike from Performance Bike shops. Originally it was 100% Suntour XC LTD component group and it all still works well. There are a few updates including the Shimano Cranks, shorter reach stem and wider rise bars. I just added some new V-Brakes to replace the old Cantilevers. This one was a little more difficult to convert. The bike has an old Suntour Accushift 7 speed cassette, but a couple of DIY parts and some ebay shopping I got the pieces I needed. Used and old road derailleur modified for a tensioner until I can get a proper one. Currently running a 32x20 combination, the 21 tooth was perfect for the chain without a tensioner, but just to low a gear. I will experiment with a couple of combinations to try and find that magic ratio.
















The before picture.








I bet this Freehub doesn't look too familiar. 
The Suntour Freehub.








The DIY Spacers. Found info on making somewhere on this board








The finished hub conversion. I used the 14t cog to backup the PVC spacers to the hub. the final cog is the lockring as well on these setups


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

gsteitz said:


> Man, this is such a fine bicycle. I keep coming back to admire!


Nice bike!


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

*Soul Cycle Hooligan - 1st Gen*









*My share to this thread, Soul Cycle Hooligan - 1st Gen.*

My main ride during off-season, also my regular training ride during winter time.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Merry Christmas Cheers


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Normbilt said:


> Merry Christmas Cheers


Nice, really nice.


----------



## gxglass (Aug 26, 2010)

*winter setup*

Gets a lot of mixed road/dirt use and a fair amount of commutes in rain.

Kona Cinder Cone 2008 - vertical dropouts
Surly rigid fork ($75 online)
miscellaneous 90mm fork / 710mm bars / Oury grips
Stans Crest + Ikons from racing last season (slowly wearing them down to semi-slicks)
Magic Shine w/ the faulty charger (use with care)
DMR STS tensioner (far better than spring-based designs; none of those ever worked for me)
44x17 - good for mixed road/dirt riding on flats.
flat pedals since removed - were there temporarily while isolating a BB creaking noise (thought it might have been a pedal)
front fender since added

36x18 or 32x18 (magic gears) for trail riding.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Well...it will have one 26" wheel...

I have 2 brand new 69er frames for next season. Here's the beginning of the build...


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

heyitsmebob said:


> Well...it will have one 26" wheel...
> 
> I have 2 brand new 69er frames for next season. Here's the beginning of the build...


Which Trek frame is that? looks like it gonna be a sweet looking ride.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

newfangled said:


> Beautiful. I've got a Unit...


That's what *she* said...

Ummm, yes, that Kona looks so clean and nimble. Love the Middleburns.

Grumps


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Which Trek frame is that? looks like it gonna be a sweet looking ride.


Trek 69er ...

Travis Brown's Trek 69er photo from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Trek 69er ...
> 
> Travis Brown's Trek 69er photo from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


Oh man, I remember those. They are very cool bikes!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh man, I remember those. They are very cool bikes!


I don't care to mix wheel sizes, but i'm a sucker for the DC USD front end.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Pumptrack mode?

























Trailmode








Couple more things to sort before I can say she is complete.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Pumptrack mode?
> 
> Couple more things to sort before I can say she is complete.


Someone needs a dropper post.


----------



## mws182 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Just finished!*

My 1994 Specialized Rockhopper. Had an old Manitou suspension fork on it when I bought the bike. Converted it back to rigid and SS - love this bike! Still working on that magic gear/chain (1/2 link or not) combo... Or I'll swap out the Forte tensioner for a Surly SIngleator. Had a lot of luck with the latter tensioner on another SS I have.


----------



## flothefrenchie (Dec 29, 2012)

My Commencal PASTA 02 before (serial number PASTA 0003 )









and now rigid SS









I love this funny bike


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

*My 1x1... with new fatties*

My 1x1 in latest form. I posted this on "post your 1x1" already, but thought it was an appropriate addition here.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Frame: 2007 Ted Wojcik; Black Cat swinger dropouts installed in December 2012 by Circle A Cycles
Fork: Igleheart
Hubs: Chris King
Spokes: DT Aerolite
Rims: ENVE
Quick Release (Rear): Nuke Proof Twist Tight Skewers
Tires: Continental Trail King 2.4
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crank, Bottom Bracket: Rotor 3D MTB Double Crank, Self Aligning Bottom Bracket (SABB) with the Enduro ZERO (Grade3) ceramic bearings
Chainring: Homebrewed Components 33T Titanium
Chain: SRAM
Cog: Chris King 20T
Handlebars: ENVE Riser Bar
Grips: ODI
Stem: Thomson Elite X4
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Paul Components Love Lever Compact
Saddle: 1992 Selle Italia Flite
Seat Post: Firefly Titanium
Head Badge: Jen Green


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Just waiting for the landing gear fork with shorter a2c length..


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

sweet! why shorter?

i finally got to take a proper picture of my gt. last month it got a new headset (on one slackset), different handlebar and stem (wider and shorter) and new grips as well as a new front tire. fits me even better.
going uphill and searching for grip is almost as natural as walking with this bike :rockon:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks! The current fork (410mm) is 15mm longer than the stock. Not happy on how it steers.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

misterdangerpants said:


> Frame: 2007 Ted Wojcik; Black Cat swinger dropouts installed in December 2012 by Circle A Cycles
> Fork: Igleheart
> Hubs: Chris King
> Spokes: DT Aerolite
> ...


:arf:


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful bike^


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

*Picture Update*

I know I have posted this bike before. This is an updated picture featuring my new magic gear combo, I change the stock 32 tooth out for a Raceface 33 tooth chainring and it made all the difference. So goodbye to the need for a tensioner.
Before








With new gear combo.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> Just waiting for the landing gear fork with shorter a2c length..


Great Bike!! You're the Man


----------



## Banjopickin (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking to build a new SS 26'er. Any frame suggestions??


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Banjopickin said:


> Looking to build a new SS 26'er. Any frame suggestions??


Surly 1x1
Soma Analog
On-One Inbred

Those are the 3 I test road and looked at. Personally went with the Analog, but they were all nice.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

This is a rigid 26er thread, but a couple 26er options typically used with a squishy fork are the Santa Cruz Chameleon and On-one 456 (with tensioner). I have a GT Peace 26er SS rigid and it's a very solid bike.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*oopspost*


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got nothing on Mr. Dangerpants. But finally got my '96 Hoo Koo perfectly dialed for town/trail duty.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

that screams speed
care to share what it weighs in at?
I can honestly say that that's my favorite bike I've seen on this forum
great work


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Radioinactive said:


> that screams speed
> care to share what it weighs in at?
> I can honestly say that that's my favorite bike I've seen on this forum
> great work


Not sure if yo are referring to mine. If so, thank you. Not exactly sure what she weighs now. Raced her last year with a suspension fork and came in at 25 lbs., so figure somewhere around 23 maybe.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*2006 Redline Monocog*

Got this bike on Craigslist two weeks ago. Just got the handlebars today - thanks Bike Whisperer!

(Rear brake cable wasn't long enough for the new bars  - will replace in the next day or two)


----------



## sp00j (Sep 29, 2008)

Nevermind, both of them have front suspension..............nice bikes in here tho.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Posted in the "New" Singlespeed thread also:










About to get a new seat (Spesh Toupe) and a Nobby Nic up front on the other XT wheel.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks really great fishcreek - what's the story with that front hub/brake?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fishcreek,

What width is that rim? I am very impressed with the Psycho Genius tire here in SoCal conditions and that rim really adds some volume to an already wide tread. Nice build.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i


AlexCuse said:


> what's the story with that front hub/brake?


i assume you were asking about the seatpost clamp bracket? sturmey archer doesn't have a bracket for fat fork legs so i made up one. it was actually an idea of one of the members here and i found it brilliant.



jetboy23 said:


> What width is that rim? I am very impressed with the Psycho Genius tire here in SoCal conditions and that rim really adds some volume to an already wide tread. Nice build.


thanks! rims are sun ringle mx33, 33.5mm wide


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

That is pretty cool. I was intrigued by hub itself. Guessing its something like the drum portion of a coaster brake thats lever-actuated. Pretty awesome idea - does it cool well enough to avoid fade on extended downhills?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

goldenaustin said:


> This is a rigid 26er thread, but a couple 26er options typically used with a squishy fork are the Santa Cruz Chameleon and On-one 456 (with tensioner). I have a GT Peace 26er SS rigid and it's a very solid bike.


Why would you need a tensioner for either they have sliding dropouts?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

AlexCuse said:


> That is pretty cool. I was intrigued by hub itself. Guessing its something like the drum portion of a coaster brake thats lever-actuated. Pretty awesome idea - does it cool well enough to avoid fade on extended downhills?


it works pretty much like your car's drum brakes. it pushes the brake shoes against the hub's drum surface, the brake arms prevents the hub from rotating with the wheel during braking.

20130218_095157.mp4 Video by carl_camote | Photobucket

as for brake fading, it has mixed reviews but it has more positive reviews than cons. i guess we'll see.


----------



## balexander87 (Mar 17, 2012)

*'05 Redline Flight Monocog*

The one that got away... I borrowed this bike from a friend for a ride once, and loved it. A year or so later he was selling it, but I was unfortunately not in a position to buy another bike, so I let it go. I've regretted it ever since.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I've just realize that my bike is 26" and rigid so I posted again here.










Kona Fire Mountain 2012 
I'll change the tensioner with BB mount ASAP - I hate drop out tensioner.

@Fish
Great bike as always, I love the fork and the coaster brake in front is nice.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*95 cindercone build*

Finished today. roll on the weekend!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> it works pretty much like your car's drum brakes. it pushes the brake shoes against the hub's drum surface, the brake arms prevents the hub from rotating with the wheel during braking.
> 
> 20130218_095157.mp4 Video by carl_camote | Photobucket
> 
> as for brake fading, it has mixed reviews but it has more positive reviews than cons. i guess we'll see.


I still haven't found a disc brake setup that's sufficiently fade-resistant, but if they can get things to cool off at all when they're sealed inside the hub that is pretty impressive. I definitely like the idea of everything being sealed up, hope it works out on the long descents for ya!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AlexCuse said:


> I still haven't found a disc brake setup that's sufficiently fade-resistant, but if they can get things to cool off at all when they're sealed inside the hub that is pretty impressive. I definitely like the idea of everything being sealed up, hope it works out on the long descents for ya!


Something tells me he won't be doing any hardcore DH racing on it.


----------



## singlespeed_shep (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope this works,

my old kona SS


----------



## procman (Aug 23, 2007)

*on one 456 rigid ss*

here's mine has 26" wheels but only till spring then I'm gonna try some 650 wheels


----------



## Trilancing (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's mine from today's ride. Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Just picked up my first ss mountain bike this weekend. I believe it is an '04 Monocog in stock trim minus the addition of a very week suspension fork. As soon as i get it swapped out for the original fork i'll be posting the photos of it. Someone care to point me in the direction of where to find a good beginner's upgrade list?


----------



## tunaphis (Feb 27, 2013)

*Go Fast*

Only for the road,Chasing leg shavers can be fun.


----------



## tunaphis (Feb 27, 2013)

Having trouble posting.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

I've made a few changes since I picked the bike up last month. 
Custom frame pack from Greg at Bolder Bikepacking should be done next week.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

She's finally finished:




























Final touches were the Toupe:









And UD Carbon forks and Nobby Nic up front. 









Well chuffed with how it looks - hopefully it rides as well - first big ride tomorrow in it's final guise to find out!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

^^that's killer^^

Wheels look bigger than 26 for some reason. Dig it!


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> ^^that's killer^^
> 
> Wheels look bigger than 26 for some reason. Dig it!


I thought that too - they're definitely not! It is only a 17" frame so perhaps it's that.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Marin Palisade Trail repurposed*

I had been itching to build up a blingy light weight rigid 26er again.

Here she is:

Marin Palisades Trail frame
Exotic CF fork
Syncros bar and stem
ESI chunky grips
Deore M596 brakes
Mavic 317 rims on LX centrelock hubs
Geax Saguaro TNT tubeless tyres
Blackspire DH chainring 32T
Gusset 16T cog
Shimano Hollowtech II cranks and BB
Shimano M540 pedals
Cheapie headset (to be replaced by something blingy when cashflow allows)
Sprung tensioner (to be changed to static tensioner when cashflow allows)
9-spd chain
Crank Bros Cobalt 3 seatpost
Gusset seat clamp
WTB Silverado saddle

Maiden voyage will be this week and it'll do commuter duty so I don't destroy my 29er's tyres.


----------



## Banjopickin (Jan 9, 2012)

My daily driver...









Bent the salsa fork and now run a 1x1. Probably going back to the chromoto soon. The 1x1 is to steep. And i also have the tensioner installed wrong in the pic:madman:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bf1101 said:


> My 1x1 in latest form. I posted this on "post your 1x1" already, but thought it was an appropriate addition here.
> View attachment 748918
> 
> 
> ...


what rims are those home slice?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been going through the singlespeed threads looking for ideas for a new build. Lots of great bikes!
Guess I could post mine










01 Kona Lava Dome
On One fork
Went from a 100mm- 75mm stem
PVC spacers in back
the rest is stock drive train parts

This is my 1st SS and after only a hand full of rides,I'm thinking of building a dedicated bike.On the other hand...this 'budget build' is fun to ride and seems pretty solid.
I think it's only a matter of time before parts start accumulating


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

*Kona Lavadome*
















Here's my old '96 Lavadome which I built up for the SS World's over here a couple of years ago.
She's served me well including the SS Euro's in France last year and is great fun, t'was the bike that got me back into mtb.
I've just finished a Unit build for the Euro's out in Catalonia in a month's time so the 26'er is in the middle of being converted to 9x3 for the next phase of her long life.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

my 1996 Marin Pine Mountain


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

2silent said:


> my 1996 Marin Pine Mountain


Looks cool!
What brakes are you running?
I should really go looking for 90's steel frames. My old one is broken.


----------



## stumpym4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My fave bike .... a on-one 853 SS


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

perttime said:


> Looks cool!
> What brakes are you running?
> I should really go looking for 90's steel frames. My old one is broken.


they are shimano "road" mechanicals, 505 model number maybe? I have 3? bikes with BB7s and I like the feel of these a lot.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

This setup only lasted one ride...


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Those ugly green rims are Spank Stiffys... 40mm wide (I do like them on the Green 1x1 that I have seen on here just not on the black frame). I wanted black but they were out so I tried green. Liked the color at first, but it got old (my bike is usually all black so the green was just too much)... Now I switch back and forth between Salsa delgados (for commuting) and Surly marge lights with 2.5 hook worms or 2.5 nevegals (just for fun)


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the spank stiffies in green also. I love em. Cept you kinda have to run 2.3 and higher on em...


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Now that the old fork is gone I can post this here:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

stumpym4 said:


> My fave bike .... a on-one 853 SS


Nice shot!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

93 Scott. Now dedicated to town bike/kid hauler duty.


----------



## deagle8747 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Ideal Pro Rider*





















Frame material : Steel 
Wheels :Mavic crossride
Tyres: Continental Raceking 2.0
Brakes:Avid single digit 5 & Avid Levers
Crankset : Deore
Cog: Surly
Drivetrain :36x21 & 36x15

Sorry for the pictures


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

stremf said:


> 93 Scott. Now dedicated to town bike/kid hauler duty.


^ i recognize that bike. how's our buddy p-nut doing?


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the bike I'm currently showing my love to.


----------



## MikelDuke (Apr 14, 2010)

Mi 69er weapon for the SSEC 2013 in Girona...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

rumble, project 2, 3" gazzi on 321/xt front, 2.6 gazz on atomlabs/profile, bb7's and hussefelts. magic'd at 32x17 (and the 17 is a nifty misfit psycles alloy cog)


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

byknuts said:


> rumble, project 2, 3" gazzi on 321/xt front, 2.6 gazz on atomlabs/profile, bb7's and hussefelts. magic'd at 32x17 (and the 17 is a nifty misfit psycles alloy cog)


now thats just awesome. the gazzi's look so gnarly!


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Upgradeitis infection since last I posted the venerable Sette upthread. EBay crabon fork and new wheels have dropped the weight from 21# to19#:


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Posted this before, but it recently got some new wheels and some v-brakes and saddle from the parts bin.

1989/90 Rockhopper


----------



## balexander87 (Mar 17, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Went from a steel rigid fork to a 100mm suspension fork (bad idea for this frame) and now back to a rigid carbon fiber fork:


----------



## marczr (Aug 30, 2013)

*OnOne rigid SS*

Might as well post in this thread too then...
New to me On-One Inbred


__
https://flic.kr/p/9673627615


OnOne forks, noisy ringle hubs, hope mono mini brakes, Contental race king 2.4's [ they're noisy too, compared to the race queens on my Kona ]
32:16, with middleburn uno ring and cranks, surly spacer at the back. Probably swap to an 18T sprocket though. 
Only managed a few quick rides on it, but enjoying it so far.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

MikelDuke said:


> Mi 69er weapon for the SSEC 2013 in Girona...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

back to basics.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

FC, that's a Damon nice looking RM....really digging the blacked out build, I have something in mind like that for my M2 build. 

Magic gear?

Was the fork threadless to begin with?



Steve


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks Steve! magic gear, yes. threadless fork, yes.


----------



## lostboy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

Recently converted my Fitness Bike (MT Frame, carbon fork, 700c rims on MT Hubs w/skinnies, and road gearing) to a 26" SS Trail Bike. Long story short, the shifters went bad on my wife's bike and I got her up and running by stealing the shifters from this bike. After that there was only one natural conclusion. 

Anyway, I'm having an absolute blast with it. I'm even wondering if I'm really going to buy the FS 29er rig that I've had my eye on for the last two years. SS may just be my Mountain Bike Future. 

Gearing is 34t/16t. It's a Sette Edge Al Frame, Trigon Carbon Forks, Seat Post, and Stem/Flatbar Combo. Very light save for the mid-evil wheelset (Sun Rhyno Lite/XT Hubs) and BB7 Brakes. I'm going to ride it like this for a while before I decide if I'm going to invest anything more into it. 

Here are the pics!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^^That thing is so light you need to keep it hooked to the floor.......


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Joshhan & Lostboy77, what headset are you guys using with the Trigon carbon fork? Just picked one up myself, and would like to match the big 50mm crown with my 1 1/8" headtube...


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

kitts21j said:


> ^^^^That thing is so light you need to keep it hooked to the floor.......


Lol, it took me a second to figure out what was going on with the chain.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

cdn-dave said:


> Joshhan & Lostboy77, what headset are you guys using with the Trigon carbon fork? Just picked one up myself, and would like to match the big 50mm crown with my 1 1/8" headtube...


It's either a FSA Hammer or Pig. I'm leaning more towards the Hammer.


----------



## fishbone_lam (Sep 4, 2008)

34:18


----------



## pellejo (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine.




Sorry about the crappy phone pics.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)




----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Bugly64, what bars are those and what is clamp diameter? Thinkin' 'bout doing this with my older hammer. Nice 1*1.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

thanks, the bars are on loan from my Lbs till my bars that are very similar get here. The stem is a Giant Fronty stem and it's a bmx 22.2mm. I don't know who makes the bars, but I spent $90 delivered to get mine on EBay.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Have a rigid fork on the way. 

Stoked to have another SS rigid bike.


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

My trusty old Trek 800, and Surly 1x1. The Trek is going through another rebuild, I stole the cranks and wheelset for the Surly. I have a set of Truvatix Firex cranks and an old set of rims for her. I just got the Surly on the road this week, she has yet to see trail duty. There are some tweaks and parts that need switched out eventually, but I'm pretty excited about the build. I got the frame off eBay, the prior owner put the Eddy Merckx decals on it. :skep:


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's mine:










Might need to get some wider bars and comfier grips. My hands were hurting today!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's mine. This was back in 2009. I've been on a 29er since August 24th. 2010.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I really wish I hadn't built a nice, Rigid 26er right now. because I can't sell it for even a fraction of what it's really worth.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Here's mine. This was back in 2009. I've been on a 29er since August 24th. 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those (Sweetwing) cranks titanium?? What about the fork? Are those linear-pull brakes ti too? (it looks like it says, "Ti" on them) what kind are they (Avid?)? What kind of frame? Holy smokes, that's light - details please!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Agwan said:


> I really wish I hadn't built a nice, Rigid 26er right now. because I can't sell it for even a fraction of what it's really worth.


Isn't that the way it is with ALL bicycle stuff? Why do you say that? Because 29'ers are all the rage right now? I feel the same way when I think about getting rid of my 29'er, I just know it won't fetch nearly what it's worth.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Gritter said:


> Isn't that the way it is with ALL bicycle stuff? Why do you say that? Because 29'ers are all the rage right now? I feel the same way when I think about getting rid of my 29'er, I just know it won't fetch nearly what it's worth.


Well, I put over 2,200 into it as it stood. I never expected to get that out of it. I did hope to get a grand out of it. When that wasn't possible. I took it apart and just tried to sell it piece by piece for VERY affordable prices. you could get an entire bike. less seat, seatpost stem and rear derailleur for about 600 dollars.

the fact that I can't get 600 out of a 2,000 dollar bike is disheartening. And while I like 29ers just fine, I am selling it because I moved to a different state, and my commute changed radically. I need a different bike now. Otherwise I'd have just kept upgrading it.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Agwan said:


> Well, I put over 2,200 into it as it stood. I never expected to get that out of it. I did hope to get a grand out of it. When that wasn't possible. I took it apart and just tried to sell it piece by piece for VERY affordable prices. you could get an entire bike. less seat, seatpost stem and rear derailleur for about 600 dollars.
> 
> the fact that I can't get 600 out of a 2,000 dollar bike is disheartening. And while I like 29ers just fine, I am selling it because I moved to a different state, and my commute changed radically. I need a different bike now. Otherwise I'd have just kept upgrading it.


I feel your pain. Last night, my Æleven internally geared hub blew a seal and started leaking everywhere. Yeah, it was "only" $622 for the hub, but I had to add the "small parts kit" which was $21. That kit didn't come with the "non-turn" washers I needed for track-fork-end-dropouts, so add those to my shopping list for $10 for both of those things. Add a cog for $6.00, and the shifter for another $84.

Since I can only ride one at a time, I find myself questioning why I have so many bikes. (for when one breaks down, I guess) It's an unnecessary luxury, but luckily I'm still riding while my alfine goes through the warranty processes.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I am in a similar place. My Straggler will be Single until it is Alfine 8'ed. I only use 3 of the gears on my XT 10 speed as it is. so I felt no need to go for the 8.

I've looked at universals cost, and Handspuns Amazon costs. and honestly, my LBS can compete with that. so I'm just going to have them do the Alfine wheel when the time comes. though I may get the actual hub online.

But yeah, Soma Groove frame/fork/headset are listed on ebay, this forum and several craigslists. I've got one interested party, who will also get the wheels and tires in the deal. for 350 DOLLARS. and we split shipping.

that is the best. the ONLY deal I've gotten so far. that's well over 800 dollars in parts. I'm selling a complete set of BB7's for 70 bucks. and no buyers there either. Bike obsolescence is such a rapid thing it's sick. my bike is only 2 years old!

there is a reason my NEW bike is a 1-1/8th, 68mm bottom bracket, 27.2 seatpost, kind of bike. I just want something I know wont be a trend.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Upgradeitis is an incurable disease

The best treatment is to give up buying new stuff, buy used and you'll be ahead of the curve. Get really good at calling OEMs and stretching out warranties.

But here we are in the single speed forum, the place where less is more, and the "itis" has infected you guys also.

I found the best cure is to ride with a diverse group of people whose component levels cover the field along with skill. There has never been any correlation. The only skill that increases with old out dated parts is mechanical.


Another thing is that a new handle bar here and new pedals there is the most expensive way to do things. Best to set your eyes on the most flashy bike today and give it 3-5 years for the price to mature on the used market then all your miles on heavy old gear will pay dividends.




Hounestly though i feel customizing your bike and changing the setup around is part of the hobbyso having a big parts bin is just a plus and since the resale value is so low i've never even botherd


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Hounestly though i feel customizing your bike and changing the setup around is part of the hobbyso having a big parts bin is just a plus and since the resale value is so low i've never even botherd


Amen to that. Wise words. I _want_ to take your good advice, but I'm torn. I don't want my spare-parts-bin to have so much money invested in it.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Upgraditis doesn't bother me. 

going from a 26 inch wheeled MTB to a 700c Disc Road bike and having NONE of my old parts carry over particularly well. (wrong throw in the brakes. the cranks are too long. so on.)

I saved a seat/ seatpost and a water bottle cage. that was it. 

I saved the XT bits because frankly my girlfriends bike needs an upgrade and no one would pay be the 300+ I paid for those bits a few months ago. (New XT is out, its nicer and the same price I paid then, yay.)

I was thinking wheels and tires and the rest could be done over time. not really. nope.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Gritter said:


> Amen to that. Wise words. I _want_ to take your good advice, but I'm torn. I don't want my spare-parts-bin to have so much money invested in it.


its not an investment, once you buy the part the monies gone .. 
I always end up on the losing side but, one way to turn it around is trading parts with other riders. If your clever and lack scruples its the best way to go.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Agwan said:


> Upgraditis doesn't bother me.
> 
> going from a 26 inch wheeled MTB to a 700c Disc Road bike and having NONE of my old parts carry over particularly well. (wrong throw in the brakes. the cranks are too long. so on.)
> 
> ...


They sell commuter tires for 26" wheels ... Or get a 29er frame.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I have very expensive commuter tires for my 26 inch wheels. I also just bought a 700c Surly Straggler.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice did you post pics yet??


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes. in the Straggler thread. It's just a frame until I make some money off the soma.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Agwan said:


> Yes. in the Straggler thread. It's just a frame until I make some money off the soma.


Good luck, man. Frame is too small for me, and I already have the SS version of that (the 4one5), but that's a killer deal. I wish I could help you out.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Gritter said:


> My Æleven internally geared hub blew a seal and started leaking everywhere . . .


Just gotta plug Universalcycles. They're handling my hub in the most convenient way possible. I'm really impressed with the customer service. I was worried for nothing. Thank goodness for warranties!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Too much chit chat for a photo thread..


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Gritter. Yeah those are Sweetwings but they're hollow Cro-Mo. I have 3 sets still and with BB and chainring and chainring bolts they weighed 520g. Still lighter than almost anything out there today and they're 17 years old. The fork is a Spicer Ti and the brakes are Avid single Ti. The frame is a Habanero. I beat the crap out of this for a year and a half and it's still here in the area so I still get to see it. My Niner weighs 13.91lbs. but she's on a Serious zDiet right now. On paper the new build is 12.05lbs. We shall see.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> Too much chit chat for a photo thread..


Agreed.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

my new-to-me kona unit 2005


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice score, it looks almost new!


----------



## MTBnSD (Dec 2, 2013)

*On-One Rigid Singlespeed*

First ride was today. 12 miles a little bit of jumping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Thanks Gritter. Yeah those are Sweetwings but they're hollow Cro-Mo. I have 3 sets still and with BB and chainring and chainring bolts they weighed 520g. Still lighter than almost anything out there today and they're 17 years old. The fork is a Spicer Ti and the brakes are Avid single Ti. The frame is a Habanero. I beat the crap out of this for a year and a half and it's still here in the area so I still get to see it. My Niner weighs 13.91lbs. but she's on a Serious zDiet right now. On paper the new build is 12.05lbs. We shall see.


That is just insane to me. Was it like a long and tedious process to source such luxurious parts? My single speed weighs over 30 pounds, and I tried to build it "light"! My other bikes are all over forty pounds or so. I guess I'm doing it wrong, but I've sure spent a lot of money. I want some sweetwings cranks now - gotta have 'em. (what's a "zDiet"?)

I've never seen those AVID Ti brakes, are they rare? I tried to ride a titanium fork once, but it was the most flexiest thing in the world, the rebound from braking too hard up front would almost want to throw me off the bike. It was a very long (29'er) unicrown design.

That's it, I'm inspired. I'll probably never match your level of feather-lightness, but I really should have at least one bike that weighs under 20 lbs, for crying out loud. The numbers you're quoting are insane, so under twenty should be achievable for someone who's never known what light is. My new obsession this winter will be a bike diet, dang it.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Niner Carbon fork and any carbon hardtail frame should get you under 20. I have a Sir9 with Niner Carbon fork SS with no real light parts other than the wheelset that is 21 and a little change. Almost any carbon frame would be about 2 lbs. lighter. I have an Air9C with suspension fork and mostly light parts that is 20 and a little change.


----------



## roddas1 (Aug 30, 2011)

my rigid ss (650b) sorry for the highjack


----------



## xfulanox (Jan 2, 2014)

here goes my singlespeed 26er. not the greatest build ever, but one of the funniest bike i ever owned


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

Having a lot of fun in the snow with my Troll https://[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11658621666/]
P1100018 by DennisLitto, on Flickr[/URL][URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11730015344/]
P1100212 by DennisLitto, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

xfulanox said:


> here goes my singlespeed 26er. not the greatest build ever, but one of the funniest bike i ever owned


Always nice to have a bike that makes you laugh!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Older:



Newer:


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

*Stripped and smoothed Kona*








Started off just building a bike to sell with parts I had kicking about...but turned into love x


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

joshhan said:


> Went from a steel rigid fork to a 100mm suspension fork (bad idea for this frame) and now back to a rigid carbon fiber fork:
> 
> View attachment 830761
> 
> ...


Wow, I was wondering if I'd ever see this bike again. Did you purchase this in Lansdale, PA or from someone in the Philly area? Glad to see it's still rollin!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

jsqueri said:


> Wow, I was wondering if I'd ever see this bike again. Did you purchase this in Lansdale, PA or from someone in the Philly area? Glad to see it's still rollin!


Yes, I did. From you! haha. I converted a rigid 29er into a SS as well but kept the 26" around too. I have different ratios on the two so it keeps it interesting.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thought I posted this somewhere, but apparently not here.

2005 Monocog Flite. Pretty darn light at around 22-23 lbs. I have clipless pedals on now, maybe a disc upgrade at some point. Other than that it's rubber and ride!


----------



## Haylex (Aug 19, 2013)

This is my 03 Giant Iguana that I bought new but has been sitting unused for the past 5 years or so. Brought it back to life as a budget rigid ss. Am using an Alfine tensioner for ease of swapping chainrings and cogs without adjusting the chain length. Looks pretty average but works well. Real fun to ride.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

^
Nice!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nixsound said:


> View attachment 867415
> 
> Started off just building a bike to sell with parts I had kicking about...but turned into love x


You should sell it, to me.  whats the frame hub and gearing. Thas def a sexy ride dude


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not sure of the hub, but I think it's a shimano number. The gearing is 46t on the front and 14t on the rear. I used a magic half link on the chain and ran a 13t on the rear until the chain stretched enough to fit the 14t. In the winter I don mud tyres and as it's a mtb frame, it will take pretty wide tyres. The frame is a 1998 kona Kilauea
I took all the bottle bosses and gearing mounts etc off and sprayed it with a lacquer, I like the look of raw steel. 
Thanks for saying it's nice too. I finally convinced my wife it's beautiful enough to hang on the wall when I get home each day.


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

I know the saddle is fugly, but it's neccessary for pressure relief, not aesthetics
The RIDO 'R2': a uniquely comfortable sports bicycle saddle.


----------



## quicksilverta (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*Woah, no front brake!*



Haylex said:


> This is my 03 Giant Iguana that I bought new but has been sitting unused for the past 5 years or so. Brought it back to life as a budget rigid ss. Am using an Alfine tensioner for ease of swapping chainrings and cogs without adjusting the chain length. Looks pretty average but works well. Real fun to ride.


Egads, for me the front is the prime brake. Nice SS though for sure!

Challenging imagination to ride trails with rear brake only is entertainment.

thumbs up!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That would be "no WOAH" or very little.


----------



## amit kakade (Dec 14, 2013)

*HT 2 Rigid*

Converted just yesterday  
Loving it..


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jul 16, 2009)

I love this bike!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Great to see another Dean on the forum.

Some posts above I posted pictures of mine and a new Specialized Carve 29'er I built up. Well first of all the 29'er shouldn't appear here, my bad, but I have to say, I like riding the 26'er more. 

The bikes are completely different.

Obviously.

The 29'er is faster on most everything...Strava tells me that. I think the Specialized frame is stiffer, and the big wheels...

However, the Dean 26'er is lighter, more nimble, and just connected with the terrain in a way that pleases me.

Speed is secondary to me.


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorcerer said:


> Great to see another Dean on the forum.
> 
> Some posts above I posted pictures of mine and a new Specialized Carve 29'er I built up. Well first of all the 29'er shouldn't appear here, my bad, but I have to say, I like riding the 26'er more.
> 
> ...


Nimble certainly describes my Dean. Insanely nimble describes it better!
What is surprising is how stable it is at speed.
I haven't caught the big wheel bug yet but am looking. Saw a nice Vicious Cycles on the bay last week but wasn't quick enough.
No hurry...


----------



## diegomesa35 (Jun 4, 2014)

[Quote = Frank Cannon; 11226725] Ágil ciertamente describir mi Dean. Increíblemente ágil describir mejor! 
Lo Que es Sorprendente es Cuán Estable es una gran VELOCIDAD. 
Sin él cogido el gran insecto de rueda todavia, Pero Estoy Buscando. Vi Unas agradables Los Círculos viciosos de la bahía La Semana Pasada, Pero no lo suficientemente Rápido FUE. 
Sin prisa hay ... [/ quote]


----------



## diegomesa35 (Jun 4, 2014)

Trek 8000 Modelo 1996, Restaurada de Como Una SS


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Surly 1x1 2014 26x2.3 







Schwinn Frontier 1994


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

nice 1x1, but having such a long steerer tube with a negative stem and a riser bar seems to me you're a bit undecided.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

LoL
yeah.

That was right after I built it with stuff I had laying around. I'd post if up here but unfortunatly it no longer meets the requirements of this thread as it has made the jump to 27.5. The stem got chopped and the bars changed out to something much flatter.

Here is what it looks like now.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

At some point I'll replace this frame with something a little nicer. Like a newer Kona 26" race bike and a nice squishy fork. But for now, here is my 1996 Kona Lava Dome build number four-thousand and sixty-seven.










Highlights include White Industries Eno Eccentric w/ WI freewheel. Monkeylite DH carbon bars and a some nice fat tubeless tires.

This past year or so I've mostly only been riding downhill/freeride. So getting on this bike is quite a change ! I still attempt to jump it, but anything without a smooth tranny tends to be a little more unforgiving. Kinda fun shuttling on some of the shorter runs with this bike too. In the really chundery rooty/rocky parts, I notice I have a much harder time holding my desired line (the one I usually ride on my 8" wonderbike). Sometimes it can be so thrilling to be so out-of-control-yet-still-in-control and I think that's part of the appeal of this bike for me.


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

*95' 18" M2 Stumpjumper*

Lite and nimble. I love this bike. Resurrected!


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a nie looking bike Swagman..What rims are those? EX721? Also lovin the White Industries freewheel, is it the trials version?


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Skorp. Yes those are EX721' s, and I did go with the trials version. I POSTED MORE PICS and a build list on Post Your Single Speed PICS. On page 221, I think.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Not single speed yet but will be soon

My wife brought it home, was found sitting at the curb about 2 AM last night after her shift at work.

I've never heard of the brand but it looks to have been in the $3-500 price range when new. Has Shimano 200 on it and biopace. I've got a fresh ENO hubbed Rhino Lite to go on it and all the other parts. Should be fun.


----------



## BSweeney33 (Jul 26, 2014)

*2013 Hyper DH Bike*

Sorry, just realized that the only photo was before the complete rigid was finished.
Thanks for the heads up.
Will post up the new pics when I grab my real camera.

I love everyone of these bikes. Impossible to pick a favorite!
-Bobby


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

that's not rigid


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Schwinn Moab*









Original plan for fork was a Chris Kelly because I know him as an acquaintance but I haven't got around to it yet, and to be honest that would be expensive and I like the Tange.


----------



## doktor1 (Aug 2, 2014)

WIP on bike...

















Already changed rear derailleur, new crank, chainring & cytec pedals, tires, (from 2.25 to 2.00) + tube, brakes, removed old stem and replaced with adaptive and new handlebar...

























This month I will replace front derailleur, shifters and saddle...

My routes are 90% on asphalt and 10% on macadam...


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Swagman76 said:


> Lite and nimble. I love this bike. Resurrected!


I love it too. Very nice Stumpy.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

doktor1 said:


> WIP on bike...
> 
> View attachment 912659
> 
> ...


attention! attention! geared bike alert!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> I just don't know anymore.


Clarification?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey doktor doktor, I got some news, I like the viewpoint of the 3rd pic; however, not SS (singlespeed).


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

wv_bob said:


> Not single speed yet but will be soon
> 
> My wife brought it home, was found sitting at the curb about 2 AM last night after her shift at work.
> 
> I've never heard of the brand but it looks to have been in the $3-500 price range when new. Has Shimano 200 on it and biopace. I've got a fresh ENO hubbed Rhino Lite to go on it and all the other parts. Should be fun.


I love the style of the frame, and man I've had a Biopace drivetrain before, and still have some chainrings left over from it LOL, can't wait to see progress on this beast


----------



## G. Parmesan (Oct 9, 2013)

*Mojo work'n*

I have gazed at this thread for a long time, I suppose it is time to contribute. Does it still count if I have thoughts of going single? Ibis Mojo, with some modifications. Probably the best riding bike I have ever had. Even better with the Potts Type II fork. This is just after I completed building it back up after having a bit of work done to it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It's normally a hardtail, but I had a spare 29er rigid fork (the a-c is perfect for 26) which works great for winter.



__
https://flic.kr/p/rcwF3f


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

G. Parmesan said:


> Ibis Mojo


Lovely bike - even with the derailer 

The steerer tube looks like shortening it would be a good idea.


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

This was my first real mountain bike,GT Outpost, currently set up with some home-made studded tires for ripping around the lakes when the ice isn't too deep. I still get so much enjoyment out of riding this bike. The frame is a '99 or 2000.

Here is a link to a short video clip I made when first testing out the tires: Instagram


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

G. Parmesan said:


> I have gazed at this thread for a long time, I suppose it is time to contribute. Does it still count if I have thoughts of going single? Ibis Mojo, with some modifications. Probably the best riding bike I have ever had. Even better with the Potts Type II fork. This is just after I completed building it back up after having a bit of work done to it.


I love the fork on that bike.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*2015 Surly Pugsley SS*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Not the newest, nor the prettiest - 91 or 92 Mongoose IBOC Comp.


----------



## ShoxR4Cox (Feb 11, 2015)

*Time for a clean*

My current Zaskar Team rigid 26er SS after 9hr mudbath ride, currently in throes of building 650b/26er replacement (yes, rigid SS) but this will stay on as a commuter or backup.


----------



## im2tall (May 8, 2015)

*Sunn Seasons S1 AM*


----------



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

Here's mine. I had a few years break from MTB but now I'm into riding again. One thing lead to another and now I have titanium rigid SS. Raleigh Ti frame with Salsa fork. Just came from ride with my 13 yr son and we did have some fun time. Very nice bike and especially when not riding my lungs out it's very, very nice ride. Just take it slow and enjoy the moment.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

oh, alright... rock lobster #6 circa 1985, refashioned as a singlespeed (by me) around 1995.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

im2tall said:


>


nice work on the coordinating green, and that looks like a crap tun o' fun


----------



## im2tall (May 8, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> nice work on the coordinating green, and that looks like a crap tun o' fun


Thank You very much! Yeah it's tons of fun, I've been riding instead of driving at least 4 days out of the week! I'm hooked again after a 10yr hiatus! !


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

Trying out a new (to me) frame. Parts are mostly from my solo one. So far so good with this frame. I like the longer top tube.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

*1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2*


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

*1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2*

It's kind of a mix of old and new. I'm currently running Schwalbe Super Moto tires in place of the Rocket Ron's I was running. They are insane on the road and do pretty well off road on hard packed single-track, gravel and fire roads. I bought the frame earlier this year with less than 500 road miles on it. The spec is as follows:

Specialized M2 frame
Kona P2 fork
Ritchey Logic Pro sealed headset
Nitto threadless bull moose bar/stem combo
ESI Chunky grips
Dean seatpost
Brooks Cambium C17 saddle
Thompson Seatpost clamp
Avid SD7 brakes with salmon pads
Paul Comp Love Levers
Shimano XTR brake cables/housing (really nice!)
Race Face Turbine Cinch crank & BB
KMC K710SL chain
ACS freewheel for now...White Industries once dial in gearing
Race Face Atlas pedals
Old Bontrager BCX red/blue dot rims
White Industries ENO Eccentric rear hub
Chris King front hub


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking build.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Still cool as F*&K!!!


rockychrysler said:


> oh, alright... rock lobster #6 circa 1985, refashioned as a singlespeed (by me) around 1995.
> 
> View attachment 992994


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm trying to post my bike, but I think I need more posts before I can post a picture.


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to post on here as greenfix:
http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/evolution-beater-ss-pron-75309.html

I have had quite a migration since then and lost the greenfix handle, though would like to get access to the account again. I still have the frame from that earlier posting, and the solo one that I bought as a dedicated single speed. I bought a converted gary fisher frame to replace the solo one (I wanted to try a different geometry and it is a larger frame and the price was right). Then I stopped riding. Work was kicking my tail and I was living someplace without easy access to trails.

Now I am back in a location where I can get to trails more easily and I am getting back on my old horses.


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a modified superfly frame with track ends.
A Kona fork
Mutanoraptor tires
Sd7 brakes
Mary bar (had this for nearly a decade).
And running a white industries freewheel.


----------



## kerley (Aug 30, 2005)

Setavento Ti frame. Weighing in at just over 18lbs and a fast and comfortable bike.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ is that one that you stripped all the way down, or am I getting confused with another?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

newfangled said:


> ^ is that one that you stripped all the way down, or am I getting confused with another?


Sorry not sure what you mean

I have an A'Ha before and sold it seven years ago. Biggeest regret ever. I finally found one again and managed to grab it. It will be a keeper for sure.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

or maybe you are thinking my Humu


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yup, that's the one. My mistake.

And since I'm here, this is the latest incarnation of my bridgestone - replaced the midge bar with a spare woodchipper a few days ago:


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQ4pad


----------



## mstx07 (May 14, 2015)

*My SS Steed*

Hey all, this is my first post to mtbr, and I couldn't have found a better thread.

'06 C-dale F300
Nothing too fancy, but I love this bike.


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

*Klein Rascal*

I recently built this one up.


----------



## Jspagat (Oct 5, 2015)

Are you sure those aren't 650b tires? I had a '88 or '89 rascal. I got sh*t b/c of the flame paint job. But such a great frame. Very playful. I bet it's a great SS. I'm building a '91-'92 Bontrager OR SS now...


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Definitely 26


----------



## Jspagat (Oct 5, 2015)

illMATTic said:


> Definitely 26


The wheels looked a bit big for a moment - maybe because the frame is so compact&#8230; Sweet ride.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Does this count?








Both wheels are 26" - just big tires!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

yesterday i finished my rigis 26" singlespeed build and also got the chance to ride it.
since i use to ride a lot ss/fg-crossbikes in winter i thought i try some ss-mountainbiking and started this build with versatility and the option to add gears in mind in case i don't like it.
so this is my low budged 20" surly troll:







it rides really nice and i don't think i will change much, maybe i get a ss-specific rear hub though.

ps: sorry for the pic taken in my backyard, the trailshot came out too blurry.


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB Old style 1x1 18"


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Last race as a rigid.









My arms and kidney's got too hammered in that race and now it sports an old 100mm SID Race up front.


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

Sunn Urge conversion, its my wet weather commuter. 36/14 on 2.4 Holy Rollers


----------



## bish250 (Apr 26, 2016)

*1991 Miyata Elevation 300'*















winter project...all locally sourced parts...total cost $250CDN.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

bish250 said:


> winter project...all locally sourced parts...total cost $250CDN.


Very cool. Which tires are those, and how big are they?

I was pretty happy to find these maxxis ones for mine:


__
https://flic.kr/p/FabZa7


----------



## bish250 (Apr 26, 2016)

newfangled said:


> Very cool. Which tires are those, and how big are they?
> 
> I was pretty happy to find these maxxis ones for mine:


Thanks! They are 1.95 Tioga City Slickers.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet Bridgestone Newfangled, looks great with those gumwalls.


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB Surly 1x1 cantilever frame 18" (medium).


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

My "new to me" Dean Colonel Steel. Steel is real!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

evad nosam said:


> My "new to me" Dean Colonel Steel. Steel is real!


DOPE!! (as we say in da 'hood)

Seriously... Nice bike.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## charliej (Jul 23, 2014)

*86 fuji sundance*








a chain and one speed freewheel then its ready to ride


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

fishcreek said:


>


Wow. That's awesome. What handlebars are those?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

All anyone really needs right there! Just grin and bear it.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bigeyedfish said:


> Wow. That's awesome. What handlebars are those?


Thanks. They were stock bars from 2015 Kona Humu


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

91 raleigh tangent went under the knife this afternoon for a single speed conversion


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

My '90-something Trek. I bought it well-used about 10 years ago as my first mountain bike and couldn't part with it when components began to fail. Built it up last fall as a SS with mostly parts I had left over from other builds. Its about 24 lbs and could probably be lighter but I'm 225 and could definitely be lighter. Its a real blast to ride and gets ridden every week.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

after the conversion


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

My 1998 Santa Cruz Chameleon. Built it up back then, still pull her out from time to time for wiggles..


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

2007 Zaskar Team







A new use for Dual Control?


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is my somewhat finished 91 raleigh tangent.....conversion was pretty much free being that I have some parts laying around.... this mostly consisted of removing parts


----------



## jonathank (Jan 26, 2013)

Just finished building this 2001 Surly 1x1.

DSC_0015


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BLUFF said:


> 2007 Zaskar Team
> 
> A new use for Dual Control?


I use the right shifter for an adjustable suspension lockout and the left for the dropper post.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

BUMP...26 aint dead yet. Just took this bad boy out for my first ride on it.

View attachment 1135486











Thinking about going 27.5+ up front and 26+ or 27.5 regular out back, there seems to be gobs of room...Front shot with a 26x2.4


----------



## mrheeee (Sep 27, 2012)

*Cannondale 1FG*

I love this thread.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This is my wife's Voodoo Wanga with a recent change of tires. These are white walls.

If it were me, there would be no seat pack on the bike. But it makes it ready to ride. The Velcro strap is rubbing the finish off of the seat post.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

NordieBoy said:


> I use the right shifter for an adjustable suspension lockout and the left for the dropper post.


Great Idea Nordieboy! do you have any more info / pics?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BLUFF said:


> Great Idea Nordieboy! do you have any more info / pics?


I gutted the left side so the release and ratchet are gone.
That works sweetly for the dropper.

The right shifter is just tuned so top gear is locked out on the fork.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*CL Find*

Pretty stoked to grab this today off CL - 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS. I have an affinity for 90's steel Specialized bikes, and the price and condition of this one made it perfect for a conversion. I started a project with a '93 a couple years ago, but found out the frame was cracked and had to abandon it, so I have most of the conversion stuff needed already. I will be looking for a rigid fork for it, if anyone has any ideas/sources/etc please let me know. I'll update over the next couple of days as I start peeling off all the shifty bits.

I have just reached a point that I am sick of the non-stop onslaught of marketing around mountain bikes. Everyday there is an article on some site telling you why your bike is no longer as good as it was, which is leading me back to my roots. 30 years into this sport this year, and I guess I have just come to grips with the fact I am a retro-grouch.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, so just about done. Proper rigid fork on there, rebuild completed, just working on bar/stem positioning so I have some placeholder stuff on there while figure it out. All in ~$250, 6 days of parts scrounging, 23lbs of fun. Got the Kona fork off of Bikeman, what the only place I could find a canti-compatible 440mm-ish rigid fork for a 26'er.

Lost 4lbs off the wheels alone (2lbs each) when I changed out the tires. Each one had a thorn proof tube wrapped in a filleted thorn proof tube (first time I've ever seen that in 30 years of riding), inside the hard as hell 1997 Specialized wire bead stock tires. It really came to life when I took those off!

Anyways, hope you enjoy.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*ride in the woods today*


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

2019 Update: Switched to Chris Kelly fork.

All in all, it's a 1996 Schwinn Moab converted to singlespeed with eccentric ENO hub.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice Moab!


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

Built up a to pot around on with the kids.

MK1 Ragley BluePig / Surly Ogre Forks / 38:16 magic gear / 26 x 2.5 Michelins


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

That bike is badass...


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My True North single speed


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Cool frame! Is it a custom?


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Cool frame! Is it a custom?


I am not the original owner, but the person I got it from tells me it was his friends bike and had it built to resemble a klunker he would race repack races with, but had True North make it a modern mtb


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I checked out True North's page, pretty cool stuff, Canadian (duh, with a name like that!), not too far down the highway from me, they even make belt drive frames! I couldn't find any 2 bar frames like yours though.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

jaseyjase said:


> Built up a to pot around on with the kids.
> 
> MK1 Ragley BluePig / Surly Ogre Forks / 38:16 magic gear / 26 x 2.5 Michelins


That bike is awesome! I wish I could find an older Blue Pig or Piglet for cheap.


----------



## Trev DM (Mar 3, 2018)

*Salsa Ala Carte*

'97 Ala Carte with an Igleheart segmented fork.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I last posted my Chromag here about 8 years ago. Recent photo:


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

My 97 Rockhopper "backup" bike...


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

blaklabl said:


> My 97 Rockhopper "backup" bike...


Great looking bike! Who makes the fork?


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

awilli said:


> Great looking bike! Who makes the fork?


That's a Rockhopper fork from same year, different frame, so I had it powder coated to match the lettering on the frame since I couldn't get a close enough frame color match.


----------



## JoeNathan (Feb 9, 2020)

*Rock Lobster!*

#8 from 1991 -- Been ridden in 8 western states since then.


----------



## Trev DM (Mar 3, 2018)

JoeNathan said:


> #8 from 1991 -- Been ridden in 8 western states since then.
> 
> View attachment 1337613


That's a nice one! Love Sadoff's bikes...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2015, it's last race as a rigid


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right area to ask, but I've had dreams of a singlespeed urban cruiser in the same vein as a 26" BMX Bike or a freestyle fixie, but would rather spend a couple hundred on a MTB frame than $1600 on a Texas Cruzer. I'm not necessarily worried about trail worthiness, but would like something that won't collapse underneath me if I land funny off of a curb (like I've heard reports from those cheap 70's roadbikes). Am I totally barking up the wrong tree here, or is this a feasible approach for a rigid 26" bike?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

bucksaw87 said:


> Not sure if this is the right area to ask, but I've had dreams of a singlespeed urban cruiser in the same vein as a 26" BMX Bike or a freestyle fixie, but would rather spend a couple hundred on a MTB frame than $1600 on a Texas Cruzer. I'm not necessarily worried about trail worthiness, but would like something that won't collapse underneath me if I land funny off of a curb (like I've heard reports from those cheap 70's roadbikes). Am I totally barking up the wrong tree here, or is this a feasible approach for a rigid 26" bike?


You can ride a rigid bike, based on a MTB frame, on streets too. You'll just want suitable tires and gearing that works where you want to ride.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

perttime said:


> You can ride a rigid bike, based on a MTB frame, on streets too. You'll just want suitable tires and gearing that works where you want to ride.


I should've elaborated: BMX frames have those big ol' fat forks, and frames with all kinds of gusseting and reinforcement everywhere, to put up with the rigors of riding off ramps, curbs, etc. Of course you can ride any MTB on pavement 

What do I need to look for in an MTB frame that'll handle those mild rigors? I'm not looking for a full-on DJ type thing, but I have taco'd a roadbike rim by being a bonehead, and I want to know that this singlespeed project (if it takes off) will be more durable than that.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

bucksaw87 said:


> I should've elaborated: BMX frames have those big ol' fat forks, and frames with all kinds of gusseting and reinforcement everywhere, to put up with the rigors of riding off ramps, curbs, etc. Of course you can ride any MTB on pavement
> 
> What do I need to look for in an MTB frame that'll handle those mild rigors? I'm not looking for a full-on DJ type thing, but I have taco'd a roadbike rim by being a bonehead, and I want to know that this singlespeed project (if it takes off) will be more durable than that.


Find an old 26" Kona Unit or Karate Monkey.


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

My new buildup


----------



## Y282 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Gt ss...*

Had it forever, love this.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

If anyone is looking to sell an older Jamis Exile 26ss or similar frame in a large size, shoot me a pm.


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My dadbike/wetweather commuter, an older Avanti Kiss with a rattlecan paint job and some ebay vinyls. Raided my parts bin and then nabbed a Nukeproof rigid fork off my mate.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Oldskool wheel size with a bit of trials bike influence and a 'modern' head angle thrown into the mix (DIY frame).


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I've owned two 26er Giant Peace SS fully rigid mtn bikes that I absolutely loved. wish I still had one of them, I never see them for sale around here. If I came across one, I'd scoop it up in a minute.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

V2 of the build I posted above.


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

Cross post from the Vintage forum.

*Soulcraft Plowboy 26in Single Speed Frame w/Rigid Fork*

Curious if there is any market interest in this old frame/fork. This was my first dedicated SS frame bought direct from Sean and Matt (early on when they were both doing Soulcraft) back in 2001. It was my regular ride for several years. The fork is actually an Independent Fabrications fork sourced from them by Sean as they were not making forks at that time. The bike was often ridden with a suspension fork and not the rigid, though it saw action too. The pewter CK headset is still installed. The color is my fave Soulcraft color, pistachio. It's in incredible condition considering it's age. And I'm pretty sure it was a stock medium...not a custom built frame, though this started a string of custom Soulcrafts over the years for me.

I disassembled it 4-5 years ago and it has been garage shelf art since. Limited use for a few years prior to that even. Sold all the parts from it over time. My intention has always been to, well, keep it forever...sentimental stuff and all that. I'm getting old and have some incredible memories with it. However, as often happens in life, things change. Son is in college, a move into a much smaller living situation is fairly imminent, I'm realizing it may just not be all that practical to be carrying this thing around, finding places to store it, especially when I no longer have the luxurious third bay in the garage. Really entering a stage of downsizing life I guess, realizing "stuff" maybe just isn't as important as I thought.

Anyway, that's the short version (seriously?...right!) Appreciate any input from the vintage (or SS) crowd on whether something like this is sought after and/or valued much. Thanks.


----------



## Provurban (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Good ol' Rock Lobster #06 (1985) still crumbles my cookie... Just about a bike: Rock Lobster Singlespeed [UPDATED]


----------



## js22 (Nov 26, 2021)

My GT Avalanche (2013). Hard rigid boy.


----------

